# Queen Marys Roehampton Girls Part 3



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home ladies

Happy Chatting

Emilyxx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Glad I can be the first to post on our new home!
You won't believe it - the new cable isn't working properly! At least the company should send another one today - let's hope that one works. If not, I'll have to make my way to an internet cafe for my regular fix of FF.

Raggy - Try not to stress too much about the puppy. He's propbably just unsure of new surroundings. Make sure you rest!!   I haven't watched any BB this year - holds no appeal to me at all!

Pri - FSH is follicle stimulating hormone. Effectively like menopur. As you get older or your egg reserve gets smaller, it take more hormone to form the follicles and therefor eif the result is too high, means your egg reserve is smaller. I think that simplifies it a bit, but yours sounds great! Strange that QM are telling us different things - who knows?...

Lou - you still can wait in the reception if you want. They run different clinics in the same suite too and therefore more people to watch. Last time, they were running an orthopaedic clinic and there were a few geriatrics in the reception. My initial thought was - I think we know why they're not conceiving!   Then realised there were clinics running other than the ACU!

Kate - Have fun in Portugal!!! 

Hi to Carmen and Claire.

2ww seems to be dragging a bit. DH wants me to test on Sat night as my friend is going out for the evening and we're baby sitting. I told him that I didn't think I could wait an extra 24 hours - he couldn't understand why not! I'm debating testing on Wed ( 14 days after EC) with an early response kit! - no way could I wait until Sat!

Better go before my battery dies.

Will chat soon.
Jenx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

This will put is back the the first page    


Pri - Welcome back!
      A bit strange that go ahead if they have no one to prepare  
        I mean that is maybe something you can do at home
      
Raggy - I haven't watch BB at all seems a bunch of fruitcakes if you see the advert for it.

Lou  - I bought orange knickers last time but the where so uncomfortable I put them in the bin!
        had a little orange ribbon on my knickers though. My DP thought I was going   
        I luv ER we should have that on every day!

Jen  - Good luck on your 2nd week I always found it harder then the first one.   
                  


Hi to everone else!


Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

New cable has just been delivered and seems to be working very well.
Yesterday, I received a desperate phone call from my cousin's daughter saying that she souldn't find any accomodation. She's only been in London for 1 week. I couldn't believe the timing - sometimes I feel like a hostel! We have a friend from Aus coming on Wed and I was hoping to gradually prepare her room this weekend. No chance of that now! Looks like I'll be rushing around on Tuesday night to get everything organised. Not sure I need this stress, but can't exactly throw her out on the street. I'm hoping she'll find something today or tomorrow.

All is still well with 2ww - not enjoying these pessaries at all. Not really having side effects other than occasional bloating but putting them in isn't fun. It was recommended to put them in the back door to leave the front for 'other activities' and apparently it causes less leaking. Sorry for the TMI. Will look forward to stopping them.

It sounds like I should go out to buy some orange pants! Never owned a pair before.

Hope everyone is well.

Love Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow I missed the new home!! Thought it was a bit quiet!!!!!!! 
Jen you made me laugh about the geriatrics..... I had a similar thought about a couple I saw in there! before I realised!
Yup the pessaries are nasty aren't they. Like DH says things should only come out, not in...... that was one part of my tx he really didn't want to take part in. Have you got to do one or two? My dose was two......  I've heard it's more effective in the 'back door' too. I got through a lot of soap and wanted to scrub my nails for ages!!!! Eugh!
I can't believe you're still having cable problems! And what a pain having to play the part of hostel manager. You shouldn't be running around and stressing... I expect it's taken your mind off the 2ww...... what day is your test meant to be? I must admit I know I wouldn't be able to wait!!!!! Is it the First Response ones you got? Fingers crossed anyway!

Hi Carmen, looks like orange pants are the thing now! Don't know if I'm supersticious enough or not!!!!! Yes let's banish BB and bring on wall to wall ER! 

Anyway, not much time tonight...... hi to everybody else! Hope you're enjoying the bank holiday, if not the weather!! We're at a friends tomorrow for an optimistic bbq...... they said bring shorts and shades..... we say wellies and brollies....

Take care

Love
Lou
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Lou - you're off to the Ivy tonight aren't you? You'll have to tell us all about it!!! You're right all this activity is certainly taking my mind off the 2ww. My house guest has spent today looking for alternative accomodation - at least she's very pro-active. I think I may just end up testing next Sat night as DH wishes. Time seems to be marching on quickly and I really think it would be a good idea to test when DH and I are alone. My friend is going out on Sat night so I guess that may be the best idea. Next sat am I'm meeting up with some uni friends for lunch. They all have young children and if the result was a BFN, then I think I would be an absolute misery at lunch. Who knows, I may be having symptoms by then and know it is a positive. 

Decisions, decisions!!!

Carmen - love your new jumping alien motive. What happened to the twirling monster?

BTW thanks for the bubbles - last time I looked, I only had 8 and now 20 - wow!!!

Love
Jenx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Jen,

It is not very nice haven people over in times like this.. The first icsi we did it felt like the whole of Holland wanted to come over and visit us and we couldn't really say no, but times is going faster if you are a bit busy. And 'normal' pregnant women don't even know what is going on in the first 2 week..
I send the twirling monster is on a break  So I had to find a different one..
And I found out some one else is using him as well so he was a bit busy 

Have a nice weekend and take care. Here is a bit fairy dust for you little embries;

      

x
Carmen[br]Posted on: 28/05/06, 10:41
Hi Lou,

Do you know where to find the orange pants? I was looking all over Kingston last time and no one seems to have 'normal' orange pants.

Have fun tonight! 

x
Carmen


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the fairy dust! Not quite sure what is happening at the moment - one minute I'm convinced that I'm pregnant with twins and the next I'm convinced it hasn't worked.  I'm also starting to do really dopey things such as putting empty milk bottles back in the fridge, put jumpers on back to front etc - really wierd. I think it's just everything on my mind. Yesterday, I had terrible cramps over my right ovary - in fact it also felt rock hard. Thank goodness that has settled today, but my uterus still feels slightly swollen - good/ bad sign? At least no sign of spotting or anything. 

I'm also running out of reasons why I'm not drinking- previously when I've driven somewhere, I always have at least one small drink. Last night we went to a birthday party in Richmond and was handed a glass of Pimms on arrival. I was so tempted, it took all my will power not to drink. I pretended to drink for a bit, waiting for DH to finish his so that we could swop glasses. Thank goodness the place also served the most fantastic cocktails, so I ordered a virgin cocktail which looked authentic. I just pleaded ignorance when loads of people said how fantastic it looked and what was in it. I can't wait to just say to everyone - I'm not drinking because I'm pregnant!!!!

I've looked at a few sites and some clinics test 2 weeks after EC. Not sure I should have read that because now I want to test on Wed just before  picking my friend up from the airport. Possibly not a good idea if the result is negative. All these decisions!!!!

The last bit of this 2ww is driving me crazy!!!!!!!!!   

Lol
Jen x


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi girls,
Hope you don't mind me joining in? I haven't been on FF since our 3rd attempt at IUI last year and we have just started our 1st attempt at IVF. I am 5 days into sniffing and also having treatment at Queen Marys!!
I am feeling OK at the moment but starting to stress about work and taking time off! Did any of you take the 2 weeks off work after egg collection or did you go back?

Wishing you all loads of luck xxx

Louise

PS What's the orange pants all about


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome Louise

I took the week of EC off work but in the end EC was delayed by 2 days and therefore had ET on the Friday and went back to work on the Monday. For me, it was a good decision as I was getting bored at home and starting to obscess too much. I think it's a personal decision though.

If I were you, I would at least take the week of EC off as your ovaries are a little tender afterwards.

Good luck in your treatment - I found it a very exciting time as you're one step closer to your dream!

Love
Jen x


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for getting back to me Jen. Don't know why I am stressing so much about work - I guess it really isn't that important in the scheme of things.
I am excited but also anxious at the same time - I am hoping all of you and this website are going to help get me through the next few weeks - it's going to be a rollercoaster I know.
Jen I have absolutely everything crossed for you - hang in there and stay positive.
Louise


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi, can I join you too?    Started my second cycle last weekend with sniffing.  Also at QMRH. I can't decide if I have any side effects yet but do feel really lethargic and perhaps a bit crabby.  I don't know if this is just psychosomatic.  

Louise, last time I took a week off for EC and ET but went back to work for the 2WW.  Unfortunately started spotting on day 11 of the 2WW and couldn't face going into work so took time off until the BFN.  This time I am taking a week for EC and the last week of the 2WW to relieve the stress a bit.  I think it is stressful trying to continue working with all this going on.  I haven't told anyone at work so have taken holiday.  Last time I think my bosses thought I was PG with the time off for scans.  I wish!!

   Happy thoughts for all of us    
olivia


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi,

Olivia so sorry things didn't work out last time   but lots of good luck for this time . 

I think I will take your advice and take 1 week off for EC & ET and then the the last week of the 2WW off. I was hoping to get a doctors note - at least for 1 of the weeks.
My boss knows whats going on as when we had 3rd attempt of IUI I broke down at work and had to tell him - luckily he was very sympathetic and has been really good. I just worry about the other girls in the office I hate lying to them but I really don't want the world and his wife knowing what we are going through - it's hard enough having to deal with this without everyone asking how your getting on - especially if you get a BFN at the end of it (hopefully we won't?!!)

On a positive note my neighbours daughter was diagnosed with endometriosis and now has 2 lovely children - first born on 1st attempt IVF and second born on 2nd attempt IVF.

Lots of luck and good wishes to all of you.

Louise xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to Olivia

I also haven't told anyone other than my boss at work. She has been fantastic - almost isisting on taking off more time than I was going to. I think everyone else thinks that I'm just constantly on annual leave and tease me about it all the time. I don't want too many people knowing and having all those pitying looks!

My GP was also great - effectively asking how long I wanted her to sign me off from. She put ' Gynacaelogical procedure' down as the reason.

Good luck in your sniffing, hope all goes well.

Hi to Lou, Carmen, Pri, Raggy and Kate.

I'm now sick of these cyclogest - feeling very bloated with them and am already looking preggers too - I think it would be too soon to show though. (.)(.) aren't as tender anymore but still no sign of AF so let's hope this is this one.   I keep changing my mind about what the outcome is going to be. Yesterday I was convinced I had twins on board and today I'm feeling a BFN coming on. Just wish I knew!!!!

Have a good day everyone.
Love
Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all  

Jen we had a lovely time at the Ivy thanks, it was my bro's 40th and he's a regular there, so they all made a fuss which was great as it was a special birthday. Didn't see any celebs though, and I guess the fact the paparazzi weren't camped outside meant there almost certainly weren't any! I don't think they would have recognized me anyway!  

Regarding your testing, I think you're absolutely right thinking you should test alone with DH. You're being very patient though...... it must be the really hard bit now... keep yourself busy and try not to analyse too much!     At least the suppositories will all be worth it in the end!!

Carmen, I'm over the orange pants idea now! Perhaps I'll try the orange bow thing!!!  

Hi and welcome to Louise! My IVF got converted to IUI, and I took the day off for the basting and the day after. Work were really good about it, I'd said I'd take the second day as holiday, but they put me down for sick. I'm about to start my next go, and plan to take the week off after EC. At least your boss is sympathetic, so try not to stress too much! You really don't want that! When's your downreg scan?

Hi Olivia
When I started sniffing, it took about 2 weeks for me to notice any side affects. I just got really bad headaches, but those went a bit when I started the injections. The worst I think was I felt quite achey, which I think was the sniffing later on... Keeping it all crossed for you!!    

Raggy, you still okay, everything still hanging on in there?  Have you got your feet up?  

Kate, how was Portugal?  

Pri, how's it going?  

We had a whirlwind weekend, went to see Dylan Moran on Friday night, he was very funny, then had a gorgeous facial on Sat am. The girl who did it knows about the IVF and is going to do a detox treatment for me in a few weeks time before I start. I don't know if it will work or not, but it sounded lovely when she described it!!!! Then off to the Ivy, drank way too much, had a short lie-in on Sunday, then off to a friend's for a bbq, thank goodness it was dry on Sunday. Then drank way too much! Had coffee round at my bro's on Monday morning, went to the gym, watched a tree surgeon hack down a tree in our back garden and then had a Sunday roast one day late.... and drank way too much!! Think it's time I reined it in again! Back to work for a rest today!!!
Anyway, I had a call from the drugs company who are sending out my drugs to arrive tomorrow...... It seems quite close now, eventhough I've got another natural cycle to get out of the way before then! (so lots of un-o-what at the moment)  

Anyway, I've rattled on long enough now! Look forward to hearing from you all!  

LOL
Lou
xxx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi everyone

Help - I'm going insane!!!!!!! Picking up my friend from Heathrow at 6am tomorrow  and am seriously debating testing before going to the airport. My stomach has been so bloated today, I look about 5 months pregnant. (.)(.) are not hurting at all and am not taking it as a good sign. However, I was extremely tired yesterday - could barely make it around the supermarket without passing out. Could've been the weather. No spotting - which is a good sign, but the cyclogest could be keeping it at bay. Part of me thinks I must test tomorrow to preserve an ounce of my sanity and another part thinks that if I test tomorrow, it may just drive me over the edge. Maybe I'm already freefalling.  

Lou - I'm so excited for you. When the drugs arrive, everything feels so imminent. I remember sitting reading all the info pamphlets of the drugs over and over when they arrived. ( How sad!!) I'm glad you're doing enough drinking for both of us - really miss the stuff. Went to a party on Sunday night and had to pretend to drink all night. Luckily the place made fab cocktails so I could have a virgin cocktail and pretend.

Pri, Raggy and Kate - hope you're all well and have found our new home. 

Louise and Olivia - how's the sniffing going?

Carmen - I hope your monster has gone somewhere nice on his holiday and is getting some sun.

Love from an insane Jen xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Sorry I wasnt around at the weekend - been at the in-laws !

A very big welcome to Louise and Olivia - Nice to haev you both onbaord

Jen - Did you make it to the airport on time ?  What an early start !
More importantly have you given in the temptation to test yet ?     
Keeping everything crossed  for you - Really hope its a   hun...
(Thanks for explaing the FSH thing)

Lou - Hi hun, how are you ?  Sounds like you had an exciting weekend ?  What's the Ivy like ?  Been wanting to go there for ages

Raggy - How are you hun ? Are you taking it easy and putting your feet up ?

Carmen - Hey hun, hope you're well..

Pri...xx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hiya everyone,

Hope you all had a good bank holiday weekend - wasn't it rotten weather though  

Jen - did you test early - I hope not         try to wai until Sat evening if you can it's better if there's just you and your DH around whatever the result it should be a time for you two and you will get a more reliable result the longer you leave it. Here endeth the ospel according to Raggy!

Lou - oooooooooooo, the Ivy, get you!!   I will be looking for you in next weeks Heat magazine! Sounds like you had a fab weekend with enough  to make up for those of us who have taken the pledge at the moment - actually I'm fibbing I managed a small glass of pink champers on Sunday vening on the basis that it'd be rude not to! Who could ever refuse pink chanmpagne   NOW THEN.......... never question the power of orange pants    they have strange and magical qualities and add a whole world of colour to your underwear drawer - I wore them every day in my 3rd and succesful cycle, I still put a pair on now if I'm having a worry day!

Louise - Hello   exciting times for you as you're now on the rollercoaster of a cycle. Apparently summer IVF is more succesful than winter so that's a good sign, hope you are off the drink and being organic and good as you can be, it'll all be worth it soon    I did 1st week after ec off, then the whole time until test date off then on the last go did 5 days from ec off then back at work - I think it helped to distract me from constantly obsessing on whether it had worked - well a bit anyway   Kate on here went back to work straight after her ET. I made the most of some mummy and DH pampering first!

Olivia - Hello  I was a bit of a narky cow  on the sniffing but I suppose it's to be expected when you think of all drugs being sprayed up your nose every few hours! Did you have your last cycle at QM too? As you can see above I read that summer cycles are more succesful, mind you I'm expecting twins from a winter cycle so you could end up with triplets perhaps   

Carmen - how are you doing babe, any trips to Holland planned soon? I'm loving the bouncing monster he looks quite friendly  

Kate - did you have a fab time in Portugal   

Pri - hope you are OK it's been quiet from you after all your bad news the other week I hope things are a bit better for you and the family 

Claire - Hope Matthew is enjoying his first taste of this summer and has you smiling all the time  

I had a nice weekend, quiet but that's what I wand as Mark was away last week so I just wanted us to have some time together. I bought a new twin wagon on Saturday, ex demo VW Passat estate - it's HUGE    Blue with a yellowy leather interior (wipe clean  ) But sadly this means the lovely little flip top mini must finally go   I know it's for the best reason on earth but it has been my ultimate car for just one year. I've got someone coming to valet it tomorrow then we'll put it on the autotrader site and hopefully someone who will love it as much as me will give it a good home - maybe they'll let me visit at the weekends  

Alfie the puppy seems much better today after another trip to the vet yesterday (not really too handy seeing as he normally lives in Fulham and I wanted him to see his own vet) anyway after a weekend when his neck was clearly giving him a lot of pain he seems much brighter and wants to play and walk etc but I am worried he will overdo it and hurt it again so I now feel v mean for not allowing him to run wild - if I get this stressed over a puppy how will I cope with two babies  

Went to the hospital yesterday fo a scan and check up and bbl and bbr were estimated weights of 2lb 8oz ans 3lb 6oz respectively, deinately seperate little individuals already. bbl is still head down but bbr is now lying transverse across the top with his head above bbls feet - cue lots of kicking in the head on the scan pics! They didn't seem too concened about the difference in weight so long as the both continue to grow at the same rate.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying this sunny afternoon

Raggy


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

Everyone is so great and you have made me feel so welcome - thank you.   

After all your great advice I have decided to stop stressing about work - it really won't do me any favours and like my DP said when the IVF works we will look back and none of this will matter - fingers crossed.

Day 7 of sniffing and so far so good - few headaches, feel tired and a bit emotional but I guess all that comes with the territory i will just have to get on with it!!

My   is due tomorrow and baseline scan on 7th June - roll on injections i just want to get this whole thing going now.   

Jen - have you tested - i am so excited for you?!!  

Olivia - hows the sniffing going - hope you're feeling OK?

Raggy - you are an inspiration to all of us - big congratulations.

Loads of luck to all of you.   

Louise


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Raggy - forgive me mother for I have sinned.....

I've been very naughty - couldn't resist. Last night had terrible AF pains and was quite upset about it and came to terms with negative result. This am woke up at 5.15 to find that my friend's flight was estimated to land at 5.25. I desperately needed the loo and decided to give in to temptation and do a little test - one which picks up 10ui. I watched while the pee made its way up the stick and for the control line to develop ( which happened immediately). Unfortunately no other line. Quickly went to iron my trousers and when I returned to the stick - there it was a very, very faint second line. Wasn't going to get too excited as not sure how long it took to iron trousers and they say you must look at test at 3 minutes. Woke DH up to get his opinion. I think he woke up very quickly and agreed was a faint line but didn't want to get too excited.

Picked my friend up from airport - got there just in time to see her walking through into arrivals. Have had a great day. Can't believe she stayed awake until 8pm. I wouldn't have been able to do that after a flight from Sydney. Decided to test again - slightly stronger line than before but different test. Do you think this could be it? IS it true? Whoo hoo!!!!!!! Still not strong line, so we're very cautiously optimistic for now. Still some back pain ( my normal sign that AF is on way) but definitely less than last night.

Think I'll test tomorrow morning for a more convincing answer( hopefully). Please let this be the one!!!!     

Will keep you all updated.

Jenx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Big welcome to Louise and Olivia, good luck to both of you!

Louise - I had the week after EC off on both of my icsi cycles. The 2nd week I went back to work. My manager knows about it and he is very understanding.. he just had a baby himself (well his wife) and it seems that he because of that understand it maybe more.. 

Olivia - I was getting quite emotional on my 2nd sniffing week.  

Jen  - The cyclogest is really horrible I was drinking nothing else then lemon juice with hot water in the morning and the rest of the day I was drinking hot water only ... that did seem to help a bit.  

Lou  -  I can send you my orange bow   but it didn't bring me much luck so.. maybe better not..  

Pri  - how are you hopefully you can start again soon?  

Raggy - must be brilliant to see your little ones! hopefully you are able to take it easy. 


Take care,

Carmen
x


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Well this has taken me quite awhile to catch up on everything and can't find the old pages so having to guess a little on what has gone on.
Firstly was worried that I might miss out on Jen's testing but by the looks of things I can start getting very excited for you and say Congratulations !! Wow got goose bumps reading that as at first I thought you were going to say that there was no line and was thinking oh no this just can't be......but hoorah it all looks fine      .  I did the same thing and had a v. faint line and was not sure and therefore could not celebrate completely as had that niggle that it wasn't really positive.  Put it on the site here and they said any line is a line .....faint or strong !!! So fantastic news and so so pleased for you and DH.  You must have a fantastic little smile on your face tonight !!!

Welcome Louise and Olivia and great to have others on the site to watch progress etc.

Lou - Pleased to hear that your cycle is not far off now and the drugs have arrived - count down can begin v.soon but pleased you are keeping yourself more than busy with dinners, gym and facials ...nice work !!
Raggy - great to hear from you and laughed about your car dilemma ...I have just started the same thought process however think your mini has more street cred that my audi !! Pleased to hear the little ones are doing well and growing at a good pace !
Just trying to work out where this puppy came from ....is this a new puppy as well ......!!!  You have to be an amazing woman taking on a pup and two new babes ...still I am sure you will take it in your stride (secretly jealous ...would love a puppy !!).
Pri - really hope that things are settling down for you , what a rollercoaster ride and goodness knows how you get through all that smiling so hope you are ok !
Hi Carmen - need to catch up on where you are at with things etc but hopefully have more time tomorrow night to go back on postings etc.
As for me, had a lovely break away in Portugal and weather was good for Sat and cloudy Sun so luckily did not over cook myself !  Feeling fine now and just having real clothing problems as have (.)(.)'s are massive and getting wider around the middle ! Of course not complaining not complaining !!!
Have my sister staying with us at the mo which is just lovely and gives us time to catch up.  After that have a constant flow of visitors from NZ so looks like quite a few of us are turning into Hotels over the last month or so.  Ooppss bedtime ....spent more time on here than I thought tonight so hopefully will get more time tomorrow.
Lol to you all 
Kate
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello lovelies

Jen - I was holding on to my seat as I was reading your email, not sure where it was going...and then the big fat phew !!!  I cant stop smiling for you - Sounds like a   to me hun 
Im so excited about you testing again tomorrow - Pls let us know asap !!!  How do you feel ?  I bet its kinda difficult to get excited at the moment hey ?  How many days has it been since et ?

Katie - Glad to hear you had a good time in Portugal !!  Bigger (.)(.) - now that's one thing I cant wait to have     Must be nice to have your sister over - Bit of quality time together
I've got my cousin sister and her two boys coming over this weekend and DH's sister so its gonna be a busy weekend.  Also got my friends 30th to go to on Friday

Carmen - Hey, how you doin ?  Have any nice plans for the weekend ?
Anyone going to the derby ?

Lousie - Day 7 already ?   Hope it's going ok and the headaches etc disappear soon.  Glad you've stopped stressing about work - you need to relax hun...

Raggy - Hi hun, how exciting to see both your babies again - Must be the best feeling in the world...
So the mini has to go huh ? Ah - I guess you do def need something more practical hey ?  I bought a CLK convertible last year and that was the first thing I said to DH, that we may need to change it if or should I say when we get pg. 

Lou and Olivia - hope you're ok

Pri..xx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi everyone

Pri - I got he mini last year too on the basis that if I buy an impractical car it'd be bound to happen so hopefully your turn will come and the lovely CLK will need to go - my DH has managed to neatly keep his sporty convetible though , how long for is quite another matter though  

Kate - glad you had a good break  and are getting some quality time with your sis. Lucky you having bigger (.)(.) mine haven't gone up in cup size at all just my back size to accomodate the bump at the front. Mind you given that they were on the big side of average to begin with and cnsidering how HUGE my sister's got when she was expectng maybe I should count my blessings!

Carmen - what are you up to honey, anything good planned soon? 

Jen - I have everything possible crossed for you  when is your actual test date. I feel like I should be holding my breath until we get a definative  It sounds brill so far........ oh I hope this is your time m'darlin'

Louise - isn't it the weirdest feeling to be wishing for  to arrive but I do hope it has so you can get going with the jabs soon.

Lou & Olivia - hope you're OK girls

I am all chuffed as DH has had a posh invite from KPMG to got to the ballet next week and for a fancy schmansey meal first inc partners so I have an excuses to dress up and get my hair done and try to look glam (not easy when you're measuring full term!) I thought I'd miss out on all the 'dos' once I stopped work but it seems I will be able to have the best of all worlds! I really am a v lucky weeble!

love to all

Raggy


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Jen,

Great news! I will keep my  for you honey seems a BFP for you!!

  

Have to go now maybe back later.

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi everybody! Hopefully will have more time to post tomorrow, this could be my shortest ever ever post!! (Okay I'm on to my second line already.....not THAT short!)   

Just wanted to say Jen how exciting..... I'm dying to see what will happen in the morning, like everybody says, a line is a line no matter how faint!! I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! I'll be up first thing in the morning to look again!      


Will post longer tomorrow - I hope. Just took me ages to catch up on everything! Wow!!!!

LOL
Lou
xxx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi all

Just a very quick post to say we're over the moon as did another pee stick and definite           

We did it!!!!
I 'm still not really having any symptoms other than my stomach muscles feeling quite tight - probably from the cyclogest. To be honest I'm so scared and will probably feel more excited once I've seen the scan and know that everything is okay. It seems that you spend most of your time wishing and hoping for a  
and when you get it, you just can't believe it.

Will catch up soon on all the personals.

Love Jen x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Woo hoo Jen - I am soooooooo delighted for you. Now put your feet up and take it easy!

Tons of love

Raggy, bbl & bbr


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jen - WOW !!! Oh that is great news !! So pleased for you hun..

         
          

Sending you lots and lots of 

Raggy - Posh meal hey ? How nice, its always good to dress up ! Hope you have a wonderful time ? Do you know what you're wearing yet ?

Hello to Lou, Carmen, Katie, Louise and Olivia - Hope ur all ok

Pri...xx[br]Posted on: 2/06/06, 10:54
PS Jen, Sent you loads of bubbles - You deserve them !!!


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Jen,

Whoohoooo congratulations!!! Great news!! You really must be on 

[fly]           [/fly]

Take care,
Carmen
x[br]Posted on: 2/06/06, 16:59
Stranges all my nice smileys didn't go through but here they are

                                            

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi everyone - thanks so much for all your thoughts and congratulations. It still doesn't quite feel real and I'm very aware that things can easily go wrong still, but hopefully we're over the worst and I can start the countdown to maternity leave!
Pri - thanks for all those bubbles - you must be puffed out. Great feeling receiving them isn't it?

Carmen - love your smileys.

Raggy and Kate - thanks for all your lucky bump vibes when we met up. Bodes well for you too Lou!

Lou - we'd better arrange a meet up soon so that you can take Raggy's book. Obviously brought me luck.

HI to Louise and Olivia - hope your sniffing continues to go well. Sure you can't wait until your baseline scan. It all happens quickly from there ( until the 2WW) !

Hope you're all well.

Love 
Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Again just a very very quick one... I logged on quickly at work yesterday but couldn't reply..... OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! Congratulations Jen!!!            
I'm so so pleased for you and DH! It's fantastic news and gives the rest of us real inspiration! Worth all the deprivation!!!!!
Yes we must meet soon..... I'm sure the book was a sign!!

Just a very quick hello to everybody else, will catch up on personals soon I hope.....!!   
Speak soon
LOL
Lou
xxx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Please everyone tell me that I'm being ridiculous.  I'm now worried as I still don't have any symptoms and was sure that I'd feel something by now. I think it's meant to be a good sign to get nausea etc. Is it still too early or are my hormone levels not particularly high? 
Clinic said that HCG levels should double daily. Just did another test - different type again and the test line is still not as dark as the control line. QM also worried me a little as they said I should stop cylogest. I know lots of people continue to take it until 12 weeks. QM say that the embryo/s should sustain itself/ themselves and cyclogest is just maintaining a pregnancy that would never continue if I still took it. They did however say that I could finish the ones that I have ( another 3 days). Now I'm terrified that it'll all go pear-shaped when I stop the cyclogest. When does the worrying and waiting end? This whole journey is driving me around the bend. I'm more obsessed than ever now.

Kate and Raggy do you remember when you started having pregnancy symptoms? How long did you continue with the cyclogest.

Sorry for such a whiny post. I think we need to organise another get together soon so that I have something else to focus on!

Hope everyone is well and loving this sunshine.

Love
Jen xx


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Jen,

I am new to this IVF lark so can't really answer any of your worries but I am absolutely sure that QM would never tell you stop using the drugs if they were not 100% sure that it was OK. 

I can only imagine that you must be going crazy with worry and will probably feel that way until you get some pregnancy symptoms. I thought the sickness didn't come until around week 6 and some people don't get sick at all so please try not to worry I am sure everything will be just fine.

Lots of positive thoughts coming your way.   

Louju


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Jen,  Congratulations.    on your 

Try not worry about not feeling any symptoms, it is still early days. 
Sending lots of positive thoughts to you.

Olivia


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Seems like ages since logging on (really only a few days but boy do I miss it when I don't !).
Jen - all your worries were exactly the same as mine !  In fact was like reading my own posts when I went through that stage. Something kicks in that makes you go crazy with worry !  Anyway if it is any reassure I was told to stop the cyclogest as well and think I had to left so used those and stopped (held my breath for a few days though ) so is standard proceedure at QM and loads of people who replied to me all stopped and had no problems so would try not to worry about that one.
The nausea for me did not start until at least 7-8 weeks and before this I think I had the odd small twinge of sickness but not enough to think ohhhh that was m/s !  Everyone seems to vary but I didn't really have any symtoms either although still felt a bit crampy at times which of couse caused worry !  Hope this helps to stop your anxiety but know exactly how you feel and I had the same advice from others on here (i.e relax , chill is perfectly normal to feel like that etc etc) and still had that worrying niggle.  Anyway look forward to hearing how you are doing !
Its late tonight so just popping in again and catch up with everyone again soon
Lol
Kate
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for all your words of reassurance and encouragement. I bet I'll be wishing I didn't have symptoms in a few weeks! I think I will calm down once I've had the viability scan which is on the 23rd June. Seems like another 3 WW. I'm not normally such a worry-wort but I guess when you've hoped and dreamed about this for so long, it's only to be expected. Also, if the worst comes to the worst at least I know that I am at able to make it to this stage.

I'm also sure that it'll be easier from today as I'm back at work - my friend has now left and I'll have other things to think about.

Louju and Olivia - how's the sniffing going?

Lou - countdown continues. Any further BBQ's.

Kate - really appreciate your words of encouragement. 

Raggy - hope BBL and BBR and still doing well and not causing too much worry for you.

Carmen and Pri - how're you doing?

What would I do without you girls?!!!

Love
Jen x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hiya everyone

Jen - I didn't really have any symptoms, I felt a bit tired but have been lucky not to have any m/s or anything. I had a few twingy tummy cramps which looking back must have been everything stretching but worried me sick at the time. Please don't panic and wish symptoms on yourself, you'll get loads later on - just concentrate on getting to the scan date now   

Hope everyone else is doing well

I have swollen up like a balloon this weekend so now have hideous fat fingers, ankles and feet and potentially another 11 weeks of it! I shall have to ensure I stay indoors to make sure I don't block out the   for the rest of you! Off this pm to get my hair done - 1st time in a year    but I really cannot have bad hair in the babies first photos!

Am now a bit worried about going to the ballet tomorrow as I'm struggling wih walking any distance and theres looooooads of steps at the Royal Opera House   Also not sure which shoes will feet on my v attractive feet  

Let me know when everyone wants to meet up - I'm generally OK anytime duing the week. Happy to meet anywhere or to have you all round here if you prefer.

Love to all

Raggy


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Just a quickie to say enjoy the ballet this evening Raggy. Sorry you're feeling a bit like the michelin man at the moment. Hopefully it'll only be short lived. Carpal Tunnel is also quite common in pregnancy. A bit unfair really but it does go away once the babas are born. Try to take it easy and use ice to bring the inflammation down.
I'm sure you're feeling human again after pampering yourself at the hairdresser. Sounds like a good plan.

Sounds like maybe our next meet up should be round yours Raggy - we'll bring the carrot cake so you don't have to lift a finger! What does everyone else think?
Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Just a real quickie for me too.... hope to log on later for a longer one - getting withdrawal symptoms!  
Next week round at Raggys sounds good.... if it's okay with Raggy.... again Thursday is best night for me, but can do anything really. 
Hi to everybody else..... catch up later hopefully!!!

LOL
Lou
xxxx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Thurs next week sounds good to me, you are all welcome. Let me know who is coming and I will PM you my address and rough directions, we're v handy for either Hampton Court or Esher station for those of you catching the train and I'm sure that me or one of the others can give you a lift from the station.

Hopefully the nursery furniture will be delivered that day so you can have a sneak preview if you like!

Raggy


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning all 

Jen - Hope you're chilling out and trying not to worry - I know its only natural, but try and enjoy it and stay relaxed - Still cant stop smiling for you - You must be estatic...

Raggy - Dont worry hun, not long now - hopefully the next couple of months will fly by for you..Joys of  hey ?  
About meeting up - I have something on, but will see if I can change it 
Are you in Esher ?  

Lou, Katie, Olivia, Loujou and Carmen - Hope you're all ok

Pri...xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Next Thurs sounds great. Feel privileged to get a sneak peak at nursery - how exciting. Raggy, what do you need us to bring? I could make a carrot cake.

Lou- if you're able to make it, I could pick you up from Surbs station again and we could drive the rest of the way - or pick anyone up from Esher station.

This weekend I've been roped into giving a world cup party. Glad it's going to be nice weather. We're also having one of DH's friends to stay on Sat night. Can't wait for a weekend with just DH and myself ( although fat chance with the world cup on). Going to see the mother in law on 2nd July - not sure whether to tell her about the BFP or not. May just wait for scan on 23rd to decide. Might take some explaining as to why I'm not drinking though.

Hopefully see you all at Raggy's house next week. Looking forward to meeting Pri, Carmen, Louise and Olivia.

Love Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls

Well DH has been really busy on the old pc, so I've sneaked half hour to catch up, hope it's long enough, a lot's been happening!!!  

Raggy, a week on Thurs is cool for me, and wow if Jen makes home made carrot cake try keeping us away. Shall we all bring something? Can't wait to see the nursery furniture...... hey it's not flat pack is it? Are you roping us in to assemble it!!!?    Sorry to hear you've ballooned! The belly is okay, but the rest isn't fun, especially in this heat! Hope you're enjoying the ballet.... bet you can't wait to get your own feet back!!

Jen I still can't get over all the excitement! Wow you must be wondering if it's one or two...! yeah don't worry about the lack of symptoms yet, it's too early, and I have to say, Kate was as paranoid about you over stopping the suppositories! It will seem a long countdown to the 23rd, but try and enjoy it! Sounds like Grand Central Station over at your place...... hey I'm glad DH isn't the footie type.... we def won't be having any footie parties! A lift from Surbs would be cool, when we know what time etc, I'll give you a shout.   

Pri hun, do try and change your prior engagement, or if you can't, maybe we can..? It's such a shame if you miss out as you missed it last time...! How's it going anyway? you onto your next cycle yet?   

Louju and Olivia, how's it going for you? Are you injecting yet?   

Kate great to hear from you at last! Sounds like you're keeping yourself busy! 

Carmen, hope you're okay too? I need to sort myself out some cool smileys.... I want the cows! When I have more time I'll work it out!

It's been pretty busy for me lately! We are into the bbq season now, had my bro round (I hope he could cope with eating my food and not the Ivy's!) then on Thursday my neighbours have invited me round for one too. I'm just glad of the fab weather... nice to sit outside in the evening!
Okay so I'm cutting right down on the alcohol now in preparation. I got all my drugs through and I don't know if it's because i've got them from them before, but they literally just sent the drugs, no sharps box, no ampoule snappers, no needles etc. all i need is the sharps box and the ampoule snappers, I've got enough of the others left from last time. I guess I can probably get them from QM? Did anybody else have a similar experience, or know if you can get stuff from QM? I've got plenty of time anyway.

My half hour is just about up......... 

Look forward to hearing from you all soon.   

LOL 
Lou
xx


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi guys,

Always so good to read whats going on with you all and loads of positive results   

We have plans next Thursday that I don't think we can get out of otherwise would of been lovely to meet you all - maybe next time?

I am off for baseline scan tomorrow so fingers crossed I can start the injections tom?? Did you all inject using a pen or did you have to inject yourself? When I had menopur during our IUI cycles I used a pen to inject - just wondering whether it's the same with IVF?

Still no major effects from sniffing apart from headaches - hope it stays that way? I hope everything stays on track - if it does EC week beginning 19/6! My DP is driving me mad as he wants a beer during the World Cup and I have said he can't until EC.

Olivia - hows the sniffing going? When is your baseline scan?

TTFN  

Louise


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Need to keep myself up to date with everything or feel like I am miles behind !
Lou - totally agree am loving this weather ! We are going for a few cycle rides at night (to try and keep slightly fit!) and it just changes the evenings so much ! I would call the drug company and get them to send you some out or at least try.  Let me know if they don't as have a few bits here I could give you.  Anyway pleased you are starting to "prepare". I am getting hold of some non-alcholic beer as have struggled a bit on these lovely nights having nothing !!
Jen - pleased to hear you are calmer and not so worried !  Has it sunk in yet ? Good luck with the world cup party we are off to one on Fri night at our neighbours !
Raggy - sorry to hear about your feet and hands, must feel awful !  Like Jens suggestion of ice...think that would be a great trick.
Pri - good to hear from you and any news on where things are at for you ?
Louise - good luck on the baseline scan tomorrow and look forward to hearing your news.  I had a pen to inject with so hopefully you will have the same.
Olivia - how has the sniffing gone ? Hope you are about to get to the next stage.
Carmen - hope all is well.

Pleased to hear you are all meeting up next week ...but I can't really do anydays next week as have my parents over from NZ and we are off to Wales that weekend ! Was really looking forward to the next meet up...esp. if you are getting a glance a the nursery furniture.  Oh well can't have it all and will have to wait for the next one. 
Not too much news from me. Finally getting a bit of a bump and very happy to be in the 2nd Tri away from that nausea (Phew !!).  Finding work hard as my mind drifts off a bit and could easily sit on FF all day and natter away !!

Right thats all for now and time for tea and choccy biscuits ...mmmmmmm.
Lol
Kate
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Well we all survived 6/6/6 phew!

Louise - good luck with your D/R scan. I used the pen to inject -so much easier! Didn't really have any side effects other than feeling a bit full towards the end.

Lou - I've got loads of ampule snappers if you want them. To be honest I didn't really use them all the time as the ampules snap quite easily - but probably best to be safe. I'm sure QM can supply you with a sharps box. How exciting - time is almost here.

Kate - must be great to have your parents here - enjoy!

Hi to everyone else.

If most people aren't able to make next Thurs, maybe we should change the date. What do you girls think? Otherwise Lou, Raggy and myself can just pig out on a whole carrot cake on our own!!!   

Enjoy the sunshine.

Love Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Jen
Ampoule snappers would be good if you don't mind. DH did all the snapping, and it didn't occur to us to do it without. Isn't this handy?!  I'm pretty sure I can get the sharps box from the bloods dept at QM, as that's where I left my last full one. 

I'm with you Jen, perhaps we should just make it another date when more people can come...... mind you carrot cake three ways....   

Kate, can't wait to see your bump..!

Louise, how was your baseline scan?

Hi to everybody else!

Just a quickie tonight...... LOL Lou


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Lou - I'll give you the ampule snappers when we meet up. When do you hope to start sniffing? 

Jen x


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Good Morning all

Louise- Hope the baseline scan went well.  

My down reg scan is not for another 2 weeks as I had to try and fit in a time for EC around my work ( very unforgiving  ) But Dr at QMRH said as I have endometriosis an extended period of sniffing would not be a bad thing.  Same thing happened last time but EC was delayed because the ACU was moving to the new site.  Does mean that DH and I can fit a weeks holiday into all of this and we are off to Italy on Sat.  Its going to be hard to resist a glass of wine or three and any diet is out of the question.  Looking forward to a week of relaxation and sun.    But going to miss out on the carrot cake!!

Glad to hear everyone is well and enjoying the weather. 

lol olivia


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi girls,

Olivia - hve a lovely time in Italy   I'm sure the odd glass of chianti will be fine so long as you balance it with plenty of pizza 

Jen - hope you are feeling well but not doing too much - I'm a bit worried with all your visitors and parties etc that you're overdoing it. Your body is busy building that little bub you know  

Lou - I got my snappers, sharps box etc from the ACU whn I wnt or the d/r scan as the drug co hadn't sent me one. I just asked Julie or Katie for it .

Kate - how lovely to have your parents over, it looks like they brought the good weather too .

Louise - I hope he scan went well and you're now stimming like mad, make sure you're having lots of protein now so those eggs are good quality .

Pri & Carmen -   hope you are both well.

OK then girls do we want to set an alternative date when hopefully more of us can get together or shall we have a practice run next week then have another date set up that suits more people. I am happy for you all to come round the followig week too if you like.

A sad day on Tuesday the flip top mini went to a mini dealer, I got what I wanted for it but I hope they find a good home for it - maybe I can get another once the children are out of  buggy   Oh well if it's the biggest sacrifice I have to make it's not too bad eh  

Oooooooo yesterday didn't do too much for my blood pressure   My BIL is getting married in Sept. I really like his finace BUT I got an email from her chief bridesmaid (1 of 4) which was 'allocating' duties to various people. She wanted me to book and organise hair, nails, make up appointments etc for SIL to be and all 4 bidesmaids including getting them to and from where they need to be when on the morning of the wedding plus she wanted me to write an order of service for them. HELLO - I'm having twins, it will be all I can do to organise myself and two new borns let alone 5 other people & not being funny but isn't that what bridesmaids are for!!!! Also surely they want to write their own order of service, I know I did for my wedding - BIL isn't even working at the moment so it's not like they haven't got time   Anyway I delayed responding until the evening so I could calm down and responded nicely saying no I couldn't do either. Grrrrrrr, I do have other things on my mind right now  

Anyway rant over

love to you all

Raggy


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Raggy - Cheek of the Chief bridesmaid - What is she going to do then ?  Just turn up on the day ?
That is rude, well good for you for going back and saying you couldnt do it !
So the mini has now gone ?     

Olivia - Have fun in Italy hun - Sounds good, at least it will make the time go quicker too for when you start dr ?

Katie - You showing ?  How cute ?  Must be such a nice feeling    Hope you're keeping well !
Im waiting for   so can have another go on IUI - not due until 18th tho !

Lou - Sounds like you have been busy... I am trying to rearrange my plans !  What time were people thinking of meeting up ?

Jen - How you feeling honey ?  Hope the weekend's not too much for you... try and take it easy too..
So will you be able to hold out telling the MIL - DH and I keep saying if and when it happens we're not going to tell anyone til we get the all clear and I know Im just going to be too excited not to say anything !!

Louise - How was the scan ?  Have you started the injections yet ?

Pri..xx


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Girls,

BL Scan was fine so started stimming yesterday so, so far so good!! I do hate these bloody injections though - already feeling hormonal today   - not sure if it's the menopur or whether it's me just stressing that it's the menopur - oh I hate all this.

DP had another test when we went for consultation and QM are saying his count and mobility are fine but the form of the sperm is not so good   !! Test before last was 50% and this test was 10%!! Can the form/shape of sperm change that much in a few months? Anyway, they want him to have another test before EC and if the form/shape is still not good then we can always have ICSI?!!

Olivia - i'm so jealous you will have a fab time in Italy i'm sure.  

Jen - hope your feeling OK - any symptoms yet? Take it easy. 

Pri - hang in there, it's so hard all the hanging around but IUI time will be here before you know it and fingers crossed this time it will work?!!

Raggy & Kate - glad you are both doing good.

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone but i'm still getting to know you all.

LOL &   to you all.

Louise


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Raggy - how silly is that bridesmaid that does no bridesmaid stuff... that must be a new thing! 
          Mmm have to make sure that if I ever get married to find someone that just had twins   and 
          loads of time on their hand ..  

Olivia - Have fun in Italy,nice to have a bit of relaxing time before your EC etc.   

Pri    - I will do a little AF dance for you;
                   

Lou  - I think I still have some of those snapper thingies of you need more.. 
          Let me know if you need some help on the cows and bears etc. 

Jen  - Good luck with the world cup party!! Please wear Orange on Sunday even Eve has orange hair   
          sorry in Holland we alway go a bit mad with the Orange stuff..

Loulu - Great that your BL scan was fine. I do agree with all the hormones its horrible that is the only reason we want to wait for 
          a bit to start again.
          I think    can change from time to time. Just put him on the wellman tablets and no drinking my 
          DP really loves that (not).   Don't worry too much ICSI is not much different from IVF.

I might be able to make it next week, the carrot cake sound lovely  

Hi to every one else!

Take care,
x
Carmen


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi all of you...
Have been speaking to some of you individually and havent been great at accessing FF that regularly, nor working out the technology! But after some top tips from Lou I think this is it with me cracked. Which means I am one more to add to your list! 

Beleive it or not, I met Kate in the next door bed after EC back in Feb! We had a good chat over a few biccies and toast (wonder if they do that in the new hospital!!?). Anyhow despite 'responding extremely well' I was unlucky and am now in round 2. Think from the dates Louise and I might be the same week. How exciting. If so, Louise you can replace Kate as someone to have a chat with!!

Look forward to now joining you circle!

Congrats to Jen - its giving me faith. Any top tips!!? Hopefully the summer weather will be helping!

Kate - glad its all going well. Cant beleive you are now into 2nd trimester. Small bump sounds dead cute!

Off to injection number 2 now! Must try not to pierce my veins like last time!

Speak soon

Lol me.


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome Beetle and good luck with this cycle. I was very fortunate in my first IVF cycle - not only to be successful but also not to have many side effects to the first two drugs. Cyclogest makes you feel quite bloated though. My advice is to take it one day at a time and maybe a handful of brazil nuts daily - worked for me! They give you a little snack pack after EC at the new hospital - with fruit, sandwich, cake, yoghurt and they give you tea and juice. Wasn't bad!

Carmen - you made me laugh so much! Maybe if Holland do well in the world cup, it bodes well for all fertility friends - with all that orange!!! Fingers crossed that it'll be lucky for you! 


Raggy -    I can't believe the cheek of the chief bridesmaid! I understand that some of her job is to delegate tasks - but, please, does she live on some other planet? To expect a new mother of twins to do anything other than make it to the church is asking too much!!! Sorry about the mini - funny how these inanimate objects become so much a part of our families - isn't it? 

Olivia - have a great time in Italy - sounds like the perfect way to prepare for a cycle. I did drink wine during my sniffing - not too much, just the occasional glass. Didn't think it would make too much difference. Didn't touch a drop during stimming or obviously after EC though.

Louise - good luck with your stimming. My DH's SA was also all over the place and would change dramatically from one analysis to the other - not sure of the reason and in fact the final sample on EC day was low! They thought we'd have to change to ICSI - which is a shock when you  haven't prepared for it. In the end all went ahead normally- no need for ICSI. Good Luck with your treatment.

Pri - glad to hear you may be able to make this week - the more the merrier! I'll do a little AF dance for you to make sure AF arrives on time or early (unless of course it's a natural BFP this month!!)          

Lou - Time is ticking away - not too long now before what is effectively your first IVF!!! Yeahhh.

Looks like we may have a few more takers for get together - what does everyone think, should we do it this week or wait until next? I'm easy either way. Gets me out of watching football!!! I guess we would meet at 7 again? What is the general consensus? I'm looking forward to seeing Raggy's nursery.

I feel like I'm still on the 2WW as everything still feels so surreal. Went to Sainsbury's to get all supplies for tomorrow's braai (BBQ). Sainsbury's is preparing everything and DH is burning all the meat - so very little for me to do other than mix up a couple of jugs of Pimms - am going to struggle to resist - and throw a salad together. Sainsbury's have even made a world cup cake for me!!! I must admit that after shopping, I felt shattered and had a little lie down. That was at 5pm and I only emerged again at 8.45. I'm giving in to my body's request for rest! Am a little more relaxed re lack of major symptoms and am counting down the 2WW until the viability scan. Nervous to find out if it's 1 or 2 but will just be happy to see anything viable!!!

 Sticky vibes and good luck to everyone.

Love Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all  

Wow everything has been moving pretty fast on here, hard to keep up&#8230; but it's great to hear from everybody!

Louise, glad your baseline scan was okay! I hope DP's SA is better next time, I have to say I know nothing about them, shape size quality, how well they swim&#8230; I expect you'll have your work cut out keeping him off the beers, especially tonight!!! Good luck with the injections! 

Kate, good for you with the cycling! I don't have a bike, but at times like this wish I did! How's it going with the non-alcoholic beer&#8230;.. does it satisfy? Or is it skanky!? I bet you're getting thoroughly spoilt with your parents there!! Enjoy!! 

Olivia, I'm so jealous! Italy! How fab!! I could just do with something like that! A little wine will do no harm, how can you resist in Italy!!? Will have to make do with the sun in the back garden though, can't complain. I had to do extra sniffing too because they moved the hospital from the old to the new building and I sniffed for nearly 4 weeks! In fact from what you're saying, we must have been going at the same time!

Raggy, so you've finally said goodbye to the mini!  Bet you're going to miss it!! One day you'll have another one (when the BBL and BBR have left home!!!!!) What a mare about your SIL! What bit of having twins doesn't she understand! You're not going to have a minute to yourself, never mind anybody else! I hope her mind is simply clouded with lurve, and she's really not that mad! Honestly!! Sort em out!

Oh and thanks for the tip about the sharps box and the snappers. I thought I'd probably be okay getting them from QM&#8230; and thanks to everybody else for the offer of bits! 

Pri good to hear from you. I'm currently waiting my AF so I can feel like I've really started! Prob got a week to go!! 

Hi Carmen! I'm going to have a go with the cows ina mo&#8230;&#8230; see if it works!!! Why orange on Sunday? Or is it a football thing?! I'm a bit blond when it comes to footie, I know England are playing today&#8230; but that's as far as it goes&#8230;..  and I've heard of Wayne Roonie too, can't think why&#8230;.. !

Beetle, glad to see you're finally on board, and you've got the better of the technology at last! 

Jen I hope you're not overdoing it my girl! All these parties and braais! What is it with men and meat burning eh, my dh is pretty good at barbies, but it's under my watchful eye! We had one round at our neighbours on Thursday, and all the sausages were black&#8230;. Bless them! The company was pretty good though&#8230;. Way too much alcohol though, that is IT now! No more!!!! 

Jen, I'm inclined to agree with you, I think we should go for our meet up on Thursday, I know not all of us can make it this time, but as you say we seem to be getting more takers, and I'm dying to see the nursery furniture!! The fact you said it would get us out of football has got to be a plus!! It can be the warm up for the next meeting! Perhaps if we put a date far enough in advance we can all arrange our diaries for the next one. What do we think girls??

Raggy, you still up for it? What about 7pm again? Should you have any queries at all, please do not hesitate to contact me. Will we all arrange to bring something?

This is turning into a marathon message&#8230;&#8230; I'm going to shoot off now as I'm actually at work&#8230; yes Saturday morning, I know&#8230;. My turn on the rota&#8230;.. it sucks!

Look forward to hearing from you all soon. 

Take care

LOL
Lou
xxxx[br]Posted on: 10/06/06, 10:43Ok... here goes



Hee hee!


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

Thanks for all the replies about my DP's   . Has made me feel better - all his tests had been fine before and now we need it to be good it's gone the other way!! Bless him he really is struggling to keep off the beer at the mo - especially with the World Cup going on - still if i have to suffer then so should he!

Beetle - I would love to be your cycle buddie - I am up for EC on 19th if all goes well. I tried to reply to your personal message but your mailbox is full. Let me know when you have some room and I will mail you?

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. Sorry I can't make Thursday - it would have been lovely to meet you all but hopefully next time I can come along?

Loads of   

Louise


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning all

Louise - glad you feeling better about things hun, everything has its ups and downs esp with the rollercoaster we're all on..

Lou - well done with the dancing cow - Now for the pink elephants ! Come on, I know you can do it !

Jen - How was the bbq ?  Did you manage to avoid the Pimms ?

Beetle -   and welcome !  

Carmen -  for the dance - how are you ?

Raggy - U ok hun, not heard from you for a few days ?

Pri..xx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hiya girls,

Sorry I've not been around for a few days. Have been a busy bee, anniversary on Friday, normal weekend shenanigans and then had a lovely day of pampering at the Sanctuary yesterday which was soooooooo nice   

So who is coming on Thursday then? 7 sounds good to me. Rather than posting my address and directions on the public site I will IM anyone who is coming along - you're all welcome so long as you're happy with tea and cake and understand that I will have to kick you all out by 9 or so as I turn into a pumpkin   quite early these days  

Can't wait to see you all.

Raggy


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all 
Just a quickie to say I'm def up for cake on Thursday night at yours Raggy.... Jen, if you are still going, let me know, as you said you might give me a lift from Surbiton.... but if you can't make it don't worry...
Lool forward to it 
Bye for now - computer keeps crashing - overheating...

BTW still waiting for my AF.... day 26 and no spotting... which is a bloomin miracle for me.... and have sore (.) (.) which I haven't had for a long time....... mind you, if I am pg, it will be by remote chance this month!!

Lots of love
Lou


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh Lou - I've got absolutely everything crossed for you. Wouldn't that be amazing -a natural BFP!!! Hope it all works out. I'm also up for Thurs tea and cake. Will pick you up from the station - no problem.

My computer also keeps cutting out, so better be quick.

Raggy- don't worry, I'm also turning into a pumpkin early these days.

Will see you Thurs and will bring carrot cake (if it doesn't flop!!!)
Love Jen x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Morning all,

I will have cake in the house if you don't feel like cooking Jen - but if you do all cakes are gratefully received  

Will IM you & Lou with directions & number - anyone else let me know if you're coming too, would love to see you all.

Raggy


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Sorry ladies I couldnt rearrange, Ive got a house full for the footy, then the girls still wanna go out after that... leaving the guys at home..  Sorry !!    

I hope u have a lovely evening (without me   0 again ...)

Pri...xx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

That's a shame Pri - hopefully next time you can make it.



Raggy


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Raggy, I'm really looking forward to it, it does look like it might only be me and Jen descending on you unless anybody else comes along this evening. It will still be really lovely. 

Jen is having trouble with her computer again, motherboard has died.... she just texted me. She will bring carrot cake!!!!  

Pri, such a shame, how about you decide on the date of the next meet, then we know you can make it.  

Anyway, started spotting today so think AF is definitely on its way, so that means I'm going to be starting sniffing soon.... yey!   Strange isn't it...... it's a horrible thing to put yourself through, side effects, stress, rollercoaster and all of that..... but the chance of what may happen at the end of it makes it all worth while! 
Jen and Raggy.... I want some of your pg vibes to rub off on me!!!!!

Hi to everybody else, just a quick one tonight for a change.... stuff to do!

LOL
Lou
xxx


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just had a quick read through your mails and glad to hear you are all doing good   

I was scanned today and have 11 follies! 6 are a good size so scan again on Friday and then if all goes to plan EC on Monday!! I am feeling really excited but also terrified at the same time   

Lou Demi - sorry your AF arrived but you are a step nearer to trying again now - lots of      for you.

Pri - I also have a houseful tomorrow for the footie - hope you enjoy the game (personally I think checking our Raggy's newly decorated nursery sounds much more fun)  

Raggy - hope you and the girls have a nice time tomorrow and eat loads of cake  

Loads of   and   to you all.

Louise


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Loujou! Just popped in quickly to see if anything happening....   
       

Congrats on your follies.... wow 11 and 6 good sized ones! Keeping it all crossed for you on Monday!!     What a shame you can't make it (go on sneak out and leave the footie to the boys!)!

Bye for now!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning all

Hope you had a lovely evening yesterday and am again sorry i couldnt make it !

Louise - That's excellent news on your follies !    for scan and EC

Pri..xx


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello all

Hope alls well - only manage to get into email every few days and its brilliant to see all the news and updates!

Louise - sorry my mail box was full! Realise it can only take 5 messages! Have cleared them now!
Am still going strong with the treatment. Had second scan today with 10ish visible eggs so looking good. They reckon however they will delay ec to Wed. Have a check in scan again (IVF3 they call it) on Monday.
When are you going? Monday or Wed? If Wed then YIPEEE! We can maybe meet over tea and  biscuits in the recovery room! Maybe we have seen each other already by hanging around the ACU area for early morning scans (if you have black long hair then we definitely spoke on wed am?!)

How was the carrot cake for the rest of you?

Kate - hows the pregnancy going? Thinking of you now that I am going into cycle 2...hoping alls well. Told Katie today at my scan that you and I had stayed vaguely in contact!

Enjoy the sunny weekend girls! Time to put your feet up and relax in the sun!

Love Me


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quicky I have not been here because I have been working working working seems never ending.

Lou - I see you got the nice smilies!! Looks good! Glad to hear AF has arrived! When do you start sniffing? 

Beetle - good luck with your EC this week! Hope you have a lot of good eggs.  

Loulu - congrats with your follies.. seems summer is the best time to do it!  

Raggy - not too long for you anymore hope you are doing ok   

As for me not much news going away for a few day because my DP is going to be 30!!   So we will have a nice weekend together. On the ICSI front waiting till October comes along. Sound so far away now but I hope my ovariess are going to be better by then as I can still feel my right ovarie.

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

Glad you're all doing good   

Well had scan yesterday morning and all good to go on Monday for EC!! Still 11 follies and 6 biggens - please, please let there be some good eggs there?!! Also DPs    are all back to normal so he feels a lot happier.

Woke up this morning and started to panic that I didn't have enough follies and what if there weren't any eggs in them and if there were what if they didn't fertilise - then had a good old cry and hugs with my DP and now feeling much better - first time i have had a good cry over this so i guess I'm not doing too badly and thank goodness for you lot and FF - I'm not sure I could get through this without you all - thank you so much  

Beetle - so pleased it's all systems go for EC on Weds - shame we won't be having a cuppa together but i will be thinking of you on Weds and send lots of   and   .  I was scanned about 7.45am on Weds and do have long brown hair!

Raggy & girls - hope you had a nice time on Thursday and ate lots of cake??  

Lou - good luck with starting sniffing - can't be long now your AF has arrived?

Carmen - October will come round before you know it and fingers crossed it will be your time?!!

Good luck all you pregnant ones and hopefully the rest of us will not be far behind you?!! 

Louju xx


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone - Hope you still remember me!! Feel like I have been out of touch for so so long.
Have been incredibly busy with family being here and trying to work at the same time !
Gee lots to catch up on but pleased to see that Lou/Jen/Raggy managed to get together.  
Louise - hope your e/c went well today and you enjoyed the sedative (lovely!), look forward to hearing how you got on ....I only had three eggs collected and 1 fertilised so don't panic if you didn't get loads but I am sure it all went well for you both.
Lou - can't believe how time is going by and you are about to start sniffing , just can't wait for you to get started (yup impatient me !!)  Did you get all your bits from QM's ??  Think of you whenever I am sitting at work eating another choc bar !  I now know what a ripple is !
Bettle - great to see you on the site and am crossing everything for you on Wednesday and shame we can't share tea/biscuits again (although I am sure I talked lots of rubbish before I sobbered up and you were just polite and never told me !!).  
Raggy - I bet you are all organised and ready and waiting !! Must be amazing feeling to have a nursery.  You must be feeling pretty damn tired now though so hope you are relaxing and not spending loads of time nesting !
Pri - hope the old AF has arrived now.
Carmen - pleased to hear you are having a good old break and then getting back on the horse ...think that is pretty sensible.  Hope the 30th went well.
Jen - can't wait to hear how you are getting on , must not be long now till your scan.  Hope your computer gets fixed as not sure could stand the suspense ! I was so so tired for those first 12 weeks and I had to just got with it and sleep ! 
As for things here ....all fine really just think I have overdone it with parents / family staying so having a relaxing ten days to get some me time and then have got family back again for 5 days. Just love having them here and will find it hard when they go back home but boy have I been tired out.  Have my twenty week scan in a couple of weeks and looking forward to it. Funny as you get left for quite a long periods now and after close monitoring with IVF you can get used to the constant contact and so you can feel quite thrown ! My horrible peeping tom is back !!  I had forgotten about him (he stopped for awhile as he knew we had caught him out !)and last night my mum and I were going through my clothes and I was changing into loads of things and putting stuff that didn't fit into a bag when I turned around and noticed that he had gone to another place in his house and was watching us !! My mum saw him and was so angry and I got really upset about it.  We are now keeping the blind down all the time in the end room but is a shame as that is the nursery later !  I am going to try and get evidence now as it just has to be sorted as I can't stand the thought of it carrying on!!
Still won't go on as just realised how long this post is ! Sorry !!!
All I want now after catching up on this is carrot cake !!  
Take care everyone
Lol
Kate
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

kate - Good to hear form you hun, sounds like you have been really busy
Cant believe your 20 week scan is coming up already -   
The damn stalker is back -        I think you should report him, how creepy not being able to have privacy in your own home, and even worse knowing that will be your nursery !  Sort him out hun !!!

Louju - Glad your scan went well - 11 follies - Wow !!
 for EC

Carmen - Hope you had a good weekend with DP and he had a good birthday !!

Beetle - How did the scan go yesterday, when is your EC /

Lou, Raggy and Jen - hope you're all ok...

Update on me -   arrived in full force yesterday so have my first scan and start my injections tomorrow !!  The only thing is I have been in soooooo much pain   - My stomach is killing me, I cant describe the cramps, have been up all night with it !  I normally get really bad cramps, but this is a JOKE !!!
Sorry....(for the moan, Im in pain)

Pri...xx


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Pri - sorry you are in so much pain but excellent news that you will be starting injections tom - hope it all goes well and fingers crossed for you. 

Beetle - How was the scan - hope those follies have behaved themselves and are the right size now?

KatieM - sorry about the stalker sounds really creepy - poor you!! Hope you are feeling OK and the scan goes well?

Hope all you other girls are OK?

Well, had great news this morning - had EC yesterday and 10 eggs were collected and 6 have fertilised!!   We have got over the next hurdle thank goodness. ET is booked for 11.30 tomorrow so hopefully they will all behave themselves until then?!!

I was hoping for some advice - this is out first round of IVF and was wondering if they put the 2 best back in and the other 4 are also good quality do you think we should freeze some? I know the chances of them working are not so good but at least it would mean we wouldn't have to go through all the drugs and EC again - has anyone else frozen any extras?

Sending you all lots of    and   - please keep everything crossed for my 6 little ones!!

Louise xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Louise 

That's great news hun !!!!
 and  for tomorrow hun

Pri..xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow! So much to catch up on!! Sorry I've not been around, my pc has been misbehaving in the heat-  need a fan fitted to it, it constantly crashes. 

Anyway, Louju that's fantastic about your EC and 10 eggs! Brilliant!! And so pleased for you that 6 fertilized!!!! Must be an amazing feeling! If it was me, I would opt to freeze the others, I think that's normal practice, but I'm not the best to advise as I didn't get to that stage last time! How exciting!!!! Good luck for tomorrow! You wil get a scan piccie of the embies they put back, which I think's amazing!!! Everything is crossed for you!

Pri I hope you're feeling better, it's awful... for years I didn't suffer with cramps, and in fact don't much now, but mine woke me up the other morning! Ah well at least you can start injections now!! 

Kate, good to have you back hun! Sounds like you've been really busy.... I hope you're not being too busy.... wow I cannot believe it's coming up to your 20 week scan.... how weird is that?! Doesn't seem like 5 mins ago that you had your tx! Good luck getting the evidence on your creepy neighbour..... that's truly horrible, it must make you feel really sick.... FREAK!! Hope they catch him!! Perhaps you should get some blinds.... but then why should you?! and you don't want that in the nursery eh!

Carmen, I saw all the guys in orange for the footie.... and thought of you!! I guess you were watching it!!! Enjoy your weekend with your DP hope he's not getting a crisis at being 30 (oh I wish I was 30 again!) You'll be surprised how quickly October comes!! 

Beetle, hope it's going well for you.......... glad you've finally got logged on!! 

Raggy and Jen, just wanted to say I really enjoyed the other night, wow I can't believe I've not been able to post since then, but it was really nice to sit out in your conservatory soaking up the sun. Jen the carrot cake was fabtastic, DH wants the recipe! Hope you're okay and will be back on-line soon.... good luck for your scan on Friday!!! Raggy, how are your lovely feet?! 

Well the quick update on me is that my AF arrived so I can now definitely say when I start to sniff.... which will be 6th July, and EC week is going to be 31st July or thereabouts, hopefully!!! YEY!! 

Anyway, I'm going to have to shoot and do some other stuff on the pc before it dies on me!!!

Look forward to hearing from everybody soon!

LOL
Lou
xx


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Helloe everyone,

Just wrote a long message and the lost it   Heres an abridged version.

Louise-Good Luck tomorrow with ET.  The worst part is trying not to pee after they make you drink all that water.  Last time I couldn't hold on (they were running late) and had to go to the Loo.  They called me just as I came out but they didn't mind.  What was worse was I had to take my hospital phobic husband out of the ET room before he passed out.  Needless to say he didn't stay for ET and had all the staff fussing over him!!

 Back from my holiday and feeling relaxed.  I am going for my baseline scan tomorrow so will be hopefully injecting soon.  last time they didn't think the sniffing had worked and needed to do a blood test.  It was fine in the end but that was after i had sobbed in the phlebotomy waiting room.  So I am a little apprehensive. 

 Happy thoughts for everyone  

olivia


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi all!

Congrats to Lou for so many fertilised follies!! And good luck tomorrow for ET. We had six last time, and had 3 frozen. The advice we were given at the time was that it was the best thing to do - even though you have to pay storage fees! This time, we thought about using the frozen ones but decided to crack on while ovaries still in shape! So see what they think!

Kate - cant believe you at the 20 week scan! Definitely through the worst now. Didnt know about your stalker but sounds horrible.

Jen - hope you are surviving the first few weeks..hoping Lou and I might be following shortly behind you!

As for me..well had scan 3 on Monday and there are still some follies but less than Friday ...(either gone missing, hard to find or disappeared!)..but at least the 6 there are ready to go...so its all steam ahead for EC tomorrow! Bit nervous as it went so well last time with no hick ups and had good chats with Kate...worried what to expect this time round..

Having bad hayfever too..not sure what that does to immune system or how hayfever drugs react to other drugs? Anyone else with this problem!?

Good luck to you guys who are just starting now...fingers crossed and all the rest....

Will keep you posted....love me


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for all your good luck messages girls. Being our first IVF it's all very scary so all your advice and good wishes are extremely appreciated.  

Thanks for letting me know about the scan piccie Lou!! It's such a weird feeling but i already feel like the 6 of them are my little ones but still keeping my feet firmly on the ground I know we still have such a long way to go.

Lou glad   arrived - nearly all systems go now for you - good luck with the sniffing!!

Olivia - good luck with your baseline scan tomorrow - i am sure everything will be just fine - fingers crossed. 

Beetle - haven't heard how your scan went yesterday - hope all is good for EC tomorrow?

Sounds like I missed out on a really good carrot cake what a shame - hopefully next time?!!  



Louise xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi everyone! 

What a great time to have a holiday, take your mind off the sniffing and relax! Good that you're feeling chilled! How was the scan today? No more blubbing in the phlebotomy room I hope? Hope it's all fine for you and you're now injecting! Yey!!

Louju, I look forward to hearing about your ET.... I think the scan piccie's are amazing... I didn't get that far myself but when Kate told me she had one I couldn't believe it, and I've since seen Raggys, yeah ok it was two dots, but very very important little dots. I think it gives you something positive to focus on which is good!

Beetle, how was your EC? Dying to hear about it! I wonder what happened to the follies, mine did the same, or at least after my first scan they thought I had more than on my second one! I think they hide! Obviously mine have been hiding from the  ... !! No chance in a test tube!!!  Sorry to hear about the hayfever, I'm lucky I don't suffer with that, must play havoc with the sniffing! Hope you're feeling a bit better?

Not much happening with me since last night! Things are going mental at work, and are set to continue until at least mid July, and I was hoping for a quiet life for my next tx, no stress.... not looking likely right now.  Still I hope to be able to chill out a bit by the time the stimming starts. We've booked an overnight stay in a little hotel in France for the Sat night after the stimming starts, something to look forward to anyway.

I had an email from my mum to say my cousin had a baby boy this afternoon. It's really lovely, but a sad story because she'd just settled down with this boyfriend, (baby's dad) and he very suddenly collapsed while she was at his house, and he died! He was only in his 20s, but it turned out had a heart problem nobody knew about, total fluke. A week or so later, she found she was pg. I so desperately hope things start looking up for her now.

Anyway, I'll be off now, and will check back later.

btw Kate, glad you've discovered a Ripple now! Now I've said that I need one..... and there is NO CHOCOLATE IN THE HOUSE..... arrgh! 

Hi to everybody else I've missed....

LOL
Lou
xx


[br]Posted on: 21/06/06, 19:29Forgot to say, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JEN!!!!!

^COW^ ^ELEPHANT^ ^COW^ ^ELEPHANT^ ^COW^ ^ELEPHANT^ ^COW^ ^ELEPHANT^ ^COW^ ^ELEPHANT^ ^COW^ ^ELEPHANT^ ^COW^ ^ELEPHANT^


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone

First of all Happy Birthday Jen !!!  Hope u had a nice day
    

lou - Hi Hun, how awful about your cousin losing her partner like that      I hope she and the baby are doing well.. Here's sending some positive thoughts for both of them              

Beetle - How was EC hun ?  You weren't at the hospital around 12ish on Monday were you ?  

Louise - How u doing hun ?  All ready  

Olivia - How was your scan hun ?

Raggy - How are you ?  Getting bigger and bigger ?  Not that long to go hey ?

Kate - hope things have calmed down for you a little, what day is your scan ?

I had my scan yesterday and started my injections, will be taking it on Friday and Sunday too then back in for a scan on Monday !!  Hopefully basting should be end of next week... Finally started again, I was scared that I was going to be told that I couldnt for whatever reason again.. My pains have eased off, thank you for those that asked..
Taking this one easier now, dont want to be distraught again like the last two times... Not going to get to excited or hope for too much... I have considered going on to IVF if this one fails...at least I will know what the quality of my eggs are (if there are any) 

Pri...xx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Girls

Sorry I've not been around for aaaaages - I have been v swollen and my blood pressure shot up so the dr put me on max rest which sounds easier than it is as the builders have started work here - we now have no conservatory but quite a nice moat type arrangement until they pur the concrete footings! Anyway the doc seemed a bit happier with me today so I am a bit less worried (anyone know when all the worrying stops  ) 

Jen - hope you had a brill birthday   and good luck tomorrow with the scan - wonder if there will be two  

Lou - Yay you're back on the rollercoaster again, how nice to have something to look forward to after the stimming starts, where abouts in France are you going? Sounds like your cousin has had an horrendous time  good job she's got such lovely family as you around to suppot her.

Louise - hope the ET went well and you got a few good frosties   - we have two which I feel vey attached to    How are you coping with the 2ww so far, it awful isn't it - don't give in to the early testing temptations though     

Beetle - how did EC go, have you now had ET too? I hope it has all gone well - I'm sending you lots of positive vibes     

Olivia - have you started stabbing yet? What a good start you will have being so relaxed from your hols - hopefully with out any tears in the blood test rooms this time   

Pri - hope the injections are going well and not giving you too much hassle  , at least there's no bank olidays to delay stuff for you this time   You have my upmost sympathy for the endo pain, I'm not looking forward to experiencing that again after the babies arrive 

Kate - wow almost 20 weeks for you   that is such a lovely scan, your baby will look so real. Grrrrrrrr     to the horrid peeping tom. I would definately start writing down times and dates and getting pictures etc if you can. You should feel comfortable in your own house, esp in the nursery if you're going to feed in there.

Carmen - Hope your DP had a fab birthday    it's good that your body is getting a decent break before your next cycle  3rd time lucky for us so hopefully it will be for you too m'dear - I hope all the orange Dutch footie-ness is rubbing off for October!  

I hope I haven't missed anyone, must go now for my next doze before my first NCT class tonight - all quite exciting but as Mark is off on his brother's stag do I am going on my own - mind you I'm not known for being shy and retiring so I will probably be fine. Jen the class is in Surbiton so I'm sure it'll be the same one as you'll have if you go for NCT  

Tons of love & luck to all

Raggy, bbl & bbr


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

Raggy - sorry you are swollen and have high blood pressue - take it easy - i don't suppose having the builders in is helping the blood pressure?!!

Beetle - hope your 5 follies have behaved themselves and divided like champions?!!  Good luck with ET today.  

Pri - Great news injections have started - hope it's all going well - sending you lots of    and hope this time IUI works for you?

Jen - hope you had a great birthday yesterday.  

Lou - terrible news about your cousin   - life is so cruel sometimes - hope they doing ok?

Olivia - how did the baseline scan go - have you started injections yet?

Kate - hope your doing well and the peeping tom has gone?!!

Carmen - Hope all is well with you and DP had a super birthday - i really enjoyed being 30 it was 31, 32 & 33 that depressed me!!

As for me ET was due on Weds but the Bridge decided to leave my 6 little ones another night so i had ET yesterday! My first trip to the Bridge - by the time we arrived I was practically wetting myself so thought i would have a pee and stop half way through   - as i was peeing my DF was reading a sign on the door that said DO NOT PEE! so he was knocking on the door and telling me not to and I was shouting back that I had to, I was desperate - little did we know there was a man listening to our conversation at the top of the stairs - how embarrassing   !! Anyway quickly stopped peeing still desperate to carry on and apologised to the man for having to listen to our pee conversation.

Everyone was very nice at the Bridge although i did feel a bit rushed. My DF started off at the bottom of the bed and I said you better move as it won't be a particularly nice view from there   !! Poor thing I think he was a bit embarrassed by it all but was so good - sat and held my hand all the time. Got myself into the ET position - was told to relax (how can you possibly relax whilst in that position with a spotlight shining on you and a doctor having a good old butchers at your privates?!!) and 2 x 8 cell, grade 3 embies were put back (I panicked that grade 3 were not that good but the doctor assured us they were very good embies and she was really pleased with them  ). Watched it all on the screen and then got my photo which had a number of dots on it so not quite sure which ones are my embies ??  Anyway they assured my that it had all gone smoothly and wished me lots of luck.

Had our other 4 little ones frozen      and asked the nice lady to find a good spot in the freezer for them!! 

Got a cab home - the cab driver was a lunatic and nearly killed us by cutting up a lorry (thought the cab would be more relaxing than the tube - I was wrong) and then spent the rest of the day in bed watching back to back dvd's whilst DF looked after me.

So thats it now girls, I have officially joined the dreaded  and to be honest can't wait to get back to work next week - I would drive myself absolutely crazy at home - perhaps I will take some time off the second week before I do the test.

I pray the next 2 weeks goes quickly but I somehow know it's going to be the longest 2 weeks of my life and I am hoping that all you wonderful ladies are going to get me through it?!!

Sending you all lots of    &  

Louise xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Louise - Wow, what a day you had yesterday - Well its great news that ET went well - and sorry for being ignorant as I dont know much about IVF - but from you say the embies sound good !
The guy listening to your pee conversation made me   
Well I hope you are going to relax and enjoy the next few days of pampering !  Take it easy hun... and the very best of luck in the 2ww.. We'll be here with you... 

Raggy - Good to hear from you hun, and sorry about the blood pressure  - hope you are much better now..
The endo is a real pain hey ?  Is it true then that you dont feel it during pregnancy ?  Its so annoying as before ttc I was continuous on the pill and was only having periods 3 - 4 times a year, but since coming off the pill it has got worse again - Ive had three ops already... Just hope I dont have to go in again - they have said it might be worth looking at if the next tx doent work.. let's see..

Hello also to Jen, Kate, Lou, Olivia, Carmen and Beetle - hope you're all ok

Pri...xx


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi gals!

WOW its so lovely logging on and finding so many good luck messages and positive vibes! You are all great! You are definitely helping me through this!

ET went ok today - and have 2 lovely embies on board. As the man at the Bridge said - we're now in the game! Had a bit of a wobble yesterday when I found out that of my 5 eggs collected only 2 had fertilised properly and they couldnt be absolutely certain they would get to the right stage today. But the embies obviously loved the sunshine, felt your good luck vibes and decided to persevere so we're all happy!

Lou - your story made me laugh about peeing! Isnt it just horrific! The woman kept pressing down with the scanner thing and I thought I was going to have a nightmare accident! Then she kept making me laugh - that was equally bad!

Pri - was in the hospital monday - but at some ridiculous hour - 7.45am!! sorry to have missed you!

Kate - really excited to hear how your 20 week scan goes!

Jen - dying to hear how your first scan goes! And wonder if you have two!!?

And love to all of you others! Good luck with whatever stage you're all at. Lots of good luck and positive vibes!

And Lou - you and I can console each other during this agonising 2 ww!

Love me


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning all!  

Pri, I'm keeping it all crossed for you, third time lucky and all that, hopefully no need to move on to IVF.    

Raggy, how's the building work going? I hope if BBL and BBR decide to put in an appearance you're not stranded by the moat! As for when the worrying stops.... probably when they leave home?? In France we're going to a place just south of Dunquerke (can't spell!) and I can't remember what it's called, but it's a hotel with a gastronomique restaurant so I've heard, not been before... it's just an excuse to go away overnight and eat lots of yummy stuff. I'll be in the middle of stimming then, so will be avoiding alcohol. I wonder if I'll manage to avoid it that night.... probably not!!!   Hey ho.... Anyway, glad your doc's happier with you! Not long to go now....   

Louise I did have a laugh about your peeing incident at the Bridge, what a scream.....  I don't think I could stop mid-pee. I had a scan a few years ago and wasn't allowed to pee, and I know how horrible it feels... they were running really late and I honestly thought I was going to wet myself in the waiting room! Makes your eyes water doesn't it! You made me laugh about the ET bit too, yes how can you possibly relax in that position!!??!! Most undignified! Still, the things we put ourselves through!!! Good luck on your 2ww...!!! It's torture!! 

Beetle, must feel great to have those embies on board now! Wow two of you on your 2ww at the same time!! I'm not going to be able to cope with the stress of it all!!!   So glad they did as they were told and got good enough to put back! That's all part of the roller coaster I guess, every stage is a hurdle! Keeping it all crossed for you....   

Well poor Jen still has a knackered computer.....   and she asked me to let you all know how her 6 week scan went yesterday. She's thrilled to advise that she has one lovely strong heart beat and is over the moon! Well done Jen, let's hope you get back on line soon!    

Well I was in Tescos yesterday in my lunch hour and decided to look for a card and a present for my cousins little baby boy. Unfortunately, and I have no idea where it crept up from, I had to abandon that plan... I was looking at the cute little cuddly toys and had an urge to burst into full blubbing.....   it took me completely by surprise as I'd been feeling chilled and relaxed and in no way sad..... very very odd! I don't usually have wobbles like that! Sooo will have to try again today! 
The sniffing still seems a long way off! I just want to get started, but part of me is still terrified it's not going to work. I've got to be more positive. I'm usually a positive kind of person, will have to do the Zita West thing, and tell myself daily, it WILL work! I CAN do this!

Anyway, I've been rattling on for far too long.... hello to Kate, Carmen, Olivia and anybody else I may have missed.

LOL
Lou
xxx


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Hello Girls,

Baseline scan went well and finally started injections last night. Eating lots of brazil nuts and trying to drink lots of water.  Not too hard on a lovely afternoon like today. Would love to sit out in the garden with a glass of wine but have put DH and myself on the wagon.  Does anyone know of a good substitute?  

Louise and Beetle:  Good luck with the 2WW  .  Time seems to drag on and on and every grumble and twinge in the body feels like a sign.  Try and relax. Easier said than done. Fingers crossed and good vibes. 

Jen: Great news about the scan  .  

Kate: How did the 20 week scan go?

Pri: How are the injections going?  Not long until basting day.  I know what you mean about the endo pain.  I was on the pill since I was 17 because of terrible periods. When I came off to start trying for a baby, my periods came back with avengence.  It wasn't until I started with infertility investigations that i was diagnosed with endometriosis.  I was told by the doctor then that the best thing I could do was get pregnant.  I think it is meant to improve afterwards.  I have had 2 doctors tell me this and I feel like screaming I wish it was that easy or I would not be sitting opposite you . 

Raggy:  Hope the BP and swollen ankles are improving.

Lou:  The gastronomique weekend in france sounds a like a great way to relax. My thoughts go out to your cousin and baby.  

Have a lovely evening ladies

olivia


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Lou Demi - sorry you had a blub in Tesco's  - it always happens when you are in the most inconvenient place doesn't it - you can't sit down and have a good old sob in the toy department of Tesco's can you?!! I do hope you are feeling better soon - I will also be wishing 6 July comes round quickly as thats my testing day 

Olivia - great news about the scan - good luck with injections - hope you don't get too many bruises - enjoy your nuts!! 

Lots of love to everyone else hope your all doing OK -  

Quick embarrassing question  - have any of you suffered from constipation from the pessaries?!! I feel like i'm about to explode - can't be good for my 2 little embies on board - is there anything I can take to help it? (Sorry i'm sure none of you want hear about my constipation?!!)

Goodnight and speak soon.

Louise xx[br]Posted on: 24/06/06, 22:33Hi girls,

Managed to go to the loo this morning - thank god!! Had a bowl of fruit, oats & yogurt and that did the trick. . Still look like a pot bellied pig?!!

Sorry for having to ask you all - how embarrassing 

Hope you're all well?

Louise x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Louise... just a real quickie, try Fybogel.... that tends to do the trick....


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Morning all 

Jus checking in to say hi   Mark is still off enjoying the stag do but has phoned every day - good job too  

Building work is looking OK - I have no idea if it's on target or not but so long as I don't have to be involved in it I don't care  

Mum is arriving today for a few days - she's already said she'll clean all my floors and do the ironing - I do love my mummy! She's also coming with me to my growth scan and consultant appointment tomorrow as Mark is still away. It'll be good for her to be there and see the hospital in case she can be there when BBL & BBR arrive 

Louise & Beetle - I'm sending lots of ^stickyvibes^ hope you are bearing up OK and not doing too much  

Olivia - hope the stimming is going OK, it'll all be worth it when you get tha 

Lou - Awwwww honey  I have had wobbly moments at the most inappropriate times over the years. I know it'll be your time soon though and the new baby in your family will need support from all of you now it has no daddy  

Pri - certainly no endo pains since I've got the  which is fab - I've been through this for soooooo long now (reckon my endo started when I was 11) I am not looking forward to seeing if it comes back - I kept getting told the same as Olivia, the best thing to do is get  of course this just makes you want to scream and cry that if they'd diagnosed the endo when I was in my teens or even twenties I could have made different life decisions and it would have been easier to get pregnant, instead I got fobbed off by the dr every 3 or 6 months when I went for my pill repeat prescription "some women are just unlucky and hae painful periods" - in retrospect I wish I could have replied and some women have severe stage 4 endo which has an enormous impact on their lives. Anyway probably best not to get me started on that rant!   Mind you at least I am living proof that it can happen and hopefully will do for you honey  

Jen - hope you're back online soon, can't wait to hear how you and that little bean are doing  

Carmen - how did the birthday celebrations go? Just think hopefully next winter I will be able to do the skiing hols and you will be on doctors orders not to ski  

Love and luck to all

Raggy, BBL & BBR


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh help girls I am convinved I am having Period Pains - am I or am I just imagining it - will I make every little twinge into a period pain - I am going out of my mind - I can't bear it?!!

Louise xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Louise don't panic! I've heard all the girls say the same thing.... it's all down to your body changing, and as much as anything it's probably those nasty suppositories!! 
Hang in there hun!

Raggy good to hear from you.... glad you're still okay!

This is a real quickie tonight as DH has to have a turn, and I'm going for a nice long bath tonight....

So quickly, hi to everybody else, catch up soon. Sorry it's short and sweet!!

LOL
Lou
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning hunnies

Haven't you guys been busy ?  Sorry I wasnt around - believe it or not I am still waiting for broadband at home, the thought of using the internet on dial up is just so annoying  
I had quite a busy weekend too, had Dh's sister and brother over for the weekend, saturday night went out for drinks and then played monopoly til 5am !!!  Sunday we had a big screen and projector set up in my uncle's garden for the footie while he was cooking on the bar-b - It was great !!!

Beetle and Louise - So you are now officially on the   - Hope you are both taking it easy and using this time to be pampered by your partners !  It's great that you're both going thro this at the same time, will be good support for each other 

Raggy and Olivia - I went through the same thing as you guys with the docs.. Luckily tho I was diagnosed at 23, so a part of me always knew there may be a problem ttc.. So I came off the pill immediately after my honeymoon.. The annoying thing was when I was dagnosed I was told to go get pg - I hadnt met my DH then so it wouldnt have been easy - I was like, yeh I'll just go pick some random bloke off the streets shall i ??       
Raggy, Im glad you dont feel the pains, at least the docs are right about one thing.. and it does give us hope too..

Lou - Sorry you had a 'moment' in Tescos, just when we think we are coping really well, we go surprise ourselves.. It is normal honey.. Hope you're feeling much better and was able to go and get something for your cousin and her baby - hope they're both doing well...

Jen - Glad to hear the scan went well hun... Hope you'e doing good..

Kate - How are you hun ?  Have you had your scan ?

Anyway I went in for another scan yesterday, Day 8, showed that I had one follie at 17mm and two little ones which were under 10mm... lining was 9.8.. so was given the trigger (pregnyl) to take and ready for basting on Wed, unfortunately the only one person that can prepare the   is on annual leave (again) so will be taking trigger tonight and be basted on Thursday...  Hopefully will give the others a chance to grow.. Really wanted there to be more than one follie..
Its definitely come round quickly, just hope the 2ww goes by just as quick !!

Pri...xx


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone 
Phew had a bit of a catch up to do there ! This is moving along v. quickly so lots of news which is good.
Jen - hope you are putting your feet up and looking after that little one !  Did you get a scan picture ?  I just sat there staring at it for hours and still do sometimes !
Louise - don't panic I had really bad period type pains and nearly had to take some pain relief so really hard to tell with that ! lots of positive vibes coming your way.
Lou - really felt for you in Tesco's sometimes it all just gets to you !  Think it is impossible to hold it all in all the time !
Raggy - what a lovely mum you have...just what you need ! Sounds like you have the husband well trained as well, although he must hate being away from you three at the moment.
Pri - good luck with the trigger tonight and for Thursday let us know how you get on. One of my friends at work had hers today and is going for the ...hmm not sure how to word it but getting her hubbys part on Thursday.
Bettle - just can't wait to hear how you are feeling and getting on.  Day 6 tomorrow so half way there !!!  Was the ec similar to last time ?  
Olivia- hope you are coping with the old inj's - they always looked like the would hurt and yet you hardly feel a thing with them ! Plesant surprise I thought.
No real news from me really. Managed to sort out the peeping Tom. In the end it all got to me and called the police and they were just brilliant. Came around and took all the details and then marched around to his house and told him (and his wife !) that it stops from tonight or they will arrest him ! Not bad I thought.  Have scan on Monday and excited but still have this feeling of dread that scans bring me so trying to be positive.  
Right must fly as at work (anything for a distraction at the mo !)
Lol
Kate
x


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

Thanks so much for getting back to me re AF pains - I was having such a nightmare at work yesterday - it was my first day back and then i started having the cramps and then just felt it was all over!! Did do some more FF investigating last night and seems that AF pains are quite normal so fingers crossed it was the embies getting settled into their new home?! Have had a much better day today and not so much cramping so hopefully thats good - still pretty bloated - i look about 6 months pregnant - i'm sure someone at work is going to notice and ask - must where baggy top tomorrow. Good news is i'm halfway through this dreaded 2ww tomorrow!

Katie - thanks for the positive vibes - I'm sure they will make for an even better day tomorrow. Glad you sorted out the peeping tom (God wonder what his wife said when the police showed up?!!)  

Pri - well done on your follies - lots of   to the 2 little ones - i'm sure they will catch up before basting and if not all those lovely   will have one super duper follie to aim for - have everything crossed for you.

Lou Demi - Thanks for the all the advice it is much appreciated   - hope you haven't had any more awful Tesco moments? 

Olivia - hope the injections are going OK - I think i have overdosed on nuts - if I don't see another nut or piece of chicken again it will be too soon!!  

Raggy - hope the building is progressing - let your mum know my house is a tip if she fancies coming round - she sounds wonderful!!  

Beetle - hows the dreaded 2ww going? Let me know how you are getting on?  

Carmen & Jen - hope all is well with both of you?

Louise xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Katie and Louise -  for the good luck wishes

Louise - glad the cramping has calmed down - hope ur feeling much better    
Kate - Glad the peeping Tom got sorted out 
 for Monday hun...

Pri..xx


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Help girls I am having another awful day - feel like bawling my eyes out - cramping is back with a vengence - I am convinced AF is coming  - have all the symptoms and feel terrible. I know there is nothing any of you can do but your messages really help - please, please send me some positive vibes.

Bless you all.

Louise xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Louise - sorry you're feeling so down.. Stay positive hun - I know its easier said than done 
               
          

Pri..xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all!  

Louise..... sending you lots of positive vibes..... you're having a really hard time.... try and stay positive though..... is it AF pains or constipation!! Sorry tmi!! You have over a week to go, so would you get AF pains now? Thinking of you!! Not long till 6th! The second week is harder than the first so try and be strong and positive! Stay busy!!!!!        

Hi Pri, Sounds like you had a great weekend,bet you went back to work for a rest after that! 

Kate thank goodness you sorted out your peeping Tom! It can't be easy knowing he still lives there, but at least you know what to do if he does it again, so hopefully he's learnt his lesson!!  

Hi Raggy! Hope the building work's going okay! Sounds like your mum's a real gem! Not long now until  BBL and BBR put in an appearance..... bet you can't wait to get your body back to normal! 

Jen.... motherboard must still be giving you grief....... can't wait to hear about your little bean!  

Carmen, you busy watching the footie? Got your orange pants on?  

Olivia, how's your 2ww going? 

Beetle, hope you're doing okay?

Well I got over my Tescos wobble, and have not had any more wobblies since..... maybe that will come when the sniffing starts - week tomorrow and counting...... currently still trying to have one final effort of au naturel before the sniffing, you never know! Stranger things happen! Should be another hot one this weekend.... could be a bit of meat burning going on I think... if we're not careful! Things at work have gone mental, no idea why and was hoping for a bit of a relaxing time for the tx, but the way things are going, that ain't gonna happen! 

Hey ho! Anyway, hi to anybody I've missed.... Take care

LOL
Lou
x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hiya girls,

Grrrr am really mad at myself for loosing a big long post earler so apologies if this is a bit brief, I am trying to remember what I typed before but it may not have my normal nonsense quota  

Lou -  not long until the sniffing start snow - how exciting for you and DH

Pri - hope all went well today. I am sending tons of       I hope you are now taking it v easy and not hosting tons of people at any football parties   or rushing back to work 

Louise - awwww sweetie  I can tell you that each cycle I was convinced that AF was on it's way pains and all   of course I was resoundingly wrong on the last one but I clearly remember walking home from the station with tears streaming down my face trying to work out what my purpose in life ought to be so don't give up hope yet m'love. Aren't you in Hampton Hill? I'm only round the corner in Haampton Court so if ever you need a shoulder to cry on  someone to rant at   or just someone to eat cake with  you can just give me a call. I've been through this so I really understand how hard it is and will do anything I can to support you. I will IM you my number 

Kate - well done on sorting out the peeping Tom perv   I bet his wife was livid when she realised what he was up to    . Have you decided when to quit work yet - I can highly recommend it ASAP, then you can meet me for cake  and be on hand for twin sitting as practise    

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Not that I'm expecting sypathy but just to let you know my elepant feet are back so I'm at the hospital every week now to see the consultant and my mum (bless her) pointed out that I'm getting stretch marks on the bottom of my bump - I had no idea as I can't se that low down.

Ooooooooo DH is home early   - must dash

Raggy & bbl & bbr
xxx


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello All!
So much happening on round!  Dont need a tv to watch...its all happening here!
Pri - how did it go? Sending you good luck vibes
Jen - how are you feeling? Do you get morning sickness?
Kate- thanks for your message! EC was very different this time due to sophistication of new hospital! Nice new snack packs! But bit of a dodery old man as anaethetist!
Lou- feeling for you. This 2WW is AWFULLLLLLLLLLLLL! My boobs are so big its brilliant! But stomach so bloated like you I reckon they think I am preggers at work (oh I wish). Just think we are half way through.
Take care all. Thinking of you
me


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Have decided to stay at home today as was not doing very well at work!! Still getting cramps that are getting stronger and stronger and more frequent - I know i should stay positive and believe me i really am trying to but I can't believe that i would feel like this if i was pregnant - i just feel like i am going to have an almighty AF and the whole thing has just been prolonged as i have been having cramps since Monday - it's so cruel!! The delay may be due to the pessaries I guess - although i don't suppose AF should be here until next week.

Raggy - you are so lovely - made me cry (thats another thing just keep welling up all the time) - what an idiot!! I would love to come round for a cuppa - thats so kind of you. Sorry to hear about the elephant feet and stretch marks perhaps we can console each other?!!  

Beetle - I know what you mean about the boobs - mine are also still sore and tummy still feeling a bit bloated - although not quite so much now.  Hang on in there hun - only another week to go - sending you loads of    &   -  

Lou - thanks for all the positive vibes - glad to hear you haven't had anymore wobblies! All the best with the sniffing.  

Pri - Thanks for all the positive vibes - how did the basting go? Thinking of you and sending loads of    &  - have everything crossed for you -  

Olivia - hope all is well with you - how are you coping with the dreaded ?   & 

Lots of love to all you other guys.

Sorry for being such a wimp on this dreaded 2ww and thanks for all your support it really does mean so much.

Louise xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry its going to be a quick one, will catch up with you all a little later
Just to let you know basting went well - Katie did it this time, she was so gentle 
So am now officially on the 2ww - doesn't quite feel like it yet !! Im going to work from home until Tuesday so have a few days off !!

Louise - Hope you feel better soon hun - Sorry you're not to good      

Beetle - That's the best bit hey - Bigger (.)(.)'s - still waiting for mine - last time they went up a whole size after basting

Raggy - Sorry about ur  feet hun - hope its better soon...

Lou - Hope things calm down at work soon 

Hi also to Kate, Olivia, Jen and Carmen - Hope ur all well

Pri..xx


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone 
Am logging on quickly at work so not sure how much time I will get but anyway....
Louise - really feel for you but hope you are not in too much pain !  I think I was just a bit misery really and just lounged around trying to desperatly keep my mind active on other stuff. Anyway thinking of you and don't feel guilty about saying how you feel that's what this is all for !
Pri - Congrats on getting to the 2ww - loads of you together now which is just great !
Louise - sent you a PM but got the dates wrong and thought you had started sniffing !! Time is going slower than I thought - so enjoy your last weekend before it all starts happening at least it is lined up to be a good one.
Raggy - you always make me have a wee giggle - think it is the way you say things.  Was imagining the stretch marks and the belly and not being able to see them and you mum subtly trying to tell you ....although I have to say not bad at all for getting to this point and not getting any.
I went into another branch yesterday and one of the girls was eight wks preg with twins and was bigger than me ...so started to get paranoid about the babys growth rate so have "feasted" today !
Beetle - awww no can't cope with anyone doddery in the operation room as you are handing you life over - I need to look at them and know that it will all be just fine ! Still all done.  Hope you are feeling fine and taking care of yourself.
Jen - looking forward to your big catch up and very hard not knowing but never mind sure it is all going well for you.
Olivia - hope you are ok and I am drinking non-alcholic beer and making shandies with them ...very nice !
Oh just saw the time and must fly. I am off now for a bit as have parents back and we are off to France on Tues so if I can find somewhere to log in I will as can't miss all these testing dates rolling up.
Would also love to meet up with everyone again soon say in a couple of weeks as really have missed you guys since the last meet up !
BFN and good luck to you all     
Kate
xx


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

Pri - so pleased the basting well for you hun - so now you have started on this dreaded   - wishing you all the very best for a positive result   .

Katie - thanks for all the advice - don't know what i would do without FF.  

I am feeling much better this afternoon?!! Crazy I know - one minute the world has ended for me  and the next things are not so bad really . Spent the morning tidying the house like a mad woman (trying to keep busy) thank god it was such a mess - bless Ian he has been looking after me and the house for the last week but his idea of clean and mine are quite different!! Sister popped over for a cuppa which helped to perk me up a bit and keep me positive and then went for a nice massage and crashed out the garden which is probably why i am feeling much better - also not being at work definitely helps. Spoke to my boss who told me to take as much time as i needed off and to concentrate on the treatment and stay positive - bless him - everyone is being so lovely. Cramping is not so bad having a few little twinges here and there that feel exactly the same as AF pains but who knows eh - it's all out of my hands now i just have to pray that someone upstairs is looking out for me?!! 

Thanks for everything girls.

Raggy -will def be in touch about that cuppa.



Louise xx


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Everyone,  

I have had a hectic week. Managed to log in and catch up on the news but no time to post.

Louise-  Its good to hear that you are feeling a little better.   is horrible.  I felt crampy and bloated from ET.  I spent 2 weeks on FF trying to find out if this was OK.  The truth is that some people do have cramps and even spotting and go on to have  .  So we just have to keep our fingers and  toes crossed that the   is working.  The Cyclogest is probably the culprit 

Beetle-  Hope the 2WW is not driving you mad.  I've got EC on Wed so will be looking out for the doddery old man.  When I was in hospital for a laparoscopy, the anaesthetist was a friend of my boss!!  It was a bit embarassing to think a friend of a friend was in a room where ones dignity was on full display. I work in the NHS and always dreading that I will come across someone I know.  I don't think I know any doddery old men so I might be lucky if I do get him.

Raggy: Hope your feet are feeling better.  

Katie-  Going to friends for football and a BBQ so will stop off and pick up some alcohol free lager on the way.  Good idea.    DH is also off the booze in preperation for EC day, but I might let him have a real beer today.  He thought he was doing it to keep me company and hadn't realised that the healthy diet was to make sure his swimmers were fit.   

Jen- How are you doing?

Pri-   Good luck on the 2WW.  Hope you have time to take it easy and put your feet up.

I had a scan yesterday.  Katie had difficulty finding my left ovary and could only see 2 follicles, the right had 4.  I had more follicles last time but she said each cycle is different.  Still I feel that I want as many as possible for the best chance possible.  Did any one else feel bloated when stimming?  I don't know if it is the nuts and all the water I am drinking.  It could just be post holiday FAT.  DH says I had all these symptoms last time.  Back to QMRH on MOn for EC on Wed.  

Love to all 

olivia


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

Olivia - how exciting not long until EC now and 6 lovely follies so far so thats great news. I can't ever remember being not bloated through this whole process?!! I have also been on the nuts and water and they definitely don't help with the bloating but it's all for the good. Hope it's not making you uncomfortable? All the best for next week.  

Pri - how you getting on - hope you are feeling relaxed and enjoying the sunshine.  

Beetle - how's it going - hope this dreaded wait is not dragging too much for you and you are feeling well?  

Hi to all you other girls too - hope you are all enjoying the sunshine?  

I seem to be having another OK day today!! Got up to go to the loo last night and when i got back into bed had a really bad AF pain but only lasted a couple of minutes and then wore off. Woke up this morning feeling   again but then logged on to FF and had a message from another FF saying she also had AF pains right through her 2ww and is now 4 weeks pregnant   so felt more positive straight away and have had a nice day.  Me & DF went for a nice walk in Bushy Park and then came home and crashed in the garden but got a bit hot so thought I would log on quickly to say hello. Also out tonight with my cousin who is visiting from Oz - wish i could have a drink but i will just have to make my excuses as she doesn't know about the IVF. Looking forward to a night out will do me some good and take my mind off things.

I have worked out that day 14 is actually Weds not Thurs like I thought so official testing day is actually Weds 5 July but was thinking of testing on Monday if AF hasn't arrived (please don't let it   ) - DF thinks I should wait but he isn't going through this bloody torture   - do you think I should?

Lots of love &   to you all.

Louise xx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi everyone

Louise - No, no, no, no, no - do I need to send the pee stick police round?     . The way I see it is IF you tested early then you might be worried that all the trigger jab wasn't out your system (giving a false pos) or that your HCG levels weren't yet high enough (giving a false neg) so whatever the test says you'd need to test again on Wed to be sure so why go through even more worrying about a good or bad result. I shall be visiting all the chemists in Hampton and removing their stock of pee sticks unil Wed!!!!! Have fun with your cousin tonight - I found blaming non drinking on medication that it didn't gree with worked a treat  Prescription anti histamines are good for that this time of year if you can pretend to have developed hay fever.

Olivia - 6 follies is good, I only had 4 and look at me now  - Kate only had the one embie and look at her too  6 gives you a great chance and hopefully means you won' be at risk of hyper stimming as Carmen really suffered with that. I bet you are v excited about next week now. Here's a wee stimming dance for you (mainly elephants due to my yukky ankles) [fly]          [/fly]

Kate - yay  you have come over to the cake eating side at last  This is your chance to eat all the things you like totally guilt free honey, so make sure you have a brill gastronomique experience in French France - where abouts are you going? Have a fab holiday with your folks 

Pri - do you EVER relax   working from home until Tuesday  You are on your 2ww - take as long as you need to to chill out. I always found 'WFHing' as I call it v v useful especially if I needed to wait in for a delivery or someone coming to do work on the house  Always make sure you do a bit of emailing or calling pre 9 am and post 5pm though 

Beetle - How are you feeling - did you ever see my post about my 2nd EC and the dodery anaethetist, it was soooooo embarassing    I was sedated but apparently it's quite common for people to feel a bit amorous when they come round from sedation and the bloke was bringing me back round and I was telling him he was clearly v v clever  and quite attractive for his age  but I'm afraid I only have eyes for ginger men  (my DH is ginger) - the nurses thought this was the funniest thing they'd EVER heard and reminded me of it all as I couldn't remember, DH had heard it all too. WOrst of all when I went in for 3rd cycle EC I was soo worried and embarrased about it that it was on my mind and apparently I told him all about it again   So glad it worked this time so I don't have to go through that again 

Hope everyone else is OK

Love to all

Raggy  

p.s. forgot to tell you as we have no builders around at the weekend I have gt DH to set up a little paddling pool in the garden and I am loving sitting in it reading my book.


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow girls it's back! I can't believe it was gone so long! So much has been going on! 

I know Raggy would want to tell you this herself, but she's still in hospital...... she had her twins last Monday. Isla & Tom, and I'm told they are beautiful. Raggy's been a bit in the wars,lost 6 pints of blood, so recovering slowly. can't wait for a cuddle!

Just a quickie to say my sniffing and stimming went well, got 6 follies and had ec today and got 6 eggs.... yey!!!!! I tell you what though that sedative drug is just FANTASTIC! I was floating on clouds! Just the stress of waiting for that call. DH's swimmers were swimming and so hopefully something is happening as we speak!

I can't believe FF has been gone so long, and obviously they lost a lot of data in the back up, but so glad it's back for my 2ww (if I get that far!)

So how is everybody else? We really must arrange a meet. I think we were on the verge of it before it went off-line, what does everybody reckon?

LOL
Lou
xxx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Glad everything is online again and just in time for Lou's 2ww.               
A dance for your embies - do you know how many yet? Good luck on the 2ww. Are you going back to work on the 2nd week?

How's eveyone else doing?
Pri - when  do you start the whole sniffing process?

I'm going for my nuchal scan on Thurs. Can't wait to see pixie-bean and to be told that everything is alright. Does the paranoia ever end?

Hope everyone is doing well and finds their way back to FF!
Love
Jen x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi 

How wonderful to be back and to come back to Raggy's wonderful news 

A huge CONGRATS to you honey !!!  Hope you are feeling much better

Lou - 6 eggs - thast great news babe - Hope DH's swimmers are doing their thing   - When will ET be ?  How exciting and check me out with the IVF abbreviations - see Im getting there

Jen - Scan on Thursday - How exciting hun - Let us know how you get on, at least it will put your mind at ease once you've seen the little one 
Sniffing process should start end of August for me.. I may be having the injection on Day 21 instead of the sniffing due to my sinuses - Have been told that it has the same effect - does anyone know more about this ?

Hope everyone else is doing good


Pri..xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls, just a quickie tonight! My 6 eggs turned out to be 5... one was an imposter.... not sure what was meant by that, but they will tell me more tomorrow no doubt..... got 3 happy embies, and 2 being put back tomorrow at 11.15.... soooo excited.... not looking forward to the 2ww.

Pri, not sure about the sinus thing I'm afraid, sure they know what they;re doing, well end of August will come round pretty quickly!!!! Sending you positive vibes hun!

Jen, love your ticker! and thanks for the fertility dance yesterday, who cares if you were getting funny looks at work!!!

Raggy, not sure when you'll be able to log on, expect you've got your plate full at the mo..... look forward to an update though!!!

Hi to everybody else!!

LOL
Lou


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Lou - I'm intrigued by this 'impostor' of yours. Sounds intriguing, let us know what they meant by that. You must be so excited. I'll be thinking of you at 11.15 with your full bladder! Enjoy the experience.  

Pri - Sorry, don't know anything about injections but to be honest they could probably be more precise as you know exactly the quantity of drugs you're getting. Not long to go. I must admit that I always felt much better on IVF than iui - I felt like I was more in control for some reason.

Now that FF is up and running, think we should organise that get-together. What does everyone think?

Lol Jen x


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone
So good to be able to catch up - felt like it was off line for a very long time !
Brilliant news about Raggy- CONGRATUALTIONS   - just love the names and really looking forward to meeting these two little babies !!  6 pints of blood though oh my godness she has got to feel pretty awful after losing all that .......
Lou - I am thinking about you at the moment as not long now and those two embies will be on board and you will have the photo of them being transferred.
So pleased that this cycle is going so well for you.  
Jen - not long till your Thursday scan and no doubt you will have mixed feelings as you are right the worrying never ends from one stage to the next but hope you are managing to relax ! 12 week piccies are really neat though (were better than my 20 week photo's). 
Pri - great to hear you are starting at the end of this month so not long now. Not sure about your process though and sinuses sorry but maybe post it on the message board once you get a bit more info ??
As for me - everything is fine and still counting weeks that seem like very long weeks.  Would really love to meet up for a good old chat and pretty free over the next few weeks.....
Must fly as at work but could not resist logging on !
Lots of love
Kate
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

morning all

lou - Thinking of you now hun - hope all is going well

Kate and Jen - meeting up sounds great - the only thing is at the moment the only day I have free is tomorrow.. 
im in leicester for a wedding at the weekend then have my MIL coming to stay for 1 wk.. then off to Singapore and Hong Kong fo rtwo wks from work.. By the time I get back it will be at the end of August ?
If it can wait til then I would love to be there ?

Pri..xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi All

Well the 'Imposter' was apparantly an egg that was duff! I went back today (bladder way too full and had to half empty it before hand otherwise I really think I'd have wet myself! I was told I had 3 above average embies (yay! DH saying why would they be anything else?!!) and they put 2 back. Very exciting (oh and we have one frostie!). All very very exciting, I think the funniest thing is that we have a scan picture!!! I have to keep reminding myself which bit I'm meant to be looking at! So, still a bit paranoid it's going to fall out... I'm a sensible girl and know it can't...... but it's just paranoia from here on. Jen no it doesn't stop I don't think! 

Jen, I can't believe it's your nuchal scan tomorrow already... wow! I'll be logging on tomorrow to see how it's gone.... Are you getting any bump yet, or any signs?

Hi Pri! You busy girl!! OMG Hong Kong and Singapore with work, that's a real hardship. I think tomorrow I'm gonna have to decline I'm afraid, as I'm just waiting for those embies to bed in and don't want to get too carried away. Are you sure you can't sneak out one night while your MIL is there, she is there for a week... you may want to escape..... Think it over!

Kate, great to hear from you! 

Hi again to everybody else, are you still out there, Olivia, Louju and Beetle? How are you doing? Carmen, hope you're still out there too!

Must go and put my feet up I think!!

LOL
Lou
xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lou - That is excellent news - well done to the embies !!   
You definitely deserve to put your feet up now and should do nothing else..
I would love to get out for an eveing next week but its the first time she's coming to stay - in fact it will be the first time I would have ever spent that much time with her and with being at work too I dont want to take the mick..
Sorry babes - but like I said as soon as i get back

Maybe if Raggy dont mind we can go round to see her and the babies - would give her a few weeks to settle in too ?  Dont know if it will be too soon for her - just a thought - I had a text from her to say she is home now with the little ones..

Pri..xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Ah that's a shame Pri, never mind, hopefully end of August will come round quickly for us all. What date are you actually back? Perhaps we could put something in stone now, give us something to look forward to, be a shame for you to miss out again.

Great to hear Raggy's home now. Would love to pop round and see them all, will let her settle in first, and recover from the shock! Raggy, don't think you will have had a moment to log on yet, but if and when you do, let us know when we can descend on you!

Well I'm getting quite bored already, and feel quite bloated from those horrible cyclogest. My (.)(.) are extremely sore, ever since the pregnyl injection last week, so I think if I try to analyze how my body feels and whether it's signs of pg, I won't get very far! 

Jen, everything crossed for you today...... let us know how you get on....

Hi to everybody else!

LOL
Lou
xxx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Pri - What a good DIL you are! I'm sure August will just fly by for all of us and as you say, perhaps Raggy will be up to visitors then. Can't wait to see the bubs.

Lou- Hang in there. I know what you mean about the boredom. I was really pleased to go back to work in the 2nd week of the 2ww - helped passed the time. I know my mind was all over the place at work and when I look back at some of the notes I was writing, I have to wonder if I was one hundred percent there at all! Just remember, you're almost half way through now. Cyclogest are disgusting things aren't they - make you bloated and the way you have to insert them- euwgggh! Are you still on the nuts? Or just going nuts?

Well, I had a fight with Kingston hospital yesterday as I received another appointment card in the mail yesterday saying my scan was on Friday and midwife appointment was on 31st August ( originally it was meant to be next week). To cut a long story short, turns out they registered me twice on the system and decided to give my alter ego an appointment! I was so relieved as there's no ways I could have rearranged work and DH has an interview planned for Friday morning.

Scan was amazing. DH was convinced we were suddenly going to find 2, as he feels I'm growing at twice th rate of everyone else, but there was only one and it was lying on its stomach! My risk of downs also went down to 1:2633 which I feels is good odds. This whole journey feels like it has been all about statistics. Does anyone else feel that way. We feel like we're playing the lottery daily. I'm still feeling well and bump is growing ( not sure it's not a chocolate bump as opposed to baby bump!)

Hope everyone else is well.

Lol
Jen x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Hoerahh Raggie had her little babies !!     Pity that she had such a hard time  

Jen_74 most be great to have a scan! You could have just gone to your alter ego appointment as well it would mean twice the scans  

Lou - good luck on your 2ww I can only say they are the hardest ... I will keep my fingers crossed for you!! I was really fed up with myself trying to analyse everthing I felt and then looking it up on FF finding out that everything can go either positive or negative aaaghhh  


hi to everyone else!!


Take care,

Carmen
x


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Heh gals!
Good to hear alls going well with everyone. HUGE HUGE HUGE congrats to Raggy. Gives me faith on the whole IVF thing and QMs!!!!! And glad to hear scans ok for Jen and Kates getting along fine too. So pleased!

Lou - hang on in there hun!!! My trick to the 2 WW was to get out the series of Desparate Housewives and what a vid a night! Helps take your mind off things!! And get your DH to spoil you as you dont want to over exert!!!

We're having a long break now after our second unsuccessful cycle...but the upside is that there are clearly lots of positive stories out there, and we are enjoying the summer doing all the things you couldnt possibly do if pregnant so make us feel positive!! Bit worried I am turning into a wino - too many glasses of rose on a summer evening! But heh...! Back at QM for a follow up in Sept and aiming for Nov to go again once we have saved up some cash....

Take it easy gals...and speak soon

Love me


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hello!!  

Jen, I'm delighted your scan went well yesterday... I did keep thinking about you but didn't get a chance to log on until late in the evening! great news though! It must make it all feel a bit more real now! Sounds like Kingston have got their wires crossed! Fancy logging you twice! Oh well I suppose it's better than not at all!!! I look forward to seeing that growing bump! Yes I totally agree with you about the statistics.... and I try to ignore them. I did ask them what the statistics of success were from ET, and of course there are so many variables in it, it just does your head in. I really don't want to think about it!!

Good to hear from you Carmen. Hope you're still enjoying your break and doing all the things you couldn't if you were pg, like Beetle!  

Beetle, glad you're enjoying relaxing... we've got some DVDs of the latest 24 series which we started, but I'm wondering if it's going to be all too stressful to watch! Don't want to get overstimulated!!!! In a way, I'm looking forward to going back to work to keep occupied on Monday, but like Jen says, her head was all over the place, I don't know how I'm going to cope with it! My test date is a Wednesday and I'm already wondering what I'm going to do if it's a BFN... or even a BFP.... no I mustn't even THINK it will be a BFN........

DH is being a real angel though bless him.... he keeps patting my belly and grinning! Just really want to make him a dad, he deserves it! 

Anyway, must go, hey I thought the sun was meant to come out today and look at it! What's going on, global warming??! I don't think so! 

Bye for now

Love
Lou
xxx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome Hatster

Not sure I can really help about the stats as they are included in the Bridge centre stats. For IVF at Queen Mary's, you have EC at Queen Mary's but ET is at the Bridge centre. The NHS wait is 2 years but you can go almost immediately if you go privately. I found it to be one of the cheapest. The nursing staff are very friendly and you fel that they really care about what happens to you ( from my experience). I've generally had a positive experience overall and they are quite flexible with timings of scans - I used to go for my scans at 7.30am and didn't have to miss any work. 
I have also been very fortunate to get a firtst time BFP which probably also helps the overall impression.

One thing which I couldn't have done without is all the support from the wonderful girls on this site - especially the QM girls. They're the best.

Good luck in your quest and hope you get a BFP soon whichever clinic you go for.

Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Hatster and welcome to the QM thread. I went privately at QM as didn't think waiting 2 years was an option (I'm 3. The staff are great and I've had a good experience there. (Currently on 2ww!)
QM is a transport IVF site, they do everything there except the actual embryology, which is done at the Bridge, so after egg collection your other half goes with you eggs in an incubator and does his thing at the Bridge and then you go to the Bridge to have it all put back.

And I agree with Jen, there is a lot of wonderful support on here from other girls at QM, and some great success stories too.

Hello everybody else! 2ww is really dragging already..... almost looking forward to going back to work tomorrow (almost...!!) and I don't know what to do with my boobs! I went for a massage yesterday morning which was great - the beautician knows all about the tx, so didn't do anything dodgy! When she said lie down on your front, I wished I could have put my boobs somewhere else for the time being.... you know the litle hole that you put your face down, could have done with a couple for my bits!!  

Anyway, hope everybody else is well..... off to relax in the back garden!!

LOL
Lou


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Just a quick one tonight to catch up and of course make sure that Lou is hanging on in there !!  Must have helped going back to work to keep your mind slightly distracted ! 
Hope those positive thoughts are still going strong.  Your DH is very good to you !
Mine is away on some massive walk at the moment and not back for 6 days so using the time to be ....lazy and watch the channels I want to watch !
Jen - had to laugh at your post as I think/felt like I was massive at the start and then it seemed to even it's self out again so would not worry too much !!  I am being v.bad with sweet stuff  at the mo and find myself eating dinner just so I can have desert !!
Oh well will no doubt pay for it later but who cares ..... !  
Good to hear from you Carmen and hope all is well with you.
Bettle - great to get an update was wondering what you were up to and pleased to hear you are having a breather for a bit and then having another go.
Hi Hatster - hope things get moving for you at QM. I was the same as Lou and just could not afford to wait two years as was worried about the level of my fertility dropping away each year and making it harder for me (I am 37 now) and once I made the move to go private with them everything went smoothly. I did find their prices cheaper than elsewhere and we were going to do one more cycle with QM and then go to ARGC if that did not work ...but like Jen was very very lucky on the first go so good luck and keep us all posted on how you get on.
Raggy - have been wondering how you days have been with the little twins and how you are feeling right now !  
Right must fly and get my fake tan on before love island !...oh and BB and whatever other rubbish I can find hee hee 
Lol
Kate
x

Well not much news from


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Just a quick one as ready to go home and start cooking for DH and MIL

Jen - Excellent news on the scan - what an experience taht must have been

Katie - What are we going to do without BB - Yes Ive been hooekd on it too - so sad   

Lou - Hope 2ww doesnt drag too much hun - but its good that u got some rest - hoep work helps to take your mind off things a little and doesnt stress u too much either

Hatster - Welcome to the thread - I will definitely agree with the others - the nurses and docs are very friendly there and always helpful - It is a nice clinic

Beetle - hey glad ur enjoying the sun and wine - make the most of it hun - 

Well Im still waiting for AF to arrive - should have been here today - when it does I can book in for my prsotap injection on Day 21...

Pri...xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hello! The mad woman here!!!

Back to work yesterday and straight into a training course, which was great because it kept me out of mischief. Day 6 today and I'm really starting to wonder how I'm going to keep sane until a week tomorrow. I told myself I wasn't going to use the evil pee sticks until The Day, but I'm finding myself leaning towards the opinion of 'oh well it won't hurt'..... One minute I'm excited the next I'm petrified... the drugs and everything else pale into insignificance! Trying to keep occupied is difficult as I can't concentrate. I went swimming today in my lunch hour, nothing strenuous, but all the time I was in there, I kept thinking of the Zita West book I read and she states you shouldn't swim in your 2ww...... goodness only knows why!! I even asked them at the Bridge what they thought and they couldn't see a reason why, other than you might pick up an infection...... unlikely though..... so having enjoyed my swim I then had pangs of paranoia! My boobs are still sore, but no other symptoms, and they were sore before I even had the ET!

Anyway, enough of me I'm rambling and boring myself!!

Pri, in one way I hope your AF really doesn't arrive..... but if it's going to then I hope it gets on with it so you can book in your injection! How does that work? Is it just that you inject instead of sniff? (Sniffing also starts day 21) Bet you can't wait to get started!

Kate, sure it's a baby in there or is it just pudding!?

Hatster, heard any more from QM yet about your appointment?

Jen, those brazil nuts are really boring me now. I ran out of the nice chocolate coated ones, oddly enough they were the ones that held more appeal for me, so got eaten first...!

Hope everything's okay with everybody else. Must dash!

LOL
Lou[br]: 8/08/06, 19:09Paranoid me again...... The Bridge told me to test on 16th, which is 14 days after my ET. I've just been looking around on the 2ww page, and some people seem to have been given test dates less than 14 days after ET....


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Lou -     That sounds very hippocritical coming from me as I tested 2 days before I was told to. I was like you and discovered people were testing 14 days after EC. To be honest, it made more sense to me to test 14 days after EC because that is effectively like ovulation and would be when you would test normally. In hind sight though, probably wasn't the best idea as the line was so faint that it looked like a shadow and I had to wonder whether it was just a remnant of the HCG in my system from the pregnyl. This all sends you dilly.  If you can stand it, try to wait until 14 days post ET as it will be a more conclusive result. Make sure you organise something great for this weekend as otherwise the weekends seem to drag and you'll stayed glued to FF forever! Remember to keep your brazil nuts close to you too  .

Pri - Not too much longer now. As Lou says, not sure I want to do a AF dance for you as perhaps you've been one of those stories where people decide to take the next step and end up falling naturally. 

Hatster- Hope you can sort the cyst out quickly. Sounds like you've been fortunate with funding. Where do you live? I was with QM for 1 year before I was even put on the IVF list and therefore decided to go privately. Funny how it seems like such a fortune at the time but we've paid it off and forgotten about the cost already! Good luck for Friday.

Kate - You make me laugh - I think that I've used this pregnancy as an excuse to eat more chocolate ( not that you ever need an excuse). I don't really think that my bump is baby at all - not yet anyway. I've decided not to tell colleagues at work and just wait until they say anything. I think they all think that I'm becoming very fat!!

I'm looking forward to my first midwife appointment tomorrow - at 11am. Still debating whether to go to work beforehand. ( I normally start at 8am)


I week to go Lou!!!!! Hang in there.

Love Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hello!

Hatster, I hope they can sort out your cyst quickly before your appointment! Must be quite stressful wondering how it will all fit in together! You're lucky getting such a quick appointment I think it must depend on the PCT. The lady in the bed next to me after EC had waited 2 years and I think she lived in Esher or somewhere that way. My PCT paid for 2 cycles of drugs, which saves a good chunk of it anyway, so quite lucky there. 

Jen, good to hear from you. Good luck with the midwife appointment tomorrow (is this you or your alter ego?!) I'm going to try and be good and step away from the evil pee sticks. It's driving me absolutely mad. I think I'm going to have to lock myself away from the evil pee sticks I've already bought. I foresee both of us standing in the kitchen at 4am with the sticks like I did last time when I had my natural pg. We couldn't wait until the morning! I think I can see myself testing on Tuesday night.....not sure I'd want to go to work if it's a horrible result! Today I had a bit of cramp and I've had a couple of stabbing pains where my ovaries are.... should I worry? I feel seriously fat.... everything is going pear shaped as I'm normally a gym fan and haven't been properly for weeks (getting withdrawal symptoms!) I'm rambling again! I'm definitely into the white knickers stage if you know what I mean girls! Work is distracting me only mildly and my mind is left to roam free at lunchtime. I had to do some retail therapy today... I went in search of chocolate coated brazil nuts, but no joy! Might have to do that again tomorrow.

Hello to everybody else out there........ sorry for rattling on... but as you can probably tell i'm going stir crazy here! Next Wednesday seems such a long way off. Oh, a nice nurse at QM gave me some surgical gloves for that lovely cyclogest moment, and I run out of those tomorrow,so I've got a real treat to look forward to.... back to getting the black and decker to my finger nails again!!

Right I'm off now before it gets worse!!!!!!!! These are the ramblings of a complete madwoman!    

ARGH!
Lou
xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

hi guys

Another quick one Im afraid

Jen - How did your appt go ?

Lou - you mad one - how u coping or are you still coping      Come on you're over half way there          

Hatser - Thast great news taht you have a better idea of when you will start

Hope everyone else is OK

Btw AF arrived yesterday - so called the clinic and tx starts on 31st August  
Im travelling to Singapore and Hong Kong for work on Sunday so will be in touch again as soon as I can from there

Pri...xx

PS  Did anyone hear about the woman who died during IVF tx - EC ??  Sorry to scare anyone but it definitely threw me back


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Just a real quickie too.... bit crampy today and slight brown spotting (sorry tmi). Trying hardest to convince myself it's an implant bleed but not easy....  
Can't bring myself to tell DH yet.
Just got a big home made lasagne in the oven and we're going to have a nice quiet evening... wish I could pop that bottle of red.


Pri no I didn't hear about the woman who died in EC... how awful.... I suppose the chances of these things happening are pretty remote, like that woman who died of OHD following EC a couple of years ago. Don't let it worry you.... I thought the EC was the best bit (!!) look forward to that big glass of wine! Have a great time in HKG and SIN, hope you get a chance to play and not just work, Singapore is really great.

Hi to everybody else, positive vibes please...!!

LOL
Lou


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Lou - Sticky vibes to your embies. I am also hoping and praying it's implantation spotting. How's the spotting today? This game isn't much fun is it? I'm still remaining very positive - plenty of stories of implantation bleeding. Hope you've got something planned for the weekend to keep your mind off events - otherwise go and see a movie or something even if just to pass time. Only 3/4 days until testing.
Stay positive!
Lots of love
Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Jen thanks for the sticky vibes. This morning was still brown discharge.... and I've just been to the loo (sorry for tmi) and it's looking more than that now, looks quite reddish. I'm not holding out much hope. I just don't understand, my cycles had extended themselves to normal 28 day cycles with next to no spotting, and now I've started spotting about 9 days after ET. It's as if my body's just rejecting what's in there. I'm clinging on to the vague hope that perhaps maybe I've lost one of the embies but the other one is hanging on in there. How desperate is that?!     It's even too early to take a test. I never get to take a test. Waste of money!


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Lou just hang in there honey. I hope it is still okay! Here is some good vibes for you;

             
             
             
             
             
             
             

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lou - Let's hope it is implantation honey
As Carmen said hang in there babe

                      
Sending u lots of bubbles for luck

            

Pri...xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning girls. Well the brown spotting turned into full AF in all her glory. All day yesterday I did my best to ignore it and pretend it was something else, but in the end I had to give in. It's hit me today and I feel horrible and can't stop crying. DH is also devastated but doing his best to be supportive bless him. 
I just don't understand why it was all going so well to go so badly wrong. I didn't get anywhere near the test date. What is it about my body that wants to reject the embies so damn quickly after ET (day 9 if that's when the spotting started). I know I've got immune issues although I don't even know what to believe about those now.... and because of that I was taking all the steroids which should have helped. Just don't know what to do now, on the one hand I'm keen to give it another go, and on the other, I just think it will end up exactly the same again.
Sorry for the me post but I'm feeling very sorry for myself at the moment.


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Lou- I'm so sorry to hear your news. Hopefully you and DH can comfort each other during this difficult time. I just know your dream will come true someday soon. Maybe you should use this opportunity to use your tickets to HK from work and have a mindblowing adults only holiday and escape reality for a while!

Lots of love to you both
Jen x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Lou,

I am so sorry the hear this! I know what it is to get a negative result and only time can make it easier. 
I am not too sure anymore about what is good and what isn't. I think most of all it is being lucky to get a bfp and not so much what you do.

Take care honey sending you all the best for you and your DH

    
    
    
    

Carmen
x


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh my god - thank god FF is back up and running  !!! I thought it would never come back. But really sad to hear you news Lou   - it is just so unfair hun I wish I could say something to make you feel better i just hope you can try again real soon? Loads of   for you and DH.

Raggy - bloody marvelous news - you must be over the moon - hopefully we can all come and see you and the twins soon for big hugs?     

Beetle - sounds as though you have been having a pretty good summer - enjoy it while you can November will come round before you know it and all that vino will have to stop!! 

Pri - hope Singapore and Hong Kong goes well - sounds like a fab job you have and great news that tx starts on 31 Aug - exciting stuff.

Jen & Kate - so pleased the pregnancies are going well - you give us all so much hope.

Hi to Carmen and welcome to Hatster - so pleased you have joined the QM thread - everyone here is so wonderful and they really help you through all the ups and downs of IVF.

DF and I have just come back from a week in Greece which was wonderful - just what we needed after the    in July. Off to QM tomorrow at 07.30 for scan to see if all is well to put 2 x    back - hopefully if all goes to plan they should be put in next week!! No drugs - just pop them in and then the dreaded 2ww.

Have to keep this short girls as trying to sort myself out for my early start tomorrow and first day back at work  . So pleased to catch up with you all again. I am definitely up for meeting up soon.

Loads of love and   to you all.

Louise xx


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Auugghh how annoying just did a reply and lost it so will type up a brief one now.
Lou - hope you are feeling a little better.  I really admire your attitude as you must have been devastated but you still always had a level of positiveness in your text messages .....just think you are brilliant the way you pick yourself up.  You deserve a fantastic holiday away and hope your lovely DH is giving you big hugs !!
Louise - hope the appt at QM went well for you yesterday and how lovely to have two little frosties waiting for you and hope you are able to get it all sorted for next week.
Jen - looking forward to hearing how you are getting on now and hope you are starting to relax a little more and start enjoying your pregnancy !!
Carmen - hope you are having a lovely summer and spoiling yourself.
Raggy - wondering how you are getting on with the little family.....
Pri - gee can't keep up with your travels and hope you haven't been in any huge airport queues !
No real news from me ..have been pretty lazy really and have just attacked my second pudding that DH just got me ...he didn't see me eat the first one hee hee ...although not so funny when I will be trying to lose the wait later !!!
Relly addicted to BB and love island so not getting to bed till late . Strange as I used to hate these types of programmes .
Must fly and lots of love to everyone
Kate
xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all
Well officially it's testing day tomorrow! AFhas been and gone already so don't think much point in trying! Got DH to ring QM yesterday and let them know,bless him, but couldn't bring myself to do it myself. They didn't call back, so might have a go at ringing them tomorrow. Feeling a bit more positive.... I went through all the usual feelings of OMG was it someting I did, wish I hadn't gone swimming, wish I hadn't done this or that...... got to stop beating myself up about it and move on.

We're concentrating on going on hols  a week on Sun to Spain (most difficult decision of the day.... beach or pool and does that come with beer?) 

Then we're planning a break to Capetown in October.... won some tickets through work (initially to Hong Kong but couldn't go) and so swapped them to SA. Can't wait. It's given us something else to think about at least! We are also concentrating on what and when to 'do' the frostie we have left! and if that doesn't work.

Anyway enough of me! Kate good to hear from you..... what is it about hormones that gets you into rubbish like BB and Love Island!? Made me laugh when you mentioned the second pudding... getting a bit furtive now...!! 

Louise I hope your 2 x frosties are safely on board..... how are you feeling? I think that's our next move.....glad you had a great time in Greece....

Thanks to everybody for your messages of support, it does mean a lot to me and it's just great to have other people out there who have gone through the same thing.

Must go as it's late...

LOL
Lou


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Back at last although finding time to log in is v difficult so I may not be too regular at the chatting.

Lou            so upset at your result, it's just the most horrid feeling ever isn't it, there seems to be no rhyme or reason around it  - please don't beat yourself up concentrate on that holiday  I didn't have cyclogest n my BFP cycle as I'd had an early bleed on the 2nd BFN the Bridge centre prescribed Gestone injections instead - QMs didn't agree with them but if they work............ it might be worth asking when you're 'doing' the frostie anyhow.

I am knackered beyond all belief but it's worth every moment of all the cycles of treatment the month in hospital and all the emotion and worry of IVF. Isla and Tom were born on 24th July by c section due to the pre eclampsia they were 4lb 12 and 6lb 2, I hd some severe problems getting the placentas out and lost 6 pints of blood - not recommended! The following day I got an infection and got a bit poorly, after 3 days Tom was weighed and his birth weight on his notes was wrong and they said he'd lost 25% of his birth weight so had to go into neo natal and be tube fed which was awful and left me a puddle of tears for 5 days - it was only when we got home and saw the photos of him on the scales when born that we realised the weight was wrong on the hospital notes. ANYWAY, got home coped OK decided to go to Belfast as Mark's 98 year old granny wouldn't get seeing them otherwise - journey in the car was fine, was good to see everyone (even the out laws!) although I did get annoyed with them pasiing the children round everyone and nursing them to sleep - I have explained I can't do this when I'm on my own but they just think I'm a mean stroppy *****! Got home and the never endng building work seems to look even further away from finishing and the whole house is now approx 6 inches deep in dust. On Wed morning at 3 am I was trying to feed Isla (Tom is on bottles following his neo natal stay - no interest in boobs now) and she wouldn't feed and I realised that she was struggling to get any breath into her and wheezing badly so via NHS direct and the on call dr ended up back at Kingston hospital - apprently it's 'just' a respirtary tract infection but she's so tiny she can't clear her mucus and the dust wasn't helping so we're staying at mum's in London at the mo - hopefully they'll be finished very soon.....

Anyway - keep with it girls it's worth it, it took us years to get here but I'm sooo glad we didn't give up.

Love to all

Raggy, BBL (Isla) & BBR (Tom)


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Raggy - Great to hear from you. I can imagine that life is incredibly hectic at the moment. Sounds like you're coping incredibly well - all things considered. I cannot believe you drove to Belfast!    You're amazing! Think that staying at your mum is probably best all round. The building work could actually be a God-send as at least you can have an extra pair of hands to help out. I'm sure you' prefer to be in your own house but take advantage of all you can get at the moment. Give a cuddle to Isla and Tom for me - can't wait to meet them once everything has settled down a bit.

Lou- not long until Spain and then jet-setting to Cape Town. I've been having very vivid dreams recently of me sitting under the oak tree at Boschendal, Stellenbosch and wine-tasting. I'm so jealous. I think we're planning a trip next December and will leave the baby with my mom in Jo'burg for a couple of days. At least that's the plan at the moment. Who knows how I'll feel then.

Louise - are you on the 2ww? Dying to hear an update on all your news. How did    cope with the thawing? How're you coping with the 2ww?

Kate - Hope your ankle is better! And that you're still enjoying all the puddings - even if you may add chilli to them!

Hi to Beetle, Carmen, Hatster and Pri.

As for me - things going well - felt definite baby movement on Friday. Very exciting!

Think we're due a meet up for a drink or something - perhaps once Lou gets back from Spain in beginning of September. What does everyone think?

Keep your dreams alive
Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls

Raggy, great to hear from you at last! Can't imagine why you've been too busy to post!!!!!! It's good to catch up with you though.... Sounds like you've really been through it with the twins... not to mention the building work.... yikes! I remember you saying something about the gestone injections. Was there a reason the Bridge recommended them to you? I've heard that kind of thing before, and wondered if it's worth me speaking to QM about it... after all this time we will be paying for the drugs so hopefully it will make no difference to them..... Anyway I hope to be in the same knackered state as you one day so I will persevere!!!!!!

Jen I can't wait for Capetown to come round, I'm trying to see about lunch at Le Petit Ferme at the very least, it looks so fantastic. We could still do with a couple of extra days there, but we'll have to see what we can cram in. We got a guide book, so will be getting some ideas of what else we have time for. Can't wait! Wow and you felt the baby on Friday.....must feel amazing!

Kate, bump  coming along nicely!!

Carmen thanks for your pm, it was really lovely to hear from you. Not long for you now, are you looking forward to it?

Louise, any news yet, we are all on tenterhooks here.....

Yes we must get together again soon!! Any suggestions of dates anybody?

LOL
Lou
xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

We are on the 3rd page, not good.. just had a whole message and accidentally pressed the back button and sniff everything gone..

Lou -How are you doing?








I am doing okay and indeed look forward to start again, however so afraid to get overstimulation again as I find 
that quite horrible.

Raggie - Good to see you back! You must be feeding and changing nappies and running around all day.. but it must be a good kind of busy







hope you get enough sleep









Jen_74 - Must be brilliant to feel your baby! A friend of mine is pregnant as well and when she told me she felt her baby so got all emotional about it
















to everyone else hope you all doing fine and enjoy the







bankholiday.

As for me I am trying to be as healthy as possible.







Started reflexology and I luv it! Its so relaxing and the lady that is doing it is lovely. We started eating only organic food (at home) and I bought a hypno therapy cd for conceiving. I even bought one of those Rose Quartz stones ... not sure if it helps but can always try. Still find it hard to stay of the coffee though!









Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

Sorry I have not been on FF for a while - what with frosties on board and being incredibly hectic at work i just haven't had much time!!

Carmen - you must be pretty excited now - when do you start treatment?

Lou Demi - glad you are feeling better after the    - I can recommend FET - its great not having all the horrid drugs inside me!!

Jen - so wonderful the baby is starting to move - it must be such an amazing feeling.  

Raggy - so good to hear from you although I can't believe you found the time to log on - you are obviously taking motherhood all in your stride - can't wait to meet the twins.   

Kate - carry on with those puddings you will have loads of time to diet later on!!

Pri - hope the travels went well? Nearly time to start tx - how exciting!!

Beetle - hope you are OK hun?

Haster - any news on the cyst - when can they remove it? The sooner the better then you can crack on with tx.


2 x    went back in on Tuesday 1 x 8 cell and 1 x 7 cell both were grade 3 and top grade so fingers crossed. We still have 2    left but hopefully we wont have to use them just yet?!! One of the Consultants put them back in, nice man, floppy hair - he used a super duper new catheter - usual rigmoral, feet in stirrups whilst he shines a huge floodlight between my legs - that room in the Bridge is very tight isn't it - no room to swing a cat in there!! Talked me through everything and had a good look on the screen to watch them go in - everything ran smoothly. 

The Bridge told me that they should start to implant around day 3 which was yesterday. I haven't felt any implantation pains or twinges but my boobs are a bit sore and I am a little bloated and I have also been a bit short tempered and moody today (sorry DF) which is usually a sign that AF is coming but then again it could be hormones kicking in - i will stay quietly optimistic!!

I am completely drug free, not even pessaries!! QM told me not to bother with the pessaries but i double checked with the Bridge and they said that QM's results are better without them. I guess I just have to trust the professionals!!

There is a 12-15% success rate with FET and the Bridge told me that freezing them and then thawing them is a harsh process for them to go through and sometimes they may not carry on growing once back in but it definitely does work for some people so i can only hope that my 2 little ones are strong and hang in there?!!

I also asked the Bridge if it was worth leaving them for a day after thawing to see if they do carry on dividing and they said that some people do but then maybe they are better off where they should be - there is no right or wrong - don't you just hate it when they say that - i want a bloody right answer!! Anyway they are in me now and hopefully enjoying themselves and settling in nicely?!!

So 10 days to go - already sick of chicken and brazil nuts and dying for a glass of wine.

Keep everything crossed for me girls - thinking of you all.

 

Louise xxx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

to you and your frosties Louise. Glad to hear there weren't any issues with the defrosting. I personally feel that you've done the right thing by putting    in quickly. I was also given the choice of waiting an extra day as there were a few embies of the same quality and they said if I waited another day we would definitely pick the strongest. DH and I were frantically looking on the internet for any research as to success rates as we had to make a decision in 5 minutes. To be honest, the live birth rates weren't that different and so I decided that the best and most natural place for them to be was in me! The one obviously felt the same and decided to stick. I hope it's the same for you! When do you test? We're thinking of you.

Carmen - great to hear from you. Love the new animations! You're an IT whizz. Not long now until your journey begins again. I'm very impressed that you're so disciplined - can only help.

Lou- Have a great time in Spain - loads of sun, sea,sangria etc

Kate - How did your last mid-wife appointment go? Did you mention about birthing options?

Hi to everyone else.

DH and I have found an incredible deal on the internet for a stay in one of those country mansions and so have decided to have a romantic 4 day break in mid September. Probably the last one for a while. Can't wait. 312 acres of gardens with mountain bike and wellies available. Is also some woodland, a lake and a river to explore. Should be fun. We were initially intending on going to Prague but decided against it due to hassles at airports at the moment.

Enjoy the bank holiday weekend.
Love 
Jen xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi ladies

Just to let you know that I am back, havent had a proper chance to catch up yet...

Lou - Sorry honey AF arrived  

Hope ur all OK and will catch up soon

Went for my prostap injection today (Day 21) - which basically works the same as sniffing 
Have my down reg scan on 13th Sept and if all goes well - will start my menopur injections...

Pri..xx


----------



## louju (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just a quick update from me. FET hasn't worked this time for us?!!   arrived yesterday - 4 days before test date but bang on time for my usual cycle.

Had a good   yesterday and had to spend the day at work trying to hold it together but feeling much brighter today. Just don't know where to go next  ? Rang QM yesterday to ask if there was a test i could have for immune issues - we know we can produce healthy embies and everything is working OK - my periods are on time my DF's   is good so it must be something to with my body not accepting the embies - there has to be a reason?!! QM said they don't do immune tests and i would be silly throwing money away on tests that have not been proven (not really what I wanted to hear - I need answers - i need to know why we can't get pregnant?)

Anyway, i guess it's back to the drawing board for us - we do have 2    left in storage but i am hesitant to use them. Also i was a bit concerned that  QM didn't advise me to take pessaries to get my womb lining ready for the embies? When the consultant at the Bridge checked my womb lining before ET he said it was average thickness but its quality not quantity that counts but perhaps if i had used pessaries it would have been better and my little embies would have stuck.

I am actually really fed up with all of this IVF lark now and have started to think that maybe DF and I are just not meant to be parents but i just can't imagine going through life without becoming a mum.

Anyway girls sorry for the me post and feeling sorry for myself I am sure I will feel better in a few days!! I do hope you are all OK and I wish you all lots of luck.

Louise xxx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Louise - I am so sorry it didn't work for you this time. Being unexplained is the worst thing isn't it as you don't really know what you need to try to 'fix'. Doesn't sound like QM's attitude was all that sympathetic which certainly doesn't help  . 
Don't give up , I'm sure you'll realise your dream, the journey is just so annoying and frustrating. Thinking of you- you've definately earned a good pampering session and a bit of a break.

Lots of love
Jen xxx


----------



## beetle (Feb 21, 2006)

Dear all...
Long time no hear from me....apologies for being crap at keeping in contact.
Good to hear how its all going for everyone. 
Jen - glad its all still going ok.
Kate - cant believe how quick the time has gone - not long to go
Raggy - hope you are getting some sleep!
Lou - sorry to hear about the frosties. Sent you a separate email.
And love to all of you others I have forgotton!
We're fine this end...its been lovely having a break from this whole IVF business over the summer, forgetting about it, drinking wine and being vaguely normal! We have our follow up appointment at QM end of Sept - we'll be pushing hard on the imnmune theory! And then its back to round 3 probably around xmas?
hang on in there girls - we'll get there one day! The lottery will work!!
hope alls well
Love me.


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Have been logging in and out quickly and keeping an eye on things but have not posted a message for awhile !
Louise - hope you are feeling a little better and seems like a good old   helps a little.  Don't give up hope.....although boy it can seem like a long old road ....hang in there !!  Anyway time for some positives now to start coming through as we have had our run of negatives now on this thread so statistically ............
Lou D - Been wondering how you have been doing lately and hope you are looking forward to your hols - what date are you off (yes cloudy head syndrome going on here !) Think of you whenever I have my afternoon choc. bar.
Jen - great to hear from you and looking forward to another catch up soon....
Bettle - were just chatting about you the other day and wondering what you were up to - totally agree a good break away from all of this for awhile would help !  Would love to know about this immune theory as well as seems very vague. Maybe you will have a fantastic wee Christmas present this year...who knows as it seems to be put names in a hat sometimes ...anyway pleased that you are in good spirits which is great.
Raggy - great to see you pop in for a bit and boy what an ordeal you have been through - you always sound so calm so am sure you have two lovely babies who are now perfect angels as they always say calm mum = calm babes !
Hope the house is coming together and look forward to another update when you get another spare second !

Things with me are fine and boy is the weight piling on now think it is going to be a large one !  Have not been sleeping very well for some strange reason so prob. not the best employee right now as afternoons hit the wall !
Actually better fly off as at work so not the best of times to catch up on here.
Take care everyone
Lol
Kate
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls! 

Well I'm back from the hols, and have checked in and caught up on everybody but only just had chance to post something, so beware, expect a long epic, you know what happens when you've been away a bit! verbal diarrhoea and all that! 

Carmen, nice to have you back again, and I see you've been really going for it with the various smileys - love your little kitten at the bottom. Do you know why you get overstimulation? What dose are you on? I was paranoid last time because first I was under and was wondering if the increase might make me go over. It must be a bit worrying to say the least! Good for you though getting all healthy! I'm thinking I might get one of those hypnotherapy cds, where did you get it?

Louise, I'm so sorry to hear your frosties didn't take. I really do feel for you, sending you a big  . Don't beat yourself up thinking that if you'd taken the pessaries it would have made a difference, I'm sure it wouldn't, you can go on and on blaming yourself and there is no point as it makes no difference. I had immune tests before my tx at QM and was found to have high NK cells. I asked my dr to send all his findings to them before I started with QM, and when I had my consultation they just poo-pooed it and said it wasn't significant or proven and still all in the early stages.  If however I wanted to do the recommended treatment of taking steroids during the 2ww then that was up to me and they wouldn't object. Have you had a follow up meeting yet with them?

Jen your country mansion break sounds fab. Some friends just did one, and said that after 4 nights they were more relaxed than if they'd been away for a week. It cost a fair bit but they loved it. Re hassles at airports though, we were surprised how normal it was, in fact Heathrow was quite deserted compared to normal. Only hassle was the hand luggage restrictions, other than that fine. Anyway, have a wonderful time!!

Pri, welcome back, how was Hong Kong and Singapore? Even if for work (you must have an exciting job) I hope you managed to get out and explore. Not long till the downreg scan!! Now you're back, how about suggesting a date when we can all have a girlie night! Your choice!!!

Beetle, good to hear from you at last! I'm glad you're enjoying being drug free and having all those lovely things you can't have when you're ttc or pg! Great isn't it ! That was the best thing about my hol to Spain.... loads of shellfish, alchohol etc etc...

Hi Kate... still keeping up the good work in the pudding dept! Funny, I had a Galaxy today and thought of you!!!!

Raggy, love to hear from you in between building works and nappy changing!

Hi to anybody I've missed!!

Well the holiday was a great tonic and we totally relaxed, as planned our hardest decision of the day was beach or pool and then which restaurant.... well it was great, and we got back to a message on the answerphone that our meeting with QM had been brought forward to yesterday, so went to see Mouloud about putting the frostie back, which we'd talked about on holiday. He then totally threw us by saying that we should leave the frostie frozen for now and go for our next IVF asap as I am in my prime, and then proceeded to remind me I'm 40 next year and things go down hill. He said that my response for my age was good and above average so I should take advantage of that. We went home and thought about it, and have decided that we should still put the frostie back which would be later this month probably, and if that doesn't take, then we can go on to another IVF. If it does take, then we've saved ourselves the money and the hassle, and won't in fact delay things any more. Still feeling really apprehensive about the whole thing though! Will ring them. Mind you, one thing I didn't ask was how much the procedure to put the frosties back costs.... I can't believe it would be free!!! Anybody know?

Well I've gone on long enough... I did warn you it'd be a long one!!!!!! Got withdrawal symptoms on holiday!

LOL
Lou
xxx[br]: 5/09/06, 19:07Hi girls

Just passing on a 'Hi' message from Pri..... she can't reply to posts at the moment for some reason and the moderators are sorting it out..... hopes to be back with us soon.... She says hi and is thinking of everybody.

Lou
xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Louise - I am so sorry to hear that it was a negative for you but hang in there, I am sure we are all destined to become 
parents one day!









Lou - all these nice smilies are coming from a website you can just copy and paste them into your messie
http://bestsmileys.com the hypno cd is nice but I find the voice of the woman who is telling it all not to pleasant.. 
however this might be a good thing as I do not fall a sleep







You can 
buy this cd on http://www.nourish-fertility.com it does give you a bit more positive attitude to it all.

Hello to everyone else









As for my I am not sure whether we can start again next month.. I have been to the doctors with pain just below my right ribs and this might be problems with the gall bladder. Now I am not too sure whether I should wait or not. Off course I do not want to wait but if I have gall stones then I am sure it would be better to 'fix' that first.. but that might take months..
I am not even sure when my appointment is for my ultrasound .. had to bring my doctors note to the hospital yesterday and they couldn't tell me how long it will be and I have to just sit and wait for my appointment comes through in the post!!! AAAAGGGHHHH do they not understand that I am in pain, this might take weeks with the NHS. I have even called my private insurance if they would cover it.. but they only do that if my GP refers me to a specialist personally I thought that is what it is when I get a doctors note. Or have I been stupid again.. and misunderstood it all. Maybe I should call my GP again and ask them if I can do this all private. I am not sure whether I understand the whole healthcare in this country..

Take care all,
Carmen
x









This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I have been keeping up with all your news but haven't felt up to writing.  I am now trying acupuncture and a diet recommended by a nutritionist to see if I can control my endometriosis and get pregnant naturally.  DH and I have decided to take a break for 6 months after the last failure and hopefully our NHS funding will be available then. At our followup appt QM said that next time they will watch me more carefully and adjust the injections accordingly so hopefully i will produce more eggs. However I keep getting pangs to have an earlier go especially when I hear about friends getting pregnant-  Best friend is expecting 2nd one in the time I have been on the infertility merrygo round.  

carmen: ask your GP to refer you privately.  He just has to write a letter to the consultant and then you call the consultants secretary for an appointment as long as the consultant is approved by your insurance you should be able to make an appointment earlier. You certainly don't need any added stress before starting again

Louise:  I am so sorry that about your negative cycle.  Do you know what you are going do next?

Lou: You have to do what you feel is right for you.  Unfortunately putting the frosties back in is not free however not as bad as IVF and also I think you can avoid the drugs and they can do it quickly.  Good luck with what you decide. 


Pri;  You must be getting excited about starting the injections soon. How lovely not to have to sniff. have you had any sideeffects from the injection. Good luck

Does anyone else get fear of seeing relatives or friends who might be pregnant. I am due to go and visit my husbands family in 2 weeks.  They know that we have tried IVF.  I just have this fear that my BIL and wife are going to announce that she is pregnant while we are staying.  Irrational I know.  I would rather hear on the phone than be told to me face because i know that i will fall to peices. Any advice appreciated.

Well must go and get some rest as I start a week of night shifts tonight.  
Good luck everyone

Olivia


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi all
Olivia - I think we've all been there. I used to dread phone calls from home as everytime I spoke to anyone it seemed that someone else was pregnant. When my sister anounced her first pregnany, it was at a Christmas eve dinner back home. I really wanted to feel excited for her (and genuinely did) but couldn't help feeling sorry for myself. In fact I actually had to excuse myself from the table while everyone was congratulaing her and hugging her as I couldn't help the tears. To me it was better that no-one really knew what we were going through ( easy to keep everyone from knowing as we live 6000 miles away). That also stopped people from feeling sorry for us, which was the worst thing for me. My best friend has just had her 4th child - 3 of which have been born while we've been on the roller-coaster. Don't you think that time just seems to stand still when on the ride? And you keep wishing your life away. You will get there - have loads of adult only weekends away - helped us to relax anyone. I'm sure that helped us get our positive result.

Lou- I think the cost of frosties is £795 or therabouts, unless they've hiked their prices. When do you have the frostie put back?

Carmen - great to hear from you. I agree with Olivia. I work for the NHS and have also worked privately. Your GP should easily be able to give you a referral directly to the consultant and your medical aid should pay. NHS waiting lists are a nightmare!!!!

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all enjoying the sunshine.

Love Jen x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi there ladies, haven't posted here for a long long time

Love especially to Carmen, Lou and Raggy - congratulations on the twins!

As you're locals I just wanted to draw the attention of Raggy and Jen to my post in 'for sale' area 

Wishing everybody else loads of luck with tx!  

Claire x
(your thread-founder!)


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey

(I can finally respond from work - what a nightmare     )

Where do I start ?

Louise - I am so sorry hun that FET didnt work    - Maybe it was just this time, and the next time they will stick - As hard as it is hun (and I know its easier said than done) stay positive and dont give up         

Beetle - What date is you appt hun ?

Kate - I bet you look wonderful though - Hop eyou are keeping well hun  

Lou - Good for you for deciding to have the frosties put back in - that's the whole idea of keeping them, if he was going to advise that why didnt they say before hand - Im sure you even paid to have them frozen anyway didnt you ?  Hopefully it will work and you will save yourself from going through it all over again
When will it be ?
 for putting up my post - Its good to be back

Carmen - Sorry to hear about that hun - Did you call the GP ?  Have you decided what to do now ?

Olivia - I know exactly what you mean about others getting pg - I have just found out my SIL is pg - the worst thing is she hasnt been very supportive towards me and has made comments like (It must be really difficult for you, at least I know I can get pg - she miscarried last yr) and how she would swap her womb with me to have my car and house etc          I found out she is due exactly a week after my bday !!  We dont talk anymore as she got from bad to worse..
I know its not easy hun - but we have to remind ourselves that we will also get there - That's what I am holding onto with this IVF - if that fails, I dread to think how I will be..

Jen - How are you hun ?  I hear you about your sister - Its such a shame we feel like that, I think its just because of what we are going thro to get there and everything seems so unfair - Like I said to Olivia - we will get there       
People are doing well holding it down in front of me and not showing too much excitement - esp my parents, even tho that will be their first grandchild !!  I just know that when we do get there he/she will be extra special to everyone...

Not much else to report from me, but if you dont mind I have a couple of questions..
Should we avoid coffee just in the 2ww or all the way through tx - Is it OK to drink decaf coffee in 2ww
Unfortunately 2 yrs ago when I started ttc, I made a sacrifice to give up tea until I go pg (as I couldnt live without my tea)
Also I was told that this AF would be quite heavy for 3-4 days and I would have spotting for up to 8-10 days but I only had one proper day, 2nd day was spotting and now not much at all - Dont know if I should be worried?    I have my scan tomorrow so will ask then too..


Pri...xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Girls

And welcome back Pri! Glad you made it back! I've been checking in but as usual had very little time to post. With regards to coffee, I gave it up for the whole time (in fact gave it up a couple of years ago) as I was paranoid about reading somewhere that it can cause m/c... now I know that it is only in cases where excessive amounts are consumed, and I don't even think it's been proven. I had the odd cup of decaffeinated coffee, but somebody also made me paranoid about that by saying they have to put lots of nasty chemicals in it to remove the caffeine... but then I don't think that's the case any more. Just being purely paranoid. Avoid teas with hibiscus in.... somebody told me (again paranoia here) that it is a natural contraceptive! 
Anyway, don't worry too much about the AF, on my first cycle I had the AF from hell... it was really heavy... second time round, much less, everybody is different and as I've proved, it varies anyway. Ask them anyway to put your mind at rest. Is it your downreg scan tomorrow? Fingers crossed for you!!!!    

Hi Claire! Good to hear again from another success story! Your boy is so cute!  

Jen, I'm going for a scan next Wednesday (day 10) to check how it's going and then they will say when they can put the frostie back. Might need another scan. Apparantly it's round about ov time. Bit nervous and already paranoid it's not going to work, must get into a more positive frame of mind! When I spoke to Julie she didn't know how much off the top of her head, and said it might be about £600, so I'll just wait and see next Wednesday. Either way it will be cheaper than a full IVF cycle. I've got some cyclogest left, and I'm wondering whether to take them or not.... QM says you don't need to but you know how it is.... I might just do it anyway....!! ARGH!  

Hi Olivia, welcome back..... ! Good luck with the acupuncture and the diet, these things can make a huge difference I'm told. I know what you mean about wanting to take a break for 6 months but then getting desperate to have another go sooner. I couldn't wait for my next go to come round. I'm going to find it very hard to decide when to stop trying. (that;s if none of this works.... which it WILL!!)  I hope it goes well at your dh's family, it's not easy having pg people around you after a failed tx.. I hope your SIL doesn't make the dreaded announcement. Can't offer any advice I'm afraid, just that if they know about the IVF, it's because they are close enough to care about you and they will understand how sensitive things are for you at the moment. Try and be strong, it will be your turn one day!  

Carmen, sorry to hear about your gall bladder problems...... what a nightmare and a dilemma for you, especially as you've waited so long for the tx to come round again.... Your GP can refer you, I think you just need a form from you healthcare people and your GP needs to sign it (if it's anything like our work one) Good luck, you don't want to be hanging around waiting for that! 

Hi to everybody else... Kate hope you're not overdoing it with the chocolate!  

So does anybody still fancy a get-together... Pri? Can you squeeze one in?!

Anyway, must dash for now.... hope to catch up again soon.

Lou
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Lou

Would be great to get together - Maybe one day next week as I have EC a week on Monday and want to take it easy then

Pri...xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

hey

How is everyone ?

I got my Zita West book finally yesterday and now I wish I hadnt - Feel like I havent done much to prepare my body for the IVF, up until now I thought I was doing well...  Has anyone else been taking Vit C and Zinc etc - Im just taking Pregnacare and have been since January - thought that covered everything..?    - DH and I have decided that this will be our last go (cant put up with disappointment afterdisappointment) and now I feel like I havent given it my best shot - Called an Accupuncturist and they said I have left it too late to have that now too   
Also in the book it says to have lots of protein but not things like milk as that contains something ?? - but on here I've been reading that you should have a pint a day ?  (Altho it was quite late when I started reading the book last night and I was quite worked up)  

Pri..xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Pri

Don't panic about the Zita West book. I got it and read so many things that made me worry. I went swimming in my 2ww and it's one of the things she says not to do, I asked the Bridge about it and they said they couldn't see why not. When I got my BFN I was thinking maybe I shouldn't have gone swimming. There are lots of things she says you should and shouldn't do, but I think Zita West can be a bit extreme. Pregnacare pretty much covers everything I think. I try to use her book more as a guideline than a bible.
When's your first scan? Are you drinking lots of water? Maybe we should get together some time this week, it might put your mind at rest. Could probably make Thursday. Very quiet on the QM board at the mo, wonder if anybody else is about?

I'm off for my 10 day scan on Wed to check my lining for putting back the frostie. I'm getting a bit worried about doing it this month because we're going to Capetown next month and if it works and I get a BFP, I'll be really panicky about the long flight. I don't want to risk anything going wrong. Last night I got quite tearful about it. I'm thinking we could put it off a month, but then that lands us right in the middle of our holiday, so it would end up being 2 months and neither of us want to wait that long...... ARGH! 

Jen, how was your break? Are you all relaxed now? Bet that bump is coming along nicely!

Kate, not heard from you for a while, hope all is okay?

Raggy, the twins must be keeping you occupied. Hope the building work has settled down.

Olivia and Louise, hope you're okay?

Anyway, I've got a bit of a pamper weekend for my birthday tomorrow. We're off with a couple of friends for an afternoon of massage and facials and lolling by the pool and then on to a really nice restaurant this evening. Then tomorrow off to my mums and we're going out to this fab place for lunch. I am seriously going to need to go on a diet..... I've already put on weight after our hols in Spain..... I wish I could just get fat for the best reason!

Must dash anyway lots to do.

LOL
Lou
xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

to Lou - have a great day. Sounds like you've got a fab weekend planned. Enjoy! Can't believe that scan date is almost here and that frostie can go back in. Fingers crossed. I wouldn't worry too much about the trip to SA - at the end of the day if treatment is successful, it'll be the most fabulous reason for cancelling if you so wish. I don't think you'd mind. Maybe speak to the clinic about their thoughts as well. Has work given you business class or cattle class tickets? If you can't go to SA (for the right reasons) you could join us in a couple of years with our bubbs and do a tour together. I think we'll try to go fairly often from now on.

Pri - you must be very excited by now. EC is quite good fun - wait 'til you experience the drugs! Great stuff. I was convinced I was on a beautiful beach somewhere. DH found it very funny. Also, DH goes in to the theatre with you and is at your side when you wake up which is also a plus. Have you decided not to freeze any if there are extras left? This horrid game is all about statistics and I reckon that the odds of a successful treatment get stronger with each go. Hopefully you'll be successful on your first - just remember that this is a totally different ball game to IUI. At least you'll know for definite whether your eggs are fertilising.
Also, try not to stress yourself out too much by Zita West - as Lou says, use it as a guide not a bible. I didn't take any extra supplements (other than pregnacare) and was successful. I think as long as you try to eat a healthy balanced diet, you'll be fine.

I'm keen for a meet up on Thurs - sounds good. Think Pri and Lou need a good luck meet-up before ET. Any suggestions? 
We're going away today to a country mansion and will only be back on Wed evening, so I won't be able to check in until then but will keep Thurs pm free in case.

Hi to Kate, Raggy, Olivia, Louise, Carmen and anyone else I've missed.

Love Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all
Just a real quickie. Thur would be okay for me... but just waiting to find out about frostie first, it depends when they want to put it on board! Sounds good though.
Catch up more tomorrow
Lou
xxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Lou -








Hopefully they can put your frosty back soon!

Pri - Don't worry to much about the Zita West book. There are millions of women who get pregnant without all that.. I know that
for all of us the situation is a bit different but I am sure that there is no reason to not get pregnant if you do not follow it 
completely.









Jen - I hope everything is fine with you!









Hi to everyone else!

As for me called the hopital on day one and now they want to see me first on the 26st which will be day 11 for my.. not sure if they still let me start.. Also still no appointment in the post for my gall bladder ultrasound have to say the pain has gone a bit so that is a good thing! On Thursday we are going to The Netherlands for a few days to visit friends and family really looking forward to that.

Take care all

Carmen
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Thursday sounds good to me !!  Where ?  Is Epsom, or Cheam too far for you guys ?  Or I could come to Surbiton - not sure where everyone lives

Carmen - Glad the pain has eased off a little hun, hope u can start tx very soon..  Have fun in Netherlands

Lou - happy Belated Birthday sweetie, hoep u had a lovely day
I know what you mean about the waiting tho, it always seems as if there's other stuff coming on, Is it for work or holiday?  I've had to put off a lot of work trips coz of the tx too (its worse coz its all about 'just in case')  

Jen - Hope ur having fun in the countryside and look forward to finally meeting u... Katie told me that DH would go off to the Bridge to take the eggs and sample and that I should have woken up by the time he got back??  

Raggy - How are you honey ?  keeping very busy I assume - How are the two little ones getting on ?

Kate, Olivia and Louise hoep ur all ok  

Well I had my scan on Monday - It seems my lining is ok and I have only 3 follies on each side, whch isnt really great is it ?  Now Im freaking out again thinking what if only a couple have eggs in it and what are my chances now - I had a bit of an accident with my injection the other day as I flinched and DH's hand slipped while injecting me so not all if any went in... Dont know if that made much difference - The doc said there may be one or two smaller ones that he couldnt see that he may see at tomorrow's scan - I hope so - will let u know how it goes tomorrow now - then last scan on Friday before EC on Monday (hopefully) - getting a little nervous now...

Pri...xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi there

Thanks for the birthday wishes everybody. Had a great weekend, eating drinking and pampering. I feel my body is not quite the temple it should be for pre FET! I don't know why but whereas for the last 5 years I have religiously taken folic acid on a daily basis and not to mention other vits and everything, I've been very lax in the last couple of weeks! Zita West would not be impressed with me!

Jen, I got cattle class, but hey I'm not complaining. Can't remember if I told you or not, but the girl at the place we're staying has organized a tour for us which incorporates 3 vineyards and Le Petit Ferme for lunch, so looking forward to that. (Wasn't cheap mind you, it's a bday present for DH!) I think if I was pg, I would probably still go but would be absolutely paranoid and would take advice on absolutely everything. Really dithering now! I hope you're enjoying your time in the country, weather has been kind this week! 

Hi Carmen. Good luck for the 26th. They should let you start I would think as you don't need to sniff until day 21. Wonder how many ampoules you'll get this time.... Enjoy your time back at home, that's got to be a good tonic for you before you start!

Pri, don't worry about the 3 follies on each side, it's the quality and size that counts. I think Kate had 5 in the end and look at her, she got one embie and she's pg, so all it takes is one. Don't worry yourself about it until you have to, you still have more scans to go. For the EC though, I have to agree with Jen, the drugs are fantastic, the best bit! You won't feel a thing! Think of it like a very large glass of wine!! Afterwards DH was there when I woke, but I don't really remember, he then took the eggs and by the time he came back I was up and out of bed. Anyway, fingers crossed for tomorrow!

For Thursday, I'm fairly easy where we go, but would have to rely on public transport as no car at the mo (DH needs greater than mine that night) although he will pick me up. I'm in Wimbledon, working in Mostpur Park but can get to Surbiton, or other places quite easily. 

What does everybody think?

Must dash!
Lou
xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Lou

Surbiton sounds good ?  For dinner or drink ?  What time ?
Who else can make it ?

Well I had my second scan today - He saw four in each ovary this time - So I now have 8  
Still small tho, all are 10 except one which is 12, they have increased my meds now so 4 amps of the menopur now.. Not sure if I will be ready for EC on Monday now tho so it may be delayed until Wednesday... Will find out more after my Friday scan

Pri..xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all. I had my scan today (Pri what time were you there? I was 3.15)
My lining was 10.5mm and I had one big follicle.... all this au naturel.... here's me thinking, now if I do this every month, why on earth is it not happening for us? They think I might be ready to ov and I had to go and buy an OPK which I start tomorrow and if that's positive I have to ring the Bridge. They will then sort out defrosting so it might even possibly be put back on Friday (more likely Sat or Sun) so it's all quite exciting. 

Pri, I wonder if it's just the two of us, I think Jen will be back though.... Wonder if it's worth planning something this late or postponing. I only thought of Surbiton as it's quite easy to get to for me, and Jen picked me up from the station last time, cos she's local. Easy whether it's food or drinks or both. Well done on the 8 follies!!!      Keep drinking lots of water! 

I'll pm you my number and we can decide in the morning, what do you reckon?

Anybody else out there?

Lou
xxx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Lou- congrats on your natural follie -   like bunnies  . Can't hurt - I guess it could be like putting 2 embies back. Everything crossed that frostie survives the big thaw and you can continue with the exciting path.

Pri - 8 follies are great! As they say it only takes one. Don't worry if you have to stimm for a couple more days, just frustrating waiting those extra 2 days! Have you taken time off work?

Carmen - hope you're enjoying being with family and friends in the Netherlands.

Hi to everyone else.

Well, I'm back from my country retreat - was absolutely fantastic. We felt like we were in the middle of a Pride and Prejudice type movie. The weather was also fantastic so we were able to do loads of walking and exploring. They even packed a picnic for us one day and we walked to the lake and enjoyed the afternoon stuffing our faces!

Sounds like we should organise something for tonight as you two sound like you're on the verge of ET. I don't mind going to Cheam - can give you a lift if you need ,Lou. Otherwise Surbs is always easy for me. Not sure where though. 

I will check the site later to see if a location has been decided or Lou - could you text me?

Hope to see you later.
Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Just a quickie as have to go to work......
Girls I hate to be a party pooper, but I had a +ve OPK this morning and will have to ring the Bridge. They might put it back tomorrow in which case there's stuff I need to sort out tonight.....
Am really dithering, if they say they will put it back Saturday I'll be okay for tonight..... will txt you later Jen when I know! Argh!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Lou - thats great news hun, dont worry if we cant do it today,we can postpone for a couple of weeks..??  Let us know how u get on
I've not been too good the last two days anyway, feel really tired and have this awful pain in my tummy?  I went to sleep at 8.30pm yesterday - thats a first for me...
Is that normal - the tummy pains - I mentioned it at the scan and Mouloud said everything is OK?
I was there at 11.15am...

Jen - Sounds like you had a lovely time hun..    I'll check back later too to see what we decide about tonight..

Pri..xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls
Sorry again about being the party pooper tonight. Julie said to me that if I had my lh surge today it could be as quick as Friday, but not according to the Bridge, so it's scheduled for Monday. They will tell me what time on Sunday, and ring me first thing Monday if it's not defrosted..... ARGH!  

Anyway, we can definitely reschedule in a couple of weeks time. Pri, sorry to hear about the pain in your tummy. I must say it didn't happen to me, so can't advise on that. It might be the follies swelling, you never know. I'm sure Mouloud would have said if it wasn't normal. Hang in there hun. I was looking at girls there going in and out and wondering if one was you....! Keep growing those follies!

Jen, sounds like you had a fab time, just perfect! Always helps when the sun shines! Well in terms of going at it like bunnies, I asked Ebtisam and she said if you want twins.....may as well..... so we decided why not, can't hurt. Let's face it, in 5.5 years I've only got pg once so the chances of twins has got to be pretty remote! I'm just paranoid about hearing on Monday that it hasn't thawed!

Must go anyway as me dinner's ready now. Hi to all I've missed, will check back over the weekend see how you're all doing. Good luck for your scan on Friday Pri!!!

Hopefully next time we meet up will be to celebrate our BFPs!!!

Bye for now.

Lou
xxx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Just wanted to quickly send a big    to Lou on both the defrosting of your snow-baby and the transfer. Hope everything goes smoothly. Will you let us know?

Pri- are you also going for ET tomorrow or do yu have to wait until Wed?  to you too. 

Hope everyone else is well.

Love Jen x


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Well just typed up a long post and lost it all (I am quite good at that on here !) so will try and type it all again......
Anyway loads of good stuff going on at QM site at the mo !  Very exciting.
Firstly Lou - so sorry to have missed your birthday so a very belated happy birthday !!  Hope you have been making the most of your natural follie ......will be thinking of you tomorrow and lots of little frostie vibes going your way (Jen loved your description of snow baby - v.cute !)  Let us know how it all goes ....will be thinking of you.
Pri - Sounds like everything is going ok as I had only 7 follies and they took awhile to get to any decent size so was delayed twice for EC and then only got three embies and only one made it the whole way - so in my books you are doing well !!!
I also came home after egg transfer and had a hot bath only to find out a couple of days later that is the worst thing you can do(of course burst into tears when I did find out and was angry with myself) so think I did everything that you shouldn't do and it still worked so who knows !!!
Jen - what a lovely break away - just perfect ! Fancy having someone pack your lunch - what service.  Bet you are looking forward to your scan on Friday ...all another milestone !
Carmen - Hope you are still pain free !  Really would hope that Private Health Ins. would cover that one !!  Thought that's what it was therefore but who knows with insurance policies etc.  Have a brilliant break away in the meantime.
Well would just love to catch up with everyone soon for a good old catch up so just say when and I will do what I can to make sure I can make it !  Would be even better if there were a couple of BFP's going on at the same time.......
I am going through a phase at the moment where everyone I seem to meet is having IVF treatment ...I wonder what is going on with the world or is it that we are all just leaving it later and this is what you have to do now ??
As for me I am fine but getting really tired and counting down my three weeks left at work and get a good old waddle going on.  If I sit down to long I feel like a 90 year old trying to get going again on my feet !  Have not been sleeping at all well and probably get about 5-6hrs each night which I guess is the bodies natural way of preparing you.
We (DH and I) were awake at 3am on Friday morning watching TV and found ourselves dialling up some quizz programme and then Fri night sat and wondered what on earth we were thinking at the time !!!!  At least we could laugh at ourselves  
Right that will do for now as could go on but nearly time for bed again (start to dread it !) ....
Bye for now
Kate
xx


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Ohhh  just noticed that there is a picture of Raggys twins on her profile .......aaauuughhh teary eye moment coming on again !!!!  GORGEOUS piccie !!


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Just a real quick one for now to let you know I'm sorry to say the frostie didn't survive the thaw    
We're both feeling a bit sorry for ourselves. Not quite sure what to do next.
Will post more later.


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh no Lou !! Just logged on to see whether there was any news from you !  Just not fair    
I realise there is a low chance of them survivng but still there is always that hope !!
Anyway when you are feeling a bit better I think it is time for a decent catch up !
Bigs Hugs and hear from you soon
K
xxxx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

I think we just seem to be on the wrong side of the statistics every time. They said the frostie had a 65% chance of survival (I have to say I'd gone into it thinking it'd be a lot higher. With one set back after another it's hard to be positive and think about the next stage. I think we both need a break for a little while. It seems to have hit DH particularly hard, it's just one disappointment after another!

Oh well enough of me. Kate, good to hear from you and glad to see you're keeping yourself busy and out of mischief, even if you feel like a knackered old granny! That bub is getting you in practice for the forthcoming sleepless nights!! 

Pri, how are you feeling? What did they say at the scan today? Have those follies expanded? It could be what's causing your pains, cos they're so big. Are you on for EC on Wednesday?

Jen, I'm hoping we did enough bunnie action this time to make the most of the large follie, but sadly I think it wasn't enough! We shall see!!! 

Raggy's twins do look absolutely gorgeous in her profile!

Feel like arranging a meeting again some time soon? Need some of those pg vibes to rub off on me!!

Hi to all you other girls.

Bye for now
Love Lou


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

hi All,

Lou - I am so sorry to hear that!   I know what you mean with all the disappointments.. 

Pri  - Everytime I get my overstimulation it hurt terrible but it does mean that they grow! Is Katie not doing the scans anymore?
        Good luck with your EC I will keep my fingers crossed for you! 

Hi to everyone else!!  

As for us we will have to go to see someone at QMH not sure what we have to do there but I really hope we can still start as soon as possible.

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Lou - Once again I just wanted to say how sorry I am 
          
Are you going to have a break now ?  Or do you think you will try again ?  
 very much for your help/texts over the weekend..

Carmen - have you made an appt to go back to QM yet ? I am still having scans, had my last one yesterday

Katie - Cant believe u finish work in three weeks - How exciting - Not long to go hey ?  Sorry to hear you're not sleeping well now, one of my friends who was pg said it was really dif for her to sleep too after 7 months as it just got uncomfortable..

Jen - How are you sweetie ?

Raggy - The twins are beautiful...   (imagine the cry face with a smile)

I havent been too well the last couple of days - really bad stomach pain, back pain and pain all down my legs..  Have been sick too - Went for another scan yesterday and luckily its not OHSS - I guess it's just the meds..  Anyway I have a couple of follies that are 21mm and a few at around 17mm - they reckon there will be around 7 follies that they will get at EC which is now tomorrow - I am so nervous, I know it sounds silly but what if they dont get any eggs - the doc said there is only 60% chance of there being an egg in the folly...  Anyway girls, if I can, I will log on quickly tomorrow to let you know how I got on ?

Pri..xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

DH is going to be away for most of my 2ww - Cant believe how selfish he is being...  
He is going off on his motorbike with a friend to Morocco...he has been planning it for ages and due to work or our tx, he hasnt been able to go..  He said his friend was now planning on going alone at the beginning of this wk... which I thought was a shame as DH couldnt go - So clever me asks DH if his friend can go another time so that he can go with him... Anyway they have decided to go on Sunday !!!!    
Does he not think I will need him more in the 2ww...        

Sorry for the rant   

Pri...xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Lou- when do you fly out to SA? We must organise a get-together before you go.

Pri - Good luck with tomorrow. Enjoy the experience. When do you have ET? Will DH be there for ET? I reckon our next gathering should be on your 2WW - you'll have us for support. Try to organise a few exciting things which aren't too taxing on your system. Helps pass the time. 7 follies sounds like good going. I'm sure you'll get some juicy eggs from those. Are you taking the 2 weeks off work? I remember being quite bloated with the cyclogest - was horrible. Also got pain in the left ovary area and was convinced I had an ectopic pregnancy - all turned out well. I'm sure all will be fine with you too.

I'm doing well - can't wait for Friday's scan. I think we'll find out the sex. Do you think that's awful? I've never been able to wait for anything and have always been the type to peek at presents under the tree at Christmas. We're going to go out for dinner to celebrate our son/daughter after the scan. Can't believe I'm over half way.

Keep holding on to your dreams girls - I'm sure they'll come true soon.

Love Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Thanks for all your messages of support, it really helps to have other people out there who understand.  

Pri, good luck for tomorrow,     it's easy to say but try not to be paranoid or worry. It seemed to take my DH ages to come back and tell me how many eggs they got and I worked myself up thinking maybe I had none and he was too scared to come in and tell me!   It's hard not to worry though. As we've said before though, I promise you should enjoy the sedative - DH was queing up for his! The nurses down there at the unit are absolutely lovely, and Ebtisam did my EC so if she does yours she will put you in a good mood - she always manages to make me laugh. I had a really sweet anaesthetist too. Just relax. This is the easy bit, the 2ww is the hardest part! I hear your rant about your DH, what a nightmare he has deserted you on your 2ww...   never mind, we girls will be here to support you. Like Jen says we need to plan a night out! Just say the word.... sending you lots of vibes for tomorrow!!!      

Jen we fly to SA on 20th October, back on 26th, so could easily squeeze in a meeting before then. Can't remember if I told you we will be going to le Petit Ferme as a surprise for DH, I got a tour sorted and they did me a price for a tour for 2, (expensive but who cares!) It takes in 3 winerys and they will drop us at the restaurant for lunch. It's going to be something special I think!! Hope DH likes it! 
Wow I can't believe it's time for your half way scan either, it's amazing... your bump must be quite big now! Hope you do find out what it is, how exciting!   

Carmen, when's your meeting at QM? 

I had a call from Julie at QM today because the Bridge had let them know about my little frostie (we were going to call it Jack if it was a boy! how sad) and she was really sweet on the phone and it almost made me lose it in the office,   i had to compose myself! We are going to give it a rest for a couple of months and maybe think about another IVF in the new year, while I'm still producing reasonable follies. We both feel we need a break from it all right now. I am quite keen for another go, and DH will go for it not because he wants to but because I do (bless him he hates the whole thing and only does it to keep me happy!) so I thought I'd give us both a break. (and the bank account!) Also want to go skiing for Christmas so might as well leave it till the New Year. New Year, New BFP!!! Just got to do lots of bunny stuff in the meantime.  

Anyway, verbal diarrhoea has taken over again...... best go..... hi to all of you!  

Lou
xxxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

First of all a big  to all you lovely ladies for being there as always and the good luck wishes... and I deeply apologise for not coming on yesterday to let u all know how I got on.. I cam home and my mum and nan came to see us then I went to sleep 

Well everything went well and I got 6-7 eggs !!  Now just waiting fo rthe dreaded to call to see how many, if any, fertilised - They said they will call between 11.30 and 1pm so I was waiting for them before I logged on - But nothing, feeling very anxious - Promise to let u all know as soon as I hear

Soor no personals - feeling very nervous

pri..xx

P.S  Dh has cancelled his trip - says he was feeling really guilty !!!!!


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow, congratulations Pri. That's wonderful news. You must be so pleased. Keep us informed as to their progress. Glad DH has seen the light. If you haven't heard by 2pm - phone the Bridge. We're dying to know. Are you due for ET tomorrow? Good luck!

Love Jen x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

They just called - They took 8 follies, and got 6 eggs, one was damaged during collection and 1 was abnormal ??
But 4 have fertilised and I go in tomorrow at 11.15 for ET - So nervous - She said she will know about the quality tomorrow... If we want to freeze two when do we get given this option?

Pri...xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

We were told after ET about freezing. I was a little confused about the whole thing and to be honest I'm still not sure if we've paid for the freeze. Hopefully you'll have 2 to freeze. You may also be given the choice to go to 3rd day before ET. We were given that option - they phoned just before we were about to leave for the Bridge to tell us that they would be sure to put the strongest back if we did. It was quite a dilemma and after 5 minutes of research on the internet, we decided to go ahead with the day 2 transfer. I was too excited to wait another day and presumed they were best placed in me! Also I was going back to work on the monday and wanted an extra day to rest. Turned out to be the right decision for us and one took! I wish you loads of fairy dust and enjoy getting your first picture of what will hopefully be your bubs.
     
Jen


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Just a quickie to say Hi Pri!!!!
Lots and lots of vibes for you tomorrow.... wow I can't believe they took so long to ring you! They didn't give us a time when they'd ring, they just said in the morning. Fantastic news about all the embies though! And like Jen says you'll get your first piccie (which I thought was weird, but lovely!)
We were sent an invoice about a week after ET for the freezing of the frostie. Don't know if it's per frostie, cost sometimes they freeze them together, we only got charged for just the one. 
Anyway, will go now as just popped on to say good luck for tomorrow - great news about DH, you need him in the next 2ww, so glad he's seen sense!!
             

Lou
xxx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Pri - dying to know how you got on with the ET yesterday. Were you able to freeze any? Are you on the cyclogest now? We're here for you in the 2ww - longest 2 weeks of your life!  

Hi to everyone else and hope you're all doing well.

We had our  20 week scan yesterday - all seems well. We had decided before the scan that we'd find out the sex but the women doing the scan was a little miserable and kept mumbling under her breath. We had to ask her to repeat herself a few times. I think she cheered up after a few minutes. We weren't going to have her destroy our special moment and so were laughing at the baby's movements and yawning etc. After she had made sure everything was okay she was about to pack up and then asked if there was anything else we wanted to see. It was only then that we asked the sex and she showed us a pair of balls and a willy on the screen. We're having a boy! After she told us, I think baby boy had decided that he'd had enough of the limelight for one day and promptly yawned and turned his back to us. I'm pleased that we found out as it was definitely the correct decision for me and I feel more settled knowing. DH didn't really want to find out and when I asked afterwards if he was disappointed that we'd found out, he just replied that he didn't feel that they'd told him something he didn't know already. He was so certain it was a boy. 

My mom arrives in1 1/2 weeks time - can't wait. Hopefully we can organise a meet-up before then.

Hold on to your dreams girls- I'm sure we all have happy endings.

Love Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Jen!!! OMG     
How exciting, and wow I still can't imagine you being 20 weeks! It's incredible!
So have you decided on a name for the little man yet?
I'm quite tied up next week, could possibly do Wed but the following week would be good if we can squeeze one in, when does your mother arrive?

Pri  lots and lots of sticky vibes!!!!!

Anyway, I just popped on quickly so will go now!

Love to all
Lou
xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quick one to say sorry didnt come on yesterday

ET went really well - had 2 which were 4 cells put back - They graded them 2.5 out of 3 which I guess is good !!  Had 2 frozen

Have to go - got house full believe it or not - Hope ur all well

Will catch up soon


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Jen  -  nice to know the sex! it is so much easier buying things  

Pri  - good luck with your embies  

Lou - I hope you are feeling a bit better  

Hi to everyone else.

As for us went to see QMH and now we have to do the HIV test again and I have to do my FSH test again, apparently they expire... As the fsh only can be done on day 2 - 4 we will have to wait until my next period. If we would have know this I would have called them earlier. I am not to keen on doing the test in December with all the special days unless it is positive  . Last year I had a negative on my birthday  

I have lost the link for the charter smilies does anyone know how to get this?

Take care,
Carmen
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Its been quiet on here

Carmen - Oh honey Im sure al will be fine and this time its going to be   so no need to worry
Jen - Wow 20 wks already - cant believe it -   - How cute... I think like u I will wanna know too...
Lou - how are u hun ?

I cant believe I still have 1 wk and 3 days to go - How am I going to do this.. Its been a nightmare, as mentioned I had a house full over the weekend, I didnt have to do much but it was quite stressful.. Basically my cousin is getting married to DH's bro and they were trying to fix a wedding date... Her family live in the US and her dad came over to discuss the plans... They want it in July in Florida, but if my test is positive I wont really be able to go as (baby) will only be 3-4 wks.  Anyway all kicked off as my cousin who I put up for 6 months wants it to go ahead with or without me and my parents and inlaws dont.. How selfish - She doesnt realise not only will I miss her wedding but DH will miss his bro's wedding...Anyway they decided if my test is   it will be postponed to Dec - Now the whole thing depends on me - Its horrible as it feels people are desparate to know the result so they can plan the wedding - Wish I never told them now      Sorry for the rant    

Pri...xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Carmen the link is
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=showsmilies


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all. 

Pri, isn't the 2ww the worst slowest thing in your life?!   First week was nothing compared to the second week.... well at least you're keeping yourself occupied with all the family around you, but wow, what pressure on you with all this wedding business.... I think I'd go spare if it was me..... There;s always a fine line between telling people and keeping quiet. The people I work closest with know because of all the appointments etc and I'm no good at keeping a secret..... but I found as more people knew, I felt more under pressure, especially when people knew it was nearly test date. I was quite glad my AF arrived at the weekend and I had the Sunday to recover. But wow, to postpone a wedding depending on your result, that's some pressure!!! So I guess your test date is going to be a week on Friday? How's it going with the old suppositories?!!

Carmen, that's a shame having to do the tests again... Well if it turns out to be December, let's hope you get an early Christmas present.... about time we had BFP on here..... 3rd time lucky we hope.... did they say how many menopur you'd be on?

Jen and Kate, hope you're okay. Raggy, can't wait to see those twins!! 
Louise and Olivia are you still out there? 

I'm doing okay I suppose, last week was generally pretty grotty and ended up with us getting through more wine than usual! I don't think I'm going to get a natural bfp this month because I've started spotting so expect AF along at the weekend. I'm done with pretending it's implantation bleeds!

Anyway must go, hope to hear from everybody soon.

Lou
xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Just lost my post    

Lou - Hope it is a natural BFP for u hun - I know what u mean about the checking, why do we do this to ourselves - Im on Day 5 and keep running to checf for implantation signs...
I was due to test on DH's birthday but now its Friday 13th - dont know whats worse   

How is everyone else ?

pri...xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

Pri - I feel for you all these people knowing about it and then putting the pressure on you, don't they understand things are hard
hard enough for you? However we are long due for a BFP on this thread so 
fingers crossed for you! 









Lou - I think you are allowed to drink a bit of Wine! After all you have been through!









They will start me off on 1amp of menopur which does make me a bit nervous as I do overstimulate but last time there where only 3 egg. First time we had 10 but only 3 fertilised.. We indeed have to test in December which will be around my birthday..


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all  

What a gorgeous day it is! Always makes you feel a bit happier!   

Pri, how are you feeling..... any symptoms or signs yet?   Are you going to stay away from the evil pee sticks? 

Carmen, I really hope it works for you this time. Just 1 amp of menopur doesn't sound like much, amazing how it varies, they talked about putting me on 6 next time   (that's the max apparantly!) I really hope you have a nice surprise for your birthday this time! Are you finding you're more nervous now it's your 3rd go?     

Jen & Kate, hope you're okay?  

Well I didn't get my natural BFP this month,   arrived bang on time as usual   . Decided to try and get myself fitter again, I've just had a session at the gym with my trainer and I'm knackered.... I definitely the energy for it today, either that or I'm really out of shape!!! His SIL is pg from her first go of IVF, she had hers about the same time as me. I feel really pleased for her that it worked first time, and he's going to be an uncle and all that, but it still made me feel a bit sorry for myself!!  

I also found out that we now have four pg girls in the office at the moment and more than a few at our other offices. Somebody commented there must be something in the water! I'm beginning to get a complex!!  

Anyway, two weeks time we'll be on hols so that's something to look forward to!  

Must go, bye for now....

Lou
xxx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hello QM girlies,

how are you all doing?
Just popped in as you can probably help me.  I'm sending an invite to Katie, Julie and Ebtisan for my little boy's naming ceremony - but not sure where to address it to now they've moved into the new building.  
I've got the main address for QMH, but is there a building name or department name for Assisted conception that would help it get there?

Thanks girls
hope you're all OK and tx is going well 

Claire xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

Claire 
Nice to hear from you, hope everything is okay with you and your family.








The ACU is in 'suite 3' so maybe you can mentioned that on the envelope.

Lou,
Sorry to hear that it didn't work out for you on your natural try . Very good of you to go to the gym.. I don't like it at all. We have a gym at work and I do go sometimes but only because I have to do some exercise..









Take care,
Carmen


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks Carmen hun,
see you're cycling soon, I'm moderating the cycle buddies board so hopefully will see you there soon?

Claire xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Lou - Sorry hun that the wicked witch arrived again - why can she just go away ?
Carmen - How are u feeling hun ? Hopefully you will get the best birthday pressie you could ask for 

how's everyone else

I've had a terrible couple of days with really bad crampy pain in my tummy, its just weird - not AF type, but weird    A little bit like when I had the infection after my first IUI when I ended up in hospital...It hurts more when I sneeze, yawn etc.. Im getting so worried now - It feels like something's going on inside there but not sure what - Cant stop crying thinking it hasnt worked !!      Sorry fro being such a fool... but does anyone know what this pain could mean.. (btw - no implantation bleed) ??  Does everyone have this ?


Pri..xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Carmen - Glad you're climbing back on the rollercoaster again - who knows hopefully 3rd time lucky! When do you start stimming?  

Lou- sorry about your natural BFN - on a positive note though, at least you and DH can have the holiday you both deserve and not have to worry about anything you do. You're going to have a fab time! I think it's wonderful that you're getting fit and also think it's important to be able to do something for yourself after all the ups and downs of TTC.

Pri - Is the pain to one side or in the middle? I think I vaguely overstimmed and had some pain over one of my ovaries after ET. I think the cyclogest also causes bloating and cramps. If you're worried, phone the ACU - they're normally great with those kind of worries. The day before I got my BFP, I was convinced AF was on her way. I had exactly the same AF cramps as usual - I normally get terrible back pain 1 day before AF. The only thing that made me feel positive was a lack of any spotting as I normally get spotting  a few days before AF starts. I also had convinced myself every month for 3 years that it was implantation bleeding. Ironic enough that when it was the real thing - no bleeding at all, not a drop. I think the majority of people do not get implantation bleeding, so don't expect it. Not long until your 2ww is over. I have everything crossed for you but as you say, you don't need the pressure of a wedding riding on the result! Isn't it unfair enough that you have to go through all this , without the pressure?  Just to let you know also that when I had my BFP, there really were no pg symptoms beforehand. Having said that, there was one day about 3 days before I tested when I was grocery shopping and felt so exhausted that I didn't think I would make it through the store. I di have a particularly stressful day at work tat day though. Hang in there and try to be positive- as difficult as that may be!    

Hi to everyone else.

My mom arrives on Wed morning for a week. Can't wait!

Lots of love
Jen x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jen - I have called ACU and am waiting for them to get back to me... as long as I get a positive result it will all be worth it - its just strange as its not like AF pains at all, adn I start getting AF pains a few days before - i just dont know what to think - I think im losing the plot - just wanna test now !!

That's great about your mum coming on wed.. bet ur really excited ?  Have u got any plans while she is here ?

Pri..xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Julie called back this afternoon and said not to worry about it - it could be coz Im quite small and had lots of follies   - I only had 7.. Im confused .......

Im getting so impatient now - I just wanna know... Please dont shout but what if I test a day early    I just dont wanna test on Friday13th ??  Im tempted to test Wednesday as its DH's bday but that will be two days early and Im scared if its negative    Have planned an evening out with some friends for him...

Pri..xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Pri-   hang in there. I think it'd be okay to test on thurs, I'm not superstitious but every bit of luck helps. . I shouldn't tell you this but some people test 14 days after EC. I wouldn't suggest this as it causes loads of unnecessary anxiety. I tested on the wed (also had EC on the Fri) and it was initially a BFN which turned vaguely BFP. I must admit that it wasn't a good idea as I was convinced it was a BFN and I was not sure what to think. Hold out until Thurs at least! OOOOH not long now. We've got all fingers crossed for you.

I don't really have many plans for when my mom gets here - we're going to organise the nursery and buy everything necessary. She's also going to help me paint the room - very exciting. I wanted to involve her as much as possible as I'm unable to have her help all the way through. We've also got theatre tickets booked and will go to the Ritz or somewhere for tea and we've got to visit the MIL on the sunday in the Isle of Wight. So should be good. I can't wait.

Hope everyone is well.

Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hiya  

Pri, stay away from the pee sticks until at least Thursday....    Imagine if it was a BFN (probably because it's too early) on DH's birthday, it would be best just not knowing. Hope those feelings you're getting are early pg feelings.   I've heard about lots of people who've had cramps really early on and are convinced it's AF. Those lovely suppositories won't help either!    

Jen, sounds like you're going to have a great time with your mum. Must be hard knowing how far away she will be for most of the time. How exciting preparing the nursery! I bet you can't believe it....Noticed your ticker... it sounds really amazing that you're over half way now. Haven't heard from Kate for a while, have you? She must be about ready to pop, due next month. Have a great week!  

Well not much going on with me, really busy again at work - keeps my mind off the ttc thing I suppose. I don't know why but I'm still in the frame of mind where I keep forgetting my folic acid and other supplements I take,I have no idea why, I have never forgotten them before. It;s almost as if my mind has given up trying. Some people have said to me about IF, well if you stop trying so hard it might happen.....   maybe my brain is starting to believe it! My godson is 2 next week, I can't believe it, I was looking at presents for him, and DH and I were both a bit sad because my godson's mum was pg when I was first time round, and it makes us think well it would have been nearly 2 by now.    I keep wondering if it will ever happen now, I've got to believe it will. 

Anyway, on that note, I'd better be off...... we're trying out a new pilates class tonight, should be a laugh, and tomorrow off to aqua.... wow I'm going to be so slim and toned ..... NOT!!!  

Hi to everybody else
Love
Lou


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry guys just a  quick one as have a busy day for DH's bday - hope ur all OK and  for making me stronger - I WONT TEST TODAY - promise !!

I might be naughty and do it tomorrow night if I cant wait..lt's only a few hours early ??
When I had IUI's each time AF arrived a day or two earlier and I got AF pains... this time nothing ?  Lets hope it stays that way ?  Did anyone having IVF get AF before test day ??
(Sorry for the me post)  Thinking of u all.....

Pri..xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry, can't help you on that one but just wanted to say good luck if you do decide to test tomorrow. Also, well done for resisting those pee sticks tody. You've done the best thing. Best not to destroy DH's birthday with a result that wouldn't be accurate anyway because it's too early!

Let us know the result and I'll do a BFP dance for you.         

Love Jen x
PS no AF has got to be a good sign doesn't it?!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Well girls I was a little naughty today - and u guessed it - I did a test !!!!!!!!

I never ever thought I would see the day when I see 'pregnant' on that pee stick - I did it girls !!  I cant stop crying, cant believe it has finally happened for us...
I just want u all to remember there is light at the end of the tunnel, and please please never give up your dream - I almost did and I know a lot of u have been through worse, but it can and WILL happen
 so much for all your support

Lots of love
Pri...xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm so excited for you Pri - I've been checking FF all day to see if there was any news. As you say, it's about time we had some +ve news here just to remind everyone that our dreams do and will come true. I truly believe each and every one of us gets our BFP and our dream - just a matter of when.

So your BIL's wedding is going to be postponed to the December!!!

Please, please, please take care of yourself and your little pixie-bean (or two)

Lots of love to you and your DH
Jen x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hoeray!!!!!!! Congratulation Pri!!!









So all the cramps where a good sign!

Take Care !

Carmen
x


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Ooooohhhhh my gosh have not logged on for awhile and what a fantastic surprise to see that Pri has got a BFP !! Congratulations you must just be beaming (once you get over the happy crys of course !) So pleased for you and your DH.  Great to see the flow starting of BFPs again ..... 
Carmen - pleased to hear you are back into it all again and Dec could be a nice time to do a cycle and take extra time off over the break to relax !
Lou - you are going to look amazing next time we meet after all this exercise ..I will just have to make sure I don't sit next to you !!  My DH has been blitzing it with the exercise and he is losing what I am gaining which is quite funny !!  Would love to meet up before you head of on hols if you get time (and everyone else of course !). 
Jen - how fantastic to have your mum over and I guess the two of you are having a great time together right now !  My mum and dad's visit seemed to go so quickly but was exhausted when they left.
Well one more day for work for me now and then can finally put my feet up ! Last 4 weeks have been v.hard as the exhaustion sets in. Can't wait for a sleep in and have some me time .  SO watch out will try not to clutter up this thread with chatter   
Well if anyone is keen to meet next week or the next let me know and happy to organise.
Lol
Kate
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

to everyone for the congrats !!  Still in shock, cant believe its actually happened !!!
Just have to wait until Nov 3rd now for first scan - cant wait, cant really relax about it at the moment 
Crazy isnt it ? we're always waiting for something...

lou -  for your text hun..

Hope ur all ok and look forward to some more good news with you all...

Pri..xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Pri!       What fantastic news, I’m so pleased for you and your man! It’s great to finally have another   on this thread! Wow it’s all so exciting! Just think, it could be two! Waiting for 3rd November for your first scan will probably be as bad as the 2ww!    I bet that was the best ever birthday present for DH! Maybe Friday 13th is lucky for you!

Hi Kate, good to hear from you, and not long to go for you…. I can’t believe it! You’ve finished work! I bet in true form you will keep yourself busy doing the nursery and other nesting things!!  

It would be great to meet up, and celebrate Pri’s BFP but the only night I could possibly do is Wednesday next week, otherwise it will have to wait until we get back from SA. What does everybody else think? Any suggestions?

Gotta run, friends over for dinner tonight, and lots to do!

Lou
xxx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Lou- you must be getting excited for your trip to SA. Apparently it's really hot over there at the moment. You should have a great time. Just what you and DH need!  

Pri - 3rd November is a good date - same as my wedding anniversary. I remember waiting for the 1st scan. It was pure hell. Double the length of the 2WW but so worth waiting for. It's true, we spend most of our lives just waiting. To be honest, I've only been able to truly enjoy my BFP in the last couple of months. It has taken so long to sink in. Are you suffering from any nausea etc? Can't wait to hear whether there are one or two bubs in there. 

Carmen - so your turn is coming up soon. Hopefully will be a good Christmas present for you.

My mom is going back to SA on Wed evening, so could probably meet up afterwards, but would have to join you guys later.

Love Jen x


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

hello everyone,

[email protected]: pompom^  CONGRATULATIONS on your   

Finally some great BFP news. 

Gives me the inspiration to try again.  Thinking about starting late in november, aiming for EC in January.  Will mean  prolonged sniffing but they say its good for endo.  Don't think I could deal with the 2ww just before Xmas. 

olivia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey all

Lou - Once again thanks hun... I guess all the cramps etc was a good sign after all...    How are u ?  Be good to meet up - DH is taking me to the movies on wednesday tho

Jen - I'm glad its a good date hun - hope it does bring me lots of luck - Just wanna know everything is ok - Mum and Dh are convinced that its twins - it would be their dream, mine too I think !
I had sickness for a couple of days, but it seems to have gone - Im eating smaller portions more frequently which seems to help.. I have AF pains and sore (.)(.)'s tho - thats about it - I was worried when the sickness stopped, in a strange way it sort of helped me believe I am pg..  
Cant believe your mum is going back already - that went quick..

Olivia - thank you - and hun believe it, it does work - it has definitely been approved on this board..

Eden -   and welcome hun - QMR is a lovely place, and eveyone is so friendly !!!  Things do move along quickly once you get there - The only thing over Xmas is that they do not open over holidays and weekends which has sometimes been difficult..

Raggy, Kate - how are u ?

Pri..xx


----------



## Purpleal (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Girls!

You most probably wont know me, but I am a Queen Mary's 'old girl'. I had IVF at QM's in Jan/Feb 2005 which resulted in the birth of my little girl, Tayla.

We recently moved to Australia and are about to jump back onto the IVF rollercoaster. My Dr's over here need my medical notes from my last cycle. What I need to know is whether the units telephone number has changed since the move? Could someone possibly let me know what it is - and does Lucille accept e-mail correspondence?

I really appreciate your help.

Good Luck and Best wishes to you all, wherever you are with treatment.

Take Care

Adrienne


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all  

Jen, I was looking at the La PetiteFerme website today and can't wait,   the food looks amazing.... just hope I don't overdo it on the wine tour in the morning!!   Flying off Friday night, so things have crept up on me a bit and I'm not going to have time to meet up on Wed. Must do something after we get back though. 

Great to hear from you Olivia... I know what you mean about the good BFP news, it does inspire us to go on! I had to do prolonged sniffing on my first go, and it really wasn't a problem although I did get some headaches, but these went when I started on the injections. Best of luck for your next go, we're probably going to try after Xmas, going to try and get our heads round it in the next couple of months.

Welcome to Eden....   great to have another newbie. QM is a really good place, the staff there are lovely, and it's a brand new building. Embryo transfer is at the Bridge - don't know if you knew that....? QM don't work weekends, but if your ET happens to be over the weekend if you have had to stim for a bit longer, the Bridge will be open, so don't worry. Look forward to getting to know you.  

Pri, wow, sickness already.... hope that's not a sign of things to come.... a girl at work had sickness almost from the word go right up until she was about 7 months. She could barely get out of bed!! Glad you're feeling a bit better though! Still can't believe it!!  

Hi Adrienne. your daughter is gorgeous.... it's lovely to hear about success stories. I don't know who Lucille is either, and to my knowledge they're not on email yet eventhough they're now in a brand new hospital with all mod cons! you wouldn't recognize it from the old place! Julie, Katie, Ebtisam, Mouloud, Nick and Lotte are the staff there now if you remember any of them. 

Well still on my au naturel attempts, I did an ovulation pee stick this morning and it's looking like all systems go   (tmi I know) would be great to get a BFP, will be quite a well travelled embie! We've just booked our skiing hols over Xmas so can't wait for that (couldn't book it any sooner because of all the tx,just in case it worked!) Am feeling much more positive today, had a couple of real wobbles last week. I was watching a programme about a woman having quads the other night and completely lost it... you know the usual..... 'she's having 4 and I can't even manage 1'!!! But I had a word with myself   and I'm in a better frame of mind now! 

Anyway, hello to everybody else..... will try and log on again before I go off on hols. 

Lots of love
Lou
xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lou - Go for it girl - Wouldnt it be lovely to get a natural BFP....    I saw that programme with the quads - at the time I didnt know the IVF was going to work for me and felt exaclty the same as u - but it will happen for you babe..     
Where are youi going skiing ?

Adrienne - Your little girl is beautiful      What an angel...

Hope everyone else is OK

Pri...xx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

Lou  - I hope you get your natural BFP ! I will keep my fingers crossed for you    
          We have planned a ski holiday as well in January where are you going?

Adrianne - Like your little Girly she is really cute!  

Eden  - Welcome to the QM's treat! I like QM they are all very friendly and do everything to make it happen!  

Pri    - Your scan is not to far away now, you must be exited! Hopefully you are not feeling to sick.  

As for us I received the dates and start d/r on 1st of nov. Get my baseline scan on 15 Nov. and then more scans on 
20 - 22 - 24 Nov.

Take care,
Carmen  
x


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Had to do a quick catch up and great to see some news names.
Hi Eden -   Welcome and you must be feeling really excited to get started on treatment. QM is a great place to start and only down side I found was the old building so now they are in the new building it is perfect timing for you.  Good luck and keep us all posted.
Lou - Really excited for you and only two more sleeps till you are on that plane and you can forget everything for awhile and have a damn good time !  Not surprised you get wobbly episodes ...I was hopeless and still think back to the time I held my good friends baby and just cried massive tears all over him while she sat there telling me it will happen !  Great to hear you are focusing on the natural BFP as you have been there once before and a holiday in the middle should be a help !  Have a great time and look forward to a catch up when you get back.
Pri - Hope you are feeling ok - I was just so incredibly tired so make sure you get time for big sleeps !  
Jen - thinking you must have just dropped your mum off now so you are probably feeling a little sad !  Hope you are blooming now - look forward to hearing from you.
Olivia - great to hear you have a bit of inspiration and hope all goes to plan.  
No news here just starting to relax a little and enjoy my time off rather than feel like I should be doing things.  Could sleep for England at the moment though.
Bye for now
Kate
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls 
Well just a quickie (how many times do I say that and then waffle on for hours!!!)  
Kate I still can't believe your' on maternity leave now.... it can happen for all of us, I am inspired. Can't wait to see your bump, hope you're not to large to be meeting up with us girlies when I get back from SA.

Carmen we're booked to go to Les Carroz (small satellite village off Flaine in France) We went there last year, but we've never skiid at Christmas before so could be weird. We're a bit annoyed cos we emailed a guy about an aparment that accordingto his website was available the week we're going and we emailed him and he said okay, then we emailed back to confirm the booking and he said it was full that week!!   so now I've booked the ferry, it's back to square one!! Hey ho! We'll find something. How about you, whereyou off to? What is it with us girls who have IF probs, so many of us ski..... my god is it something to do with the altitude   

Pri hope you're okay.... thinking of you waiting for that scan, must be the longest wait...!!  

Must go, we're on that plane on Friday night... yey! So much planned while we're out there we'll need another holiday for when we get back I think! Can't wait. Somebody at work just got back from SA and she had a fantastic time....hope the weather holds - she had everything bar snow I think!

Anyway, got to go and give my bloke a bit of attention!  Just had steak and chips, and what is it about steak and chips that makes you feel like you need a bottle of red to wash it down!!!   

Sounding like a real alki arn't I?

Must go anyway, like I said it was only meant to be a quickie.... yeah yeah...

byeeee
Lou
xxxxxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lou - Hope u have a wonderful time hun, and look forward to hearing all about it when you get back....

Katie - I cant believe you're on maternity leave already either ?  Are you almost prepared ? Not long to go hey ?  I have been really tired too, had to leave work a little early yesterday and conked out on my sofa - didnt want to get up at all, but we had planned to go watch a film.. DH tried cancelling as he said I looked shattered, but was really looking forward to getting out..

Carmen - Excellent news that you have ur dates   - How exciting ? 

A big   to everyone else - Hope you're all ok
Just over 2 weeks for first scan - cant wait - Besides the tiredness and sore (.)(.)'s tho I dont really feel pregnant  

Pri...xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Lou - You're going to have a fab time in SA - enjoy Le Petite Ferme. Make sure you chill out on the lawns after lunch and have your coffee there. Very relaxing! Enjoy all the natural   - holidays are always good for that, especially if there is some sun. We will definitely have to meet up as soon as you get back - I want to hear all about it!

Pri- isn't it funny how being pregnant feels completely different to how you'd expect. I hope you're as lucky as I have been and not feel sick at all. My sister started feeling sick at 7.5 weeks with her first. I remember feeling so nervous until the first scan as I wasn't ill. Try not to worry about it yourself. The wait is the worst wait of all! You almost feel lost as you're so used to waiting for treatment after treatment to start. I can't wait to hear whether you're having one or two!

Hi to everyone else.

I'm doing well - getting bigger by the day. 2 days ago, waiting for a table at a restaurant for lunch, someone actually insisted that I sat down while I waited. I think they thought that I was so big that I must be full term or something. I was so embarrased but grateful for the seat.

Only 51 days of work left!

Love Jen x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow its been quiet on here - had to get it out of page 3 and back to page 1..    

jen - how are u ?  Thats great that you didnt get sickness..  
    At least you get a seat while waiting for a table now - thats great ..

Lou - hope you're enjoyin SA

I've been sick again the last couple of mornings - was horrible trying to get ready for work this morning..
Had to tell my boss at work in case I need to leave - Have asked if maybe I can work from home a little more from next week...  Cant do anything this week as she is away and Im covering 3 others too - just me in my department...
Its mine and DH's 2nd anniversary today  so gonna go out for a meal tonight..

Pri..xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Where is everyone - all left me ?     

I think I must be the most paranoid person ever - keep getting these sharp pains on the sides of my stomach, not sure if its the endo or if something is going wrong... so i called the clinic and they have bought my scan forward to next Wednesday to check for miscarriage or ectopic... Oh well at least I will know a couple of days earlier if everything is OK...  I just need to know now... I still have all the pregnancy symptoms which should be a good sign tho right ?  And no bleeding - touch wood !!

Pri...xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Pri - I know just how paranoid you can get in this situation - been there, done that! I also experienced incredible pains in the ovary area - would sometimes be almost doubled over. I was told that it was just my ovaries adjusting as they may have slightly over-stimmed. The pain soon went. I was so concerned because I had no pregnancy symptoms - at least you have them to keep you sane and on track!!!! Try not to worry too much. You'll feel so much better when you see the scan. I must be honest that when I saw the one heart beat, I was convinced that the pain was from the other embie being an ectopic one. No need to have worried.

How exciting though - you get to see your scan early. Do you have a suspicion whether there are one or two? The first 12 weeks just drag by until you get used to the fact that you have indeed done it and don't have to knicker check anymore. 

Time seems to be flying by now and I'm getting bigger by the day! I'm very proud of my hard-earned bump. Still feeling great too.
We've just planned a weekend with friends in the lake district at the beginning of Dec. Should be fun.

Lou - you should be back from SA soon. Can't wait to catch up. Must organise something very soon.

Hope everyone else is well.

How're you doing Kate? Not long to go now!!!!! 

Love Jen x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all
Pri, hope you're feeling better and not too much sickness. I'm sure the pains you're experiencing are nothing to worry about, at least you'll get to have an early scan. Like Jen says, try not to get too paranoid.

Jen, I can't wait to see your bump now, I bet it's really coming along nicely! I'm so pleased you recommended La Petit Ferme for us, it was just spectacular. We had fantastic weather for the first couple of days, I even got sun burnt on top of Table Mountain, but the day we woke up for the wine tasting tour, it was peeing down with rain, not that it mattered much because we were indoors most of the time, but shame there wasn't such a spectacular view from the dining room.... and coffee on the gorgeous lawns was a real no-no! We are hoping to go back and stay in that region for a bit longer next time we get a chance to go! It was all a bit too quick!! The thing we love about SA is the food, the hospitality, the specatular scenery... and sometimes the weather!!! It was just great! Feeling a bit knackered now as didn't sleep on the plane (back row seat!!) so just need to chill out and have an early night! Now for the big diet as we both ate far too much..... just so nice!!!

Anyway, enough of that, must stop gassing...... I am going on a bit!

Kate, hope you're okay? will we get a chance to all meet up before you have your bub? Can't believe it's any time now! Are you excited? Terrified??! 

When we were shopping in Cape Town I bought some of the cutest outfits for my godson, and the lady in the shop said, hey you could buy some extra and put them in your bottom drawer for later.... If only she knew!! Wish it was that simple!!

Anyway.... like I said, too much gassing! Hello to Carmen, not long til your appointments....hi to everybody else.

LOL Lou
xxx


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Welcome back Lou !  Sounds like your trip was perfect and you have sold the place to me so now wondering when it might be possible for us to have a trip away ....somehow I am thinking not for awhile ! You sound really bright and breezy so hope it helped to peep you both up.  I would love to meet up soon - not doing much at all at the mo so can do any days/nights (except tuesday's) so let me know and I can organise a place etc.
Jen - pleased to hear you are growing nicely and would love to see you with your bump.
Pri - I was thinking back and I am pretty sure I had all those pains as well.  I had like "ovary aches" for a good 8-10 weeks which of course I worried about as well and when I had a look on this site it looked like aches/pains can be quite common.  Great they are giving you an early scan as this will help reassure etc.
Well I am fine and the days are going past really quickly , I thought they might drag but it is like when you are on hols ..they fly along.  Need a few more sleep-ins though as have been trying to finish a few house things (painting etc ) ...think this is standard when you nest !
I am absolutely massive which does make me start have a few panic attacks when I think about how it is going to come out.  You will hate me for saying this but still can't imagine having a baby !!  
Anyway I must not go on either ..... 
Hear from you all soon and let me know who is keen for a catch up etc.
Lol
Moi
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah     Everyone's back !!

Katie - cant believe you have only a couple of weeks to go - Excited ?  nervous or both ?  Hope you are not overdoing it and taking it easy too...  

Lou - sounds like you had a wonderful time, we went to SA on our honeymoon too and Mauritius - both beautiful places...  It sounds like the break really did you good...

Jen - Weekend away in December sounds great... Bet u cant wait.. Good to know the time is flying by for you hun..  I cant wait to at least be 12 weeks so I can feel safer and start telling people...  Its funny actually DH and I are both convinced its two - so is my mum.. especially with the early sickness and extra tiredness ??  Cant wiat to find out - either way as long as there is at least one healthy heartbeat we will be happy - (think Dh might be a little disappointed, think he defo wants two)??

Carmen and Raggy - Hope ur both ok...

 for your kind words, Im sure Im just being paro - will hopefully feel a lot better after the scan..
Got a busy weekend so that should help pass the time... out for dinner tonight with friends, a friends engagement tomorrow and another friend's baby's 1st birthday party on Sunday...

So will catch up next week...

Hope u all have a nice weekend.. Btw look forward to meeting u all - which evening will suit everyone ?

Pri...xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Just dropped by to say would love to meet up next week some time.... can't do Tuesday, could poss do Wednesday, but Thurs would be best. 
What does everybody think?   Kate, you're in charge.... you need something to occupy yourself in between all the painting and nesting!!!
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Pri -we also went to SA and Mauritius for our honeymoon!   Don't overdo things this weekend! Are you going to be pretending to drink? I found that quite difficult and DH ended up drinking twice as much as we had a great routine to fool everyone. Needless to say, he didn't complain. I can't wait to hear if there are 2! What time is your scan?

Lou - I think you're right Kate should dictate best day/night to meet up. We'd better do it sooner rather than later otherwise we'll be meeting at the post natal ward in Kingston!

I'm meeting a friend on thurs pm in Wimbledon for coffee but would be free on thurs evening. Could also do wed!
Any suggestion on location? Maybe we should meet closest to Claygate for Kate. What does everyone think? 
Lou - I could give you a lift if you like.

Looking forward to catching up soon.
Jen x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hope everyone is fine I haven't been here for a while as I am so busy at work doing a lot of over time

Lou - We are going skiing in Austria, Hinterglemm. However if I get a bfp I won't be skiing ...









Pri - Hope you are feeling fine and not too sick!









Kate - OMG not too long to go for you anymore.. seem to have gone really fast









Eden - When do you start? We might be around the same dates ? 

Olivia - nice to hear from you!









Jen - Helloo hope your ok!









As for me I start sniffing this







and will have my first scan on the 15th of Nov..
I really hope that it will work this time ... trying to stay positive and keep saying to myself this time it is going to work .. 

Take care,
Carmen 
x


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I am in shock!  I got a  . My Af was due on monday but never comes when i expect it.  I even called Julie this week to plan my next cycle. By saturday still no AF so tested. I can't believe it, trying to stay calm and cautious.  I still have AF symptoms of lower abdo and back pain. Spent early morning on the net trying to find out if this is normal. The only difference this month was that i had very sore boobs and that I have wanted to go to bed at 9pm which is unlike me. All I can say is thankyou all for all your  .  It may well have done the job.

Pri: You must be excited for the scan this week.  I hope you are feeling better.  I will be asking you for all sorts of advice as you will be 2 weeks ahead of me.

Carmen:  Good luck with starting the next cycle. My fingers are crossed that this one is the one.

 to everyone else. I had written a longer message but it got wiped for some reason.

Are you all meeting this week. Could I join you, it would be nice to put some faces to the names.
lol 
olivia


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Wow Olivia what a surprise ! Great news for you and your DH and can imagine you must be in shock !! Amazing how you just get used to BFN's for so long that the BFP is hard to believe ! Anyway really pleased for you. 
Lou - great to hear from you and hope you had a lovely weekend before the shock of having to go back to work again tomorrow .
Carmen - good luck with the sniffing this week and will be great to get started ....hope all the scans go ok.
Pri - You always sound so busy ! Hope the ms has not knocked you around to much. Can't wait to find out if it is one or two !
Jen - hope you are not over doing it either although I felt really good in that 2nd trimester. You are right we must meet up soon as I was told on Friday that I have a breech baby ! So it is now a c-sec. for me ....bit of a shock at first but have now got my head around it. Booked in for the 07th Nov to deliver so this week would be great to catch up as might be my last chance for awhile !! Eecccchhhh !!
I am free Thursday so Thursday it is unless quite a few can't make this. If we say 7pm at The Bear in Esher ??
http://www.bearesher.co.uk/findus.htm.
Let me know if this is too far for anyone and can come closer to Surbiton if you like ?
Speak to you soon 
Kate
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Olivia- Congrats!! What fantastic news. Wow, for ages we didn't have any BFP's and now 2 in a row. Let's hope we're about to have a whole run of them! Are you having an early scan? Looking forward to meeting you. Are you able to make Thurs?

Pri - not long now before we know if there are 2.

Kate- Try not to feel guilty or too upset about the c-section. I now how crap it is though when things don't quite go according to plan. I've been told you can actually drive at about 3 weeks after c-section, which to be honest I think is too soon. My sister when driving after 2 weeks and my best friend was driving after 10 days! Both said that c-section was fine, not too much pain and certainly no problems breast feeding or bonding. Also, no chance of haemorrhoid's   It's also quite nice to be able to prepare yourself mentally for your arrival on the 7th - can't believe it's so soon!!!! Who is your consultant?

Thurs at 7 at the Bear is perfect for me. Can't wait to catch up with everyone. 
Lou- please bring photo's of your break to make us all jealous. PS I can pick you up from Surbs if you need a lift.

Carmen - not long to go before your D/R. How many vials are thy giving you this time to stimm? I've got everything crossed for you and hope that all the BFP's rub off on you.

Love Jen x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All

Thanks to everyone for wishing me good luck! 









I really hope it is going to work this time.. I start of on 1amp of menopur and have the first scan after 5 days.

congratulations to OLIVIA !!!! You must be over the moon!! 









Hi to everyone else hope you are all fine!

Sorry this is a bit of a short post but I have to do some work (again) from home.

Take care,
Carmen 
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all

Carmen, I have everything crossed for you.....     please let it be 3rd time lucky for you. Let's hope you have to cancel that skiing holiday!!! (I'm also hoping to cancel mine, in the best possible way of course!!!)

Olivia, that's fantastic news.... I'm so pleased for you!     Wow a natural BFP at last!! Yey! Go girl! So many people say to me that as soon as you stop trying it can happen! Maybe that's true! I've tried hard to not try but hard not to!

Kate, can't believe you have a breech baby, the naughty thing.... oh well at least you get to kind of plan things a bit around it.... you certainly won't be overdue and twiddling your thumbs!! Can't wait to feel that bump! The Bear at Esher sounds good, I've heard it's good in there.

Jen would def appreciate a lift if that's okay? are we all okay for 7pm then?  Will we eat?

Pri, I hope you're around this time to meet up at last!! If you are busy.... cancel it!!!  

Well I'm going to shoot off for now. Will catch up again tomorrow I hope. We're heading for a month of alcoholic abstainance as we've been overdoing it somewhat! DH thinks we might just have to have one more night of it tomorrow.....!!   Rude boy!!

Must go!

Love to all
Lou
xxx


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Great - all fine for seven pm and will def. be eating !  Won't go on as will have loads to catch up with tomorrow night.
See you in a mo !
K
x


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Kate- Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow! Glad we're eating, can't go long wothout stuffing my face!

Lou- what time should I pick you up from Surbs station? Do you want to text me when you leave Wimbledon?

Anyone else need a lift?

See you soon.

Love to all
Jen xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi, looking forward to tomorrow night.
Jen, I might be driving tomorrow, won't know until tomorrow, but I will send you a text as soon as I know.
See you all then.
Is anybody else coming apart from Kate, Jen and me? Pri? Olivia?
Lou
x


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi
I am going to try and make it tomorrow night, work permitting.  

Pri:  How did the scan go??  

Carmen:  You must be thrilled to have finally got started lots and lots of  


Thanks for all your messages.  I phoned QMRH but unfortunately they can't offer me an early scan.  So I went to the GP, who was really lovely and offered me an early scan as she could see how anxious I was.  So have been referred to EPU at kingston hospital.  Hopefully hear from them in the next week or so.

Looking forward to meeting some of you tomorrow,

olivia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone

So sorry not been around for a few days but I wasnt feeling too good at all - just being sick all the time and not able to hold anything down...  Was so weak.. Anyway feeling a little better today and I had my scan yesterday - There was one very healthy little heart beat flickering away... It was amazing... Altho Dh was like 'What happened to the other one' - think he was really up for twins..  Told him not to be greedy and be glad that we are blessed with one - Think he is   now  
Apparently the twinges and pains are my ovaries which are still quite swollen..

Olivia - What brilliant news - Im soooooooooo happy for u hun - CONGRATS !!!!

Ladies I am so sorry, didnt know until Lou text me this morning that u were meeting up today.. Unfortunately I have the re-opening of our pub - all last minute - did suggest to Lou that u all come there and join us - We've got a free bar and indian buffet - but I know it was too late for u to change ur plans
I'm so sorry guys - i really was looking forward to the next meet - probably wont get a chance to meet Kate now for a while - cant belive you're booked in so soon - how exciting ?
If u change ur mind and wanna change ur plans I would be more than delighted !!!        

Pri ..xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls  

It was good to meet up on Thursday night, and Olivia it was good to meet you for the first time. Pri hun, really sorry we didn't get to to your pub opening, would have been short notice as Olivia managed to get to Esher last minute. How did it go? We were all saying it's about time we met up with you, sounds like you've got lots going at the moment. Whereabouts is your pub? Perhaps we can meet there next time? Hope you're feeling a bit less sick now anyway.

Kate, wishing you lots of luck for Tuesday, will be thinking of you..... like we said, make sure DH is under strict instructions to tell us all asap! Can't wait to see junior! Let us know if you want visitors...... maybe Pri could make it too??

Jen, glad to see you're blooming! Hoping all those pg hormones of you three girls on Thursday will rub off on me!!!! I thought it was really funny that we four girls were sitting in a pub drinking mineral water! Mind you, we're doing our best to detox this month (no booze at all.... that was weird last night I can tell you!!) no doubt with Xmas round the corner we will make up for it in December!

Carmen, how is it going so far? When's your next scan? We've all got our eyes on the board looking out for you! 

Anyway, hi to anybody else still out there.... Raggy we are dying to see your twins.... they are obviously keeping you busy!

Bye for now, and take care all!
Lots of love
Lou
xxx


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi all,

Lou  - Thanks for keeping everyting crossed for me .. I am happy to start again but also afraid that it might fail again.. 

Pri  -  Its horrible to feel sick all the time one of my friends had that as well and it got worse when she didn't rest enough. 

Katie   , Olivia , Jen  and everyone else 

Well started my d/r and feeling very tired .. never had this before. Also getting this horrible migraine that I normally get during d/r before my period.. And on top of it had no power at all in our flat this morning (again) I had to wait for the drugs so had to sit in the living room with 2 jumpers on and my ski socks !!   But all is fix now!


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi everyone,

It was great to meet you ( Kate, Lou and Jen ) on Thursday and put faces to the names and have a good girly chat.  
I got an early scan appointment for Tuesday.  Now feeling worried that this might be too early and that they might not see anything or a heart beat.  Constantly finding thing to worry about at the moment .

Pri, Congratulations on your scan!  Sorry you couldn't make it on thursday. Maybe next time so we can compare notes.

Carmen, I felt awful when downregging with a constant headache, very tired and incredibly moody. My Dh didn't enjoy being around me at all. Just remember to pamper yourself.

Kate, not long now until  arrival.  Hope you are first in the queue. 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.  Bloody cold though!

lol Olivia


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, looks like Tues is a very eventful day! Can't wait to hear that all is well with your bub, Olivia. I'm sure you'll feel so much better after the scan - I know I did.  

Was great to meet you Olivia and looking forward to meeting Pri at the next get-together. How're you feeling, Pri? Hope the M/S is starting to settle down.

Carmen - glad your heating is fixed now, you don't need to deal with anything else at the moment - as Olivia says, just concentrate on pampering yourself. When do you start stimming and what is your estimated date for E/C?   

Lou- Hope your detox is going well -all in preparation for loads of apres-ski! How wonderful having a white Christmas.

Kate - you must be very excited now. Can you believe that in a week's time, you'll be holding on to your newborn?!   How did your appointment go on Fri?

Well, I feel very organised - went out and bought a few Christmas gifts yesterday. At least all the SA gifts have been sent and so only have a few more to get. Don't think I've ever been so organised! Also bought a cute blackout blind for the nursery - guess we'll be assembling it today.

Friday was our 5th wedding anniversary - doesn't time fly?! DH gave me tickets to see the Sound of Music on Fri. Apparently he bought them ages ago. I love the Sound of Music and was looking at trying to book tickets myself but all seemed to be booked until April. Don't think we're going to be doing much theatre after Feb. I think we may just be overdosing on it beforehand though as we're also booked in to see The Messiah at the Royal Albert Hall and going to Carols by Candlelight on Christmas Eve at the RAH. Can't wait.  

Another beautiful, blue-skyed day today - perfect for going for a walk around Richmond park.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.

Love Jen x


----------



## KatieM (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Well just a quick one tonight as feeling quite "apprehensive" I guess !
Was great to catch up face to face again on Thurs. and good to put a face to the name Olivia !  Amazing how fast the night just disappears when you have to much to talk about - always good fun so hopefully will be able to continue to meet up with you all.
Olivia - good luck for Tues and I am sure all will be fine but you can't help the worrying thing it just is the way life is on this crazy rollercoster.  You mind is in overdrive until .....well to be honest the whole way along really !!
Pri- shame you could not come along Thurs but understand - your life sure is busy !  Hope you are feeling a little better. I felt rotten until around 11-12 weeks (felt like constant motion sickness ).
Jen - you put me in a panic as suddenly realised how close Christmas is and could not believe that you have done all your shopping etc.  Have decided to leave NZ shopping till the sales as going back in Feb so seems crazy to spend a fortune on post etc (well that is my excuse anyway).  Christmas can wait this year I think as went into a store today stared at the cards and walked away !!!
Lou - thanks for the info regarding the place you stayed at in SA.  Hope you are looking forward to your skiing holiday (if you are like me you need something always to look forward to ).  
Carmen - can completely understand how you must feel starting another cycle as there is always that fear of failure each time !  Still we are on a role at the moment so .......
Well I have had a few crazy days as Friday I fell down the stairs ( all ok got baby checked over but was badly shaken and have a huge egg on my head as it was quite a big fall and did land on my bump as well which was a sickening feeling!) and then Sat DH had food poisioning so very pleased that no labour pains started over the weekend as we just were not ready !!!
Having a calm night tonight and hopefully will be able to sleep.  Will let you know how we get on will hopefully be able to log on again at some point soon.
I should be in for 3-5 days so would always love visitors !  
Right must be off and get organised and speak with you all again soon
Lots of love
Kate
xx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Just nipped on really quickly to say hi and

GOOD LUCK TO KATE TOMORROW, WE ARE ALL ROOTING FOR YOU!!!             (Sorry, had to go a bit mad with the smileys!!!)

Hope to come and visit soon!
Can't believe you fell down the stairs, you silly girl! Glad all is okay!

xxx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Kate- glad you and bub are okay after the fall - how frightening. Good luck with today- will be thinking of you all day. an't wait to see you as a mum. I didn't mean to panic you about Christmas, if I was going home in Feb, would definitely leave it until the sales. Last Christmas, we celebrated Christmas in April! Maybe it's part of this whole nesting thing and needing to be organised. I normally am the one rushing around the shops on Christmas eve.      . Hopefully see you soon.

Olivia- also thinking of you today. This is probably the most emotional of all the scans. Enjoy. As Kate says - I don't think this rollercoaster ever ends.

Lou, Carmen and Pri-    hope you're well.

I was hoping to go through to visit Kate on Thurs (if she's still up for visitors) Not sure if anyone else is free.

Have a great day.
Loads of hugs
Jen x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Kate -   sweetie - Will be thinking of you !!!!!

So sorry guys I didnt make it - things have been really hectic and hopefully will calm down a little..
I would really really love to meet up with u guys - and if Kate doesnt mind a new face in hospital, would love to come with you Jen ?  It may seem a little strange to have a stranger visit, so I dont mind.. Maybe we can meet up after you have been to the hospital ?  
What about Lou and Olivia and the others ??
Sure you dont mind another evening of girlie chats     

Carmen - Sorry you have been feeling a little rough honey

Jen -     -sorry its a little late - 5 years - wow 

Well I've had a really good couple of days, no sickness at all and enjoying my meals  for a change   
Altho as always a little worried, as to why I have no symptoms at all ?      

Going to spend a night at my mum's today - 1st time since I moved out.. DH is off to Leic tonight - his best friend's wife passed away and the funeral is tomorrow morning      - Got 2 beautiful children too - 10 and 13....

Pri..xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

In case anyone hasn't heard - Kate had a little girl today -at 11.07. She weighed 7lbs 6oz and is called Grace Anna. Beautiful name. I can't wait to meet her. Both of them are apparently doing well.

Goodness Pri - you really lead a soap opera life! I'm sure Kate would love to meet you and wouldn't mind another visitor. We are all intrigued to meet you.

How did your scan go Olivia?

Hi to everyone else.

Love Jen x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Pri - Congratulations on your scan!









Jen - You seem to be the next one for giving birth 

Lou - Hope your are okay!









Olivia - How was your scan ?









Kate - Best wishes for you DP and your little 

As for me still tired.. had reflexology yesterday which made me sooo relaxed . Apart from that not much going on 
no headaches anymore.. (for the moment). 
Let me know when all of you are going to meet up again I will try and come as well if that is okay?

Take care,
Carmen 
x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Great to hear Kate's good news!!     Such a lovely name too, I totally agree with you Jen! 

I'd love to see Kate and Grace on Thursday, will let you know Jen if I can get there (will check car situ with DH) if not might scrounge a lift from you,    what time would you be able to get there?

Jen, so impressed you getting all up to date with your shopping! Sounds like you're really in the spirit of Christmas!    Wow, the Messiah, that makes me feel old, we sang it at school!! Hope you enjoy the Sound of Music! Sounds like you've got quite a lot of things to look forward to, always got something going on!!  

Olivia, how was your scan today? Dying to know!! Lots of excitement going on today! I hope you can now relax after the first hurdle. I guess you never stop worrying though, even up to the last day.  

Pri, good that you're feeling a bit better, but what a nightmare, now you have something else to get paranoid about!!!   Would love to see you on Thursday, we're all dying to meet you! Very sad about your DH's best friend's wife, how awful, can't imagine...

Carmen, good to hear from you too. Hope it's all going smoothly. We'd love to see you, why don't you try and come down to Kingston to see Kate too. Where did you have your reflexology? I've been thinking about trying that, but have very sensitive ticklish feet!!  

Anyway, not got long tonight, going out to pilates in a bit, although everything aches after my over enthusiastic gym session on Sunday!! 

Can't wait to get back on the roller coaster though, thinking about seeing QM as soon as the New year is out of the way.

Lots of love
Lou (feeling virtuous..... me and DH, day 7 of no booze!!) 
xxx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Lou- well done on the detox! I work a half day on Thurs and so could make it any time. I'm quite happy to give you a lift. What time do you finish work? Didn't you say you work in New Malden (or did I get that wrong). If you do, I could even pick you up from work.
I can't wait to see Kate and her daughter.   

Would love to meet you too Carmen. Looks like we'll have quite a gathering soon!

Have a good evening all.

Love Jen x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

Just a quickie

Lou - I have my reflexology in Wimbledon with a lady called Helen Harris she is really lovely and I find it really relaxing!
Here is her website;
http://www.reflexology-polarity.co.uk

Hi to everyone else!

Take care,
Carmen 
x

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## olivia.c (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Kate:  on the arrival of Grace Anna .  I don't imagine Kate will be logging on for a while so if you girls do go and see her today pass on my love and good wishes.  Sounds like she needs the extra time in hospital after a CS to get over her fall down the stairs.

Lou: 8 days and no   that is very impressive.  How long are you aiming for?  You'll have one glass of vin chaud and be away with the ski fairies.

Jen: You are organised with Xmas.  I just realised how close it is. 

Pri:  How are you doing? Glad you feel better.  For the past couple of days have felt as if constantly hungry but really can't face food.  However did manage to go out last night and gorge my self on a gourmet burger and chips and haagen das.  Out with my sister who is a very bad influence.

Carmen; not long till EC now 

I have had an incredibly busy week so far and unable to log on.  I had my scan on Tuesday and everything was okay. DH had to sit outside as started to feel woozy just in the waiting room.  But when the ultrasonographer had made sure everything was alright she asked if  DH wanted to come in so we could see the heartbeat for the first time together.  DH looked green but when he saw the scan he relaxed and looked as if he was going to cry.  I don't think he believed it was all true until then.  So I am 6+3 weeks today.

I won't be able to make it to visit Kate today as lots on at work. But will be thinking of her and Grace.  Hopefully we can all meet up soon.  

lol olivia


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey all

Excellent news on Kate !!!
Hope she and baby Grace are doing well....

Are you guy going to see her today ?  Let me know, see if I can pop down....  
I've been so whacked again - trying to stay awake at work already... been sick again too (at least I know everything is ok)  

I have another busy weekend with BIL's engagement etc so wont be around until Tuesday - hope u all have a lovely weekend and catch up then...

Lots a love
Pri...xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Olivia - great news that all is well with your bub. Isn't it so sweet when DH gets emotional! You forget what a rollercoaster they go through too - what with all the treatment and trying to support you through it.

Pri- don't overdo things! You lead such a busy life. Has your BIL decided on a date for the wedding? Lou and I are going through to see Kate this evening - about 6. Sounds like Kate is doing well though.

How're you feeling Carmen? Not too much longer before EC!

Enjoy the sunshine everyone!

Love Jen x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Jen

No they havent, I guess things are not going there way as they really wanted it in July !!

Please send Kate my love and I hope to catch up with u guys soon...  

Pri..xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi girls

Kate looks amazing and little Grace is just so perfect and delicate. Great to see results of what we're all fighting so hard to achieve on this never-ending rollercoaster.

Thought it might be great for all of us to meet up for Christmas drinks/ tea/ whatever. Perhaps we could even coerce Raggy into joining us. Tell me what you guys think and which days/dates are good for you.

We went to see The Sound of Music last night - all I can say is WOW! Everything was perfect - from the set, acting, singing etc. Loved it and was singing myself to sleep with all the music (not sure how impressed DH was). We're about to head off for a marathon session of antenatal class - from 10 until 4pm. I'm not quite sure what we're going to be doing for that period of time. I'm don't think DH is that keen to be spending the whole day talking about labour - think he may just pass out.

Have a great weekend all.

Love Jen x


----------



## mindY_00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry Xmas drinks sound good hopefully we can all make it!

Sound of Music would luv to see that! My DP doesn't like going to musicals so I always have to drag a friend along









Jen - Good luck with your 'Labour Day' 

I am still waiting for AF to arrive it will need to happen soon as Wednesday is my baseline scan.. would they still do that if AF is not over ?

Take care everyone and have a nice weekend,

Carmen 
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey ladies, new home this way................................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73778.0


----------

